# The Battle of Ickvus 5



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: Wasn't expecting the sign up to filled so quickly. Well I'll start the rp but I'll keep the sign up open. Here is the link if your interested in joining: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=47235))

Mireal look at the data slate of her last mission. The only reason she was alive was due to her armour. She had enlisted a new memeber from a veteran guardsmen squad. It was at the end of the mission were they had banish the daemon. Then their was a bright light, one of the veteran demolition charges had gone off. What set if off was unknown, her team was still investigating what caused it. Yet due to that explosion her entire retinue had been destroyed. That was the main reason she came her. She would need to replace her retinue and where better to find skilled individuals then a battlefield. She continued to look over the data slate then suddenly she got a message. "Inquisitor Lord, were about to exit the warp and enter real space." said the captain over the vox. "Very well, I'll be at the bridge right away." said Mireal as she got up and made her way down to the bridge. As she entered the Bridge everyone got up and saluted her. "As you were." said Mireal as everyone then got back to work. "Exiting warp space in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1... now." said the captain as the ship exited the warp. "What our location." ask the captain. "We're just outside the asteroid field near Ickvus 4." said an officer. "How long until we reach Ickvus 5." ask the captain. "About an hour and half of terrain time." said the officer. "Set a course, keep shields up, comm open and the weapons hot." said Mireal as she then took a seat beside the captain.

**********************************************************

*On Ickvus 5*

"Send in the next wave, we need to capture that bridge, we can't afford to blow it up. It's the only way we can get amour support to the front lines" yelled a junior officer. A wave of guardsmen went in firing at bunker as they ran up to it only to be gunned down by bolter and heavy bolter fire. "Sir, motors are in place. Their hiding behind some ruins." said a sergeant. "Tell fire at these coordinates, Now." said the officer. "Yes sir, Time Fire Rain, fire at position 51,62 sector 3b." said the sergeant. Then serveral motor shots hit the bunkers but one of the shots hit the bridge. Yet not much damage was done. "Send in the next wave." said the officer. The guardsmen began to run towards the bunker but this time it didn't open fire. "All troop move up." said the officer as he head towards the bunker. Just as the guardsmen began to arrive at the bunker and bridge the bunkers began to open fire and mowed down all the guardsmen. They had fallen for the trap. "Throw the frags." yelled the junior officer as he got ready to throw a frag grenade but before he could a heavy bolter shell rip right through him killing him. The entire guard platoon had been destroyed.

((OOC: You can either start off in orbit or you can start off in a ground battle such as this one acting as reinforcement force.))


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Sephial walked towards the command bridge of the strike crusier _Blood Roar_.
''Captain, when will we arrive to Ickvus?'' Sephial asked the captain of the _Blood Roa_r.
''I have a name you know. It is Fred Thates. And we are about to exit the warp. Exiting in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 now.'' Fred Said.
''Yea yea Fred, but what is our position?'' Sephial asked.
''Near Ickvus 4, it should take us about 1 hour to arrive to Ickvus 5.'' Fred answered calmly.
''You know what to do, bring us there as fast as you can, withouth crashing.'' Sephial said with a broad smile.
1 hour later when they arrived to Ickvus 5.
''Sir, we sighted another ship, it's the Battle Barge _Angels Fury_ of the Flesh Eaters chapter.'' A officer said.
''Flesh Eaters you say, can you open a vox channel to the _Angels Fury_? Sephial Asked.
The officer started to work.
''A vox channel has been made, sir.'' The officer said.
''Hail brother Astrates, I am Sephial 4:th captain of the Blood Swords, who do I have the honour of talking to?''


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The Grey Knights battlebarge Emperor's Justice ripped out of the warp, its precious cargo readying themselves for the battle to come. Trails of raw warpstuff clung to the ship but soon disintegrated into nothingness and the black void was silent again as death itself. The Emperor's Justice drifted through space toward Ickvus 5 and stopped in orbit and began its complex scans and procedures of the planet below, not once acknowledging the hails from the other ships in orbit. The silence had a purpose, they did not yet know what was down there and how to react and so until then they would be quiet on what they were doing.

William stood on the bridge of the Emperor's Justice in full battle regalia watching the readouts in front of him and the planet below. His face was calm like the surface of the deep ocean, the surface nothing like what was going on beneath it, his eyes staring hard at what he was reading. *"You know just as well as all of us what must be down there."* said James, William's second in command and oldest friend. James was taller then most but skinnier with long wavy blonde hair and deep brown eyes, he carried a force spear as did most Grey Knights but his had a longer and serrated edge. 

Without turning William asnwered, *"I know what must be down there brother, otherwise we wouldn't have been sent in such force." *he turned to his friend and placed his hand on his shoulder, *"Ready the men, I will be with you soon."* James nodded and made his way out of the bridge. As the blast doors closed William turned back to the crew, *"Open up a feed on all channels so that everyone here can hear me."* One of them nodded and William began to speak, *"I am Captain Tolle of the Grey Knights aboard the battlebarge The Emperor's Justice. We have been sent here to aide in the defence of this world and eradicate any and all daemons, daemonic entities and users of daemonic powers, anyone that we find aiding these cults and or daemons will be killed immediately on sight. We are open to others who are loyal citizens of the Emperor planetside and if anyone else who has come to aide these people wishes to speak with us our lines are open. The Emperor Protects."*

The screen went blank and William said, *"If anyone contacts the ship patch them through to me immediately. We are going planetside to figure this problem out, let the rest of these ships know that they are more then welcome to help."*

The doors to the hangar bay opened and William made his way over to the Thunderhawk that he and his men were going to be using to get planetside. While teleporting was quicker he wanted a closer look at where they were landing first before deciding whether or not they could use that ancient device. As the ramp closed behind him he faced his men and placed his helmet on, *"For the Emperor brothers."* *"For the Emperor!"* They shouted back and the Thunderhawk took off and sped for the planet below, the Emperor's Justice truly had come to Ickvus 5.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Laeradis walked along the communications trench towards the command bunker. He could hear the distant beat of the heavy guns followed shortly after by the close impact of shells. He had been sent here with the 117th shock troop regiment over six months ago. When the Imperial forces gained a hundred metres on the battlefield they seemed to get pushed back fifty. Hopefully that was going to change though due to the impending arrival of the astartes. The Emperor's angels had been called in to crack the nut that was Ickvus V.

As Laeradis reached the command bunker he could hear the gathered voices inside frantically shouting orders down vox consoles to units somewhere along the trenches. 
"Ah Lt.Qurze just the man i need." said Colonel Varakian
"Colonel what would you have me do?" replied Laeradis knowing that from Varakian's track record of giving him missions that involved his unit doing something most commanders would assinged a platoon to.
"We just lost contact with section B-7 of the trench. The last reports had them starting an assault on the enemy trench now we have lost contact and have reason to believe that there may now have been a counter charge. What we want you and your kasrkin to do is to clear our trench of enemy forces and if possible counter charge the enemy line." Varakian told Laeradis with all the pomp and regalia one would expect from a noble born with no idea about war.
"Yes sir I'll vox command once the trench has been reclaimed." replied Laeradis as he snapped a crisp salute and left the bunker.

Laeradis tuned his vox to his squads channel "Paraxes get the squad geared up you know the drill someones has fragged something up we are on clean up." ordered Laeradis
"Yes Lieutenant Paraxes out." Paraxes said with a sneer in his voice
Laeradis could understand why but orders were orders.......


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sealtiel was in full armour. His Inner Sanctum was silent. Its walls were lined with hundreds of alcoves each one containing a fanged skull with a name engraved upon it in High Gothic. Thousands of swinging candles slowly drifted around him as he knelt on one knee, his sword held in the palms of his hands and muttered “For Sanguinius and the Emperor I shall smite the Traitors from the material realm” his shield, which contained the blessed golden-white feather of his Primarch-Progenitor Sanguinius was attached to his left rise tightly.

The Flesh Eater placed the blade down and reached for the sparkling, marble goblet covered in shimmering gems and rubies on the alter in front of him. He pulled it towards his fanged mouth and placed the cold stone on his lips, he tilted his head back and let the ice cold liquid slip down his pale throat. He pulled away the drinking vassal, his lips flickered with red. The Astartes wiped it away with his forearm grimly and placed the goblet back on its altar next to a necklace of sharp fangs and stood, retrieving his blade and sliding it into his scabbard at his right side. 

The Captain clipped his plumed helm at his side and turned, breathing in the incense drifting in the air. The Thane of Blood-Fall let his hair cover his face, only slithers of his extremely pale skin and black eyes still showed but that was enough to incite fear into the enemy on Ickvus 5 far below. Sealtiel walked towards the two giant golden doors that were flanked either side by a pair of statues of Sanguinius raising a sword into the air in his right and a laurel in his right, a pair of red glowing rubies embedded within its eyes. 

The doors swung open automatically, a pair of Chapter Serfs in red and black uniforms pulling them apart to let a small gleam of dank light inwards. Sealtiel nodded to both men as he came into a banner lined hall that showed the Flesh Eaters many campaigns since their formation during the Third Founding. Some showed Astartes lifting dead Orks into the air by the throat, the giant creature holding on tightly to the Commanders wrist. Another showed a Chaplain landing on a Chaos Space Marine of the Word Bearers Legion, Crozius Arcanum crushing its horned helmet. 

Sealtiel kept walking until he came into a much more darker section. It was filled with preserved Xeno corpses, many cut open they each floated in white glowing status fields. Some were long dead species exterminated by the Flesh Eaters, Razor Wings, Soul Reapers and many more. Others were more well known such as Orks and Eldar in all colours and allegiances. Others were simply weapons, all that could be saved from the dead. Only these Xeno mattered. Many more had been destroyed but those had not put up a good enough fight to be remembered. 

The Astartes found himself remembering past battles as he left the Hall Of Remembrance and came out onto a large freight elevator that ran the height of the _Angels Fury_, it was covered in vehicles mostly Rhinos but a Predator and a pair of Whirlwinds idled in one corner, a Scout Squad standing guard nearby at a at ease stance with their Bolters and Shotguns pulled into the soft part of their elbow. The Captain nodded at their Sergeant, a dark haired and pale skinned Flesh Eater from the Tenth Company and grinned as the elevator stopped at the vehicle garage, the weapons of war revved their engines and drove through the large bulkhead doors. 

After the vehicles and Scouts had departed the elevator continued onwards, passing great glass sections that showed vast hangers and cargo bays, thick metal ribs held the glass together. Sealtiel could see red dots far below, Flesh Eaters, training in hand to hand combat with each other. The elevator shuddered to a stop and Sealtiel stepped off into a skeleton filled hallway, each one had its hands clasped together and stared at the Captain with blank sockets as he walked down the hallway towards the giant golden doors that led onto the bridge. 

The bridge was a vast expanse spanning nearly a entire football field, rows upon rows of consoles manned by Chapter Serfs spanned the distance. Servo-Skulls hovered around, scrolls hanging from them as they bobbed in amongst each other. Several Astartes moved along the rows, their faces obscured behind grinning masks. A giant Command Throne, with long metal rods reaching up to the cavernous ceiling sat in the very centre of the consoles upon a raised dais made of dotted marble. To the left of the bridge sat a giant metal obstruct, narrow slits were the only thing that let the crew see the depraved Navigators that dwelt within, the gibbering creatures twitching in the red light. 

At the front and centre of the bridge was a giant glass circle that allowed the crew to see the space ahead. It also allowed them to see the cathedral like spires that rose up from the hull of the _Angels Fury_ like raised fingers. Each one had dozens of small point defence cannons upon it, the larger guns being mounted at the prow and flanks of the ancient vessel. The Captain began to walk forwards swiftly, his leopard skinned cloak flapping at his heels. The Command Throne was currently vacant by both Sealtiel and the current master of the watch who was now where in sight.

The Throne was magnificent in itself. Its arm rests were formed from the gold tipped bones of Space Marines, each one a half spine and skull where his hands would rest. Now grooves were made in the skulls from the hands of a hundred commanders, all in perfect position. A pair of wings were engraved in its backrest, in the centre the words Pax Sanguinius. The Captain smiled and took a seat, four metal semi circles slid up from within its arm rests and wrapped around his lower arm, intergrading him with the ship. 

Messages and information flooded through his mind, codes and letters. The Captain tried to pull himself up as pain flooded through his nerves, he sat back down and laughed slightly as he welcomed it and said in a voice that seemed as if a hundred people were talking “Order the Second to rendezvous at the Primas Hanger in a hour, I shall make planetfall” a series of affirmatives came from the closest Serfs and the shackles moved away from his arms letting him stand he stumbled first and then regained his balance and began to head to the Sacrificial Chambers.

The Chambers smelt of spilled blood. The Thane Of Blood-Fall entered, passing the pair of motionless Astartes standing guard and stared around the well lit area with squinted eyes. The room stretched off into the distant, hundreds of blood stained slabs lined it many containing torn open bodies. Human bodies. Standing over each altar was a Flesh Eater, a small triangular dagger in one hand the other hand holding a bitten heart. This was said by the Flesh Eaters to strengthen them in battle and help Sanguinius guide them, the sacrifices were each voluntary, Serfs who had served the Chapter long and had offered themselves up to the Flesh Eaters.

Heads turned towards him, their eyes wide blood dripped from their fang filled mouths. This was the Second Company. Each Astartes were veterans of dozens of campaigns, many were badly scarred but they bore these markings as signs of honour and purity. Sealtiel walked along the line, his head turned sideways he stared into eyes he knew all to well until he came to his own altar at the end of the line. A man lay on it, his eyes milky from drugs he gabbled something and stared into the light above, a single bronze blade lay at his side a jewel embedded into its hilt. 

Sealtiel took hold of the blade with both hands and scanned it as he raised it behind his head and muttered “For the Emperor and Sanguinius” and brought it down just below the mans chest bone, the man thrust upwards his restrains holding him in place he pulled it upwards and shattered bone. The mans mouth opened wide and blood leaked out, before his head finally fell back and showed he had died. The Captain reached within the chest cavity and felt around until he found the heart, he wrapped his fingers around it and gently pulled it away ripping veins away. 

The heart rested in his gauntlet peacefully almost like a red apple. The Captain bared his fangs and pulled it to his heart he bit down and sent blood cascading to his feet in great, shimmering droplets. Each of the seven that fell showed him a image, at first he thought it was him but then realised he did not see himself within them but rather the winged Sanguinius. A tear of blood rolled down from the corner of his eye, joining the rest of the blood at his chin. Sealtiel dropped the heart, having taken most of it away with one bite. The war was about to begin.

The hanger was a cave of activity. Some fifty of his normal Astartes, five Astartes from each Squad along with his Command Squad stood in line to pay Chaplain Castiel who was flanked either side by a pair of Serfs, each one holding a brown basin filled with blood the Chaplain dipped his finger tips within and marked the pale faces of the Astartes. Three Thunderhawks were now being pulled from their cave like bays by large four wheeled vehicles crewed by Servitors. 

The Death Company stood alone. These were Castiel’s flock, each loved the intensity of battle and had either fallen to the Black Rage or Red Thirst. Their armour was not the usual of the Flesh Eaters but rather a obsidian black marked only with red streaks, dried blood. They had all once been noble Space Marines but now the curses had took their toll on them but still they were the Emperors Finest, willing to die in battle a thousand times for Sanguinius and the Emperor. 

“Sealtiel. Brother!” The Captain spun and found himself face to face with the short haired Company Champion, and his Second In Command, Brother Uriel walk towards him confidently, his long blade holstered. The Thane Of Blood-Fall smiled and replied “Uriel is Jeremiah within the Thunderhawk? I would not want him to miss the landing” the Astartes bared his fangs in a wicked grin and nodded “Yes Lord, Jeremiah longs to bring the Traitors to their knees”.

Silence took over the pair of Brothers as the Command Squad, Sanguinary Priest Raphael in his polished white armour, Standard Bearer Ezekiel with the Second Banner folded in his left hand a Lightning Claw in his right and finally Honoured Brother Barachiel who had clipped his Bolt Pistol and Power Sword at his side. The Captain lifted up his Helm and placed it on his head, he twisted it and with a hiss of steam it twisted, green lights flashed and indicated his Combat Squad Sergeants were ready.

Then a message sparkled in his ears-

“Hail Brother Astartes, I am Sephial 4th Captain of the Blood Swords, who do I have the honour of talking to?” 

Blood Swords, thought Sealtiel with a smile and clicked the Vox bead at the side of his Helm replied almost ghost like “Cousins. Sephial. I am Captain Sealtiel, Thane Of Blood-Fall. It is good to see we are not the only Sanguine Ones present on this forsaken world! I shall be leading a strike force to the Imperial Guard Headquarters if you wish to speak face to face I suggest you travel there” he cut off the signal and pointed at the Thunderhawks with a outstretched hand bellowing “Brothers! We make for the planet!” and ran towards the third Thunderhawk where the Death Company stood, all twelve of them kneeling before Castiel who swung a incest burner and read from the Tome Of Blood.

The Captain raised his hand to signal his Command Squad to stop and wait for the Chaplain to finish his sermon. After three minutes he had and the Death Company stood as one, swords pointed in at their leader and slammed their free fist into their chest before walking up the rear hatch of the Thunderhawk. As Sealtiel walked past the Chaplain he placed a hand on his shoulder pauldron and whispered something into his ear.

At the forward section of the Thunderhawk was the Dreadnaught Jeremiah, his sarcophagus covered in purity seals his arms each ended in a pair of Power Fists each with a under slung Heavy Bolter. Painted upon its front was a glorious image of Sanguinius holding a sword in hand, bright light shinning from behind him. The Primarch’ armour was covered in the blood of Traitors, a mound of dead Astartes under his feet.

The other two Thunderhawks each contained twenty five Astartes, twenty five of the Emperors Finest. The third contained nineteen of the best Warriors within the Flesh Eaters along with Jeremiah. The Thunderhawks were each pulled into a long tunnel, their pilots flicked controls and wrapped their hands around handles and with a mutter of “For the Emperor” ignited the engines and sent a blinding white blast out behind them. 
The Thunderhawks were thrown from the ship, great vapour clouds billowing out behind them as they hurtled towards the globe that was Ickvus 5. They passed larger vessels on the way, Imperial Transport ships and other Astartes warships. They passed a Grey Knight Battlebarge, Sealtiel staring at it with hidden eyes. The transports broke through the heavy clouds, sending them rolling over their hulls as a large Imperial Base began to rise towards them. 

The Transports came in low, skimming trenches and bunkers their expert pilots the only ones capable of doing such a thing. The Thunderhawks came into a mostly empty area but Sealtiel knew it would soon fill, he ran one hand through his plumed helm and clicked his Vox saying “Brothers, do not remove your helms even if asked to do so I do not want to be fired at by our own this day” several of the green lights flashed and showed the Sergeants understood before the Thunderhawk clanked to a halt and the rear hatch began to pull down, the Death Company and Castiel were already standing ready to fight for Sealtiel if needed.

The Astartes charged down the ramp, Combat Squads set up perimeters and began to contact each other with all clears as Sealtiel clambered down his own, Jeremiah and the Command Squad were now standing around their beloved Captain as Castiel and the Death Company moved closer. Suddenly nearby doors were thrown open and Loyal Imperial Guardsmen moved outwards, their eyes bright with fear at seeing so many of the holy Astartes in one place. Before this day was over they would see many more.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

As Laeradis and his squad were traversing trench sector B-4 there was a screech of engines above their heads as a group of thunderhawks screeched overhead.

"Fraggin hell what pilot has the balls to fly that low above the trenches?" yelled Brethor 
"Astartes lad don't worry they are on our side and hopefully they will end this campaign and we can get off this emperor forsaken rock.” barked Laeradis as he barged his way past another gaggle of guardsmen standing in the trench.
"Astartes? Sir have you dealt with the Emperor's angels before? Quizzed Brethor 
"Yes I fought alongside the 3rd company of blood angels during the campaign for Therax II. They fought with a righteous fury that I have never seen elsewhere and purged the chaos scum from the face of the planet." Laeradis told the youngest member of his squad. Suddenly Laeradis could hear the crack of las fire nearby. 
"Cut the chatter sounds like it just hit the fan!" shouted Laeradis as he signalled Brethor, Ferrin and Paraxes to take up position on the left side of trench.

As they continued along the trench they could hear the screams of guardsmen and the chants of the chaos scum. A couple of las round smashed out of the corridor in front of them and against the wall. There was a dark cheer from ahead and the chanting became louder and more vigorous
"Prepare your bayonets lets repel these chaos scumbags!" Yelled Laeradis.

The first of the cultists spilled around the corner only be cut down by the precision fire of the kasrkin.
"Ferrin burn them out before they have a chance to react!" Barked Laeradis over the crack of las weaponry. Ferrin spun into the centre of the trench and was soon followed by a gout of flame that swept up the trench pushing back the cultists and purging the ones who were caught in the blaze. Laeradis' squad pushed on after the cultists hoping to push their advantage and regain the trenches when suddenly there was a loud bang and Ferrin's flamer stopped firing. Laeradis looked at Ferrin only to see the large gaping crater in his chest. As Laeradis looked back up the trench there was a giant in black and pink armour striding towards them bolter firing ripping chunks out of the trench walls.
"Fall back!" Screamed Laeradis as he shot the napalm tanks on Ferrin's back as the traitor astartes walked over his body. Laeradis opened a link on his vox to command "Colonel there are traitor astartes in the trenches we are falling back they have taken section B6 we are falling back request immediate support!" Screamed Laeradis...........


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

*"There."* William pointed out the window to where a grouping of trenches was being over run. *"Lower the ramp, we will land here, my thanks brother."* He turned and walked down the length of the Thunderhawk and saw others above making planetfall and screaming past them, he shook his head at the foolishness. *"Brothers! With me!"* With the Emperor's name on their lips he and his men jumped from the Thunderhawk and landed amidst the retreating gaurdsmen. He activated his power mace and stood to his full heighth shooting a chaos marine in the face with his storm bolter,* "Do not retreat! Stand firm soldiers of the Emperor for he is with you now!"* His voice boomed across the battlefield and many of the guardsmen stopped and turned around and began shooting at the enemy. A group of chaos marines charged he and his brothers but they were no match for a squad of twelve Grey Knights in terminator armor and were cut down ruthlessly. 

Like beacons on the battlefront he and his brothers began to slowly advance against the traitorous horde. He saw brother Godrin get overwhelmed by a group of possessed and fall only to get back up with a roar, his power sword glowing brightly as he cut them apart. William smiled as he saw what could only be one of the marines' leaders step up to challenge him,_ "Lapdog."_ spat the traitor as he brought his power sword up. William cracked his neck, *"Coward."* retorted William and with that the two combatants were at each other. 

The chaos marine swung low at his legs but William slammed the head of his mace onto the sword and the two weapons dug into the ground. Without pause the marine slammed his fist in William's face but his helmet took the power out of the attack and he retaliated with his own fist, smashing the marine's exposed face. But before he could fire his storm bolter and finish the kill another marine jumped him from behind, William spun around with his mace in wide arc and hit the traitor square in the chest causing the armor to crumple like paper and blood to gush out. 

The traitor stumbled back before he was torm apart by bolter fire, his squad was with him. As he turned he began to use his power, the world slowed around him and he saw the traitor marine, his mouth open in a snarl and his sword held high for a death blow. William stuck his hand with the storm bolter into the marine's chest right in front of his hearts and stopped his power before opening up with his bolter. The marine's back exploded outwards with chunks of blood, bone and entrails and he fell to the floor, a cheer rose up from the gaurd and William raised his mace and charged forward his men behind him.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde sat silently on the Valkyrie that was taking her and a dozen other sisters to the surface, roughly evading most of the dogfights in attempt to reach the surface faster.
She had the dogtags in her power armoured hand, staring at them with her eyes slightly unfocused in reminiscence of the heroic guardsman. Barely even knew him for a couple of hours and he threw his life away to save hers, she was unaware of why he had done so, only that she cherish his memory.

It had opened her eyes to the tragedy that was the Imperium, she never realised the lives they were mindlessly throwing at the enemy in attempt to hold them back, it was a little sad in some way. It was also incredibly infuriating, that such heroes had to die for such a stupid war, how dare those traitors have the gall to strike down the righteous!?

She carefully tucked the dogtags away as the valkyrie shook a little, indicating activity, her glowing eyes scanned the inside of the bay, looking at her sisters.

"Damn, Raptors are everywhere!" the pilot grumbled, "How the hell am I supposed to get to the ground in one piece!?"

Confessor Dorian looked at Rosalinde, catching her attention.
"Rosalinde, you must go out there and smite them down, smite down the wicked and corrupt, and lift up the hearts of the righteous," Dorian said, almost preach-like, "It is the will of the Emperor."
Rosalinde looked a little alarmed at first, a little anxious and lost with the Confessor addressing her. Dorian called out to the pilot to open the bay door and looked back to Rosalinde with a steady stare.
That stare made Rosalinde feel compelled to obey, so she unclipped her safety harness as the bay door slowly opened, a violent roar of wind swirled in and around the bay, threatening to throw its cargo everywhere.

Rosalinde stood up and faced the skies beyond the bay door, a little hesitant to use the Emperor-gifted wings upon her back as they unfurled in all their glory, it brought back the memory of her failure, of her Father's disappointment.
But then, fortunately she saw one of the Raptors flying about, most of them were descending towards the trenches below for an aerial attack, the others were harassing her valkyrie. At the sight of those heretics her blood burned, she tore the vast fiery blade from its sheath and stared angrily at the traitorous sons of the Emperor.

Rosalinde ran and leaped clear out of the valkyrie, twisting into a short swoop to pull away from the valkyrie, twirling about through the air with the blade outstretched.
She shot by one unsuspecting Raptor, with a very loud clang, two burning pieces of a chaos raptor plummeted to the trenches. And she expertly followed it up, twisting about in the air and darting around with amazing speed, crashing by another two Raptors with her sword roaring with flames.
Soon it started raining burning pieces of Raptors on the trenches below, the angel in the sky shining with its own light as it swooped about through the air twirling that fiery sword.

Her attacks were so quick and haphazard, the Raptors had trouble responding in force as she just shot back and forth all over the place, bolts flew everywhere and chainswords swung about wildly. Though for all the might of a chainsword, the destructive energies encasing Rosalinde's blade sheared through them with staggering heat, making a mockery of their parries.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Laeradis sprinted to the next corner of the trench bolt shells chasing him down the trench. He had lost half his squad so far and worst of all his longest serving trooper and friend Paraxes to these chaos scum. All of a sudden there was a roar of engines overhead, more thunderhawks this time they were hovered above the section of trench je was in. A giant in bright polished silver armour leapt from the thunderhawk and crashed to the ground in front of Laeradis and what remaind of his men.

"Brothers! With me!" shouted the astartes as more of them fell from the sky. They fought with righteous fury slaying the heretics before they could react to what was going on. A ragged cheer from what remained of the kasrkin and the gaurdsmen they had rallied along the way.
"Hail my lord astartes you dropped in just in time." called Laeradis to the largest of astartes who gave out an aura of command that singled him out as their leader. "Which of the Emperor's glorious chapters do you hail from and how may we serve?" asked Laeradis awaiting a response.......


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sealtiel heard the weapons fire before he saw it. That was followed moments later by screaming. To much screaming. The Captain stared at the fearful Guard Captain standing in front of him, dark patches slowly growing in his armpit’s the man let his fear show. Coward thought Sealtiel roughly. The man was about to speak when the Thane Of Blood-Fall boomed “Guardsmen your base is under a attack and you do not rush to aid it? I suggest you do exactly that before I deliver his mercy upon you” the man nodded and spun around as he did Sealtiel said “And we are much worse than your Commissars”.

The Captain drew his blue crystal like blade, it shimmered in the light gloriously as the sun let a line move down it and flash. Sealtiel ordered “Sergeants Israfel, Samael, Raguel! Form you Squads up on me!” almost right away fifteen of his Veteran Astartes moved towards him, leaving their positions to the other Combat Squads that had been present. Sealtiel turned to Jeremiah and stared up into the iced over visor with a smile, inside the Dreadnaught Sarcophagus was deathly cold but it helped keep the withered husk within calm during battle.

The Dreadnaught stared back at him like a god of war. Sealtiel worked up what he was about to ask “Brother you will….not be coming with me to the trenches, instead I ask you to remain here in command I shall ask no other” the Dreadnaughts Power Fists spun around and it boomed “I live to serve you Sealtiel what you ask I shall enact” the Captain smiled behind his helm, nodding his thanks he spun on his heel and shouted “Chaplain Castiel I shall request the presence of your flock! Command Squad, Squads Israfel, Samael and Raguel shall also be accompanying! Move out!”.

The Captain led the way, leopard robes flowing like a wave in the wind behind him he could hear Chaplain Castiel once again leading a prayer with his Death Company. Sanguinary Priest Raphael was checking over his Narthecium though he would only give aid to fellow Astartes who might be injured. Trench Warfare had always been a bloody thing, Sealtiel had slogged it out during the Pacification of Ulxia with the rest of the Second Company under Jeremiah. The Traitors there had been well armed and had raided the Astartes positions on more than a hundred times, each time they would be repelled with their losses numbering in the thousands.

The scene before Sealtiel was one of utter carnage. Dozens, if not hundreds of bodies littered the ground both of the Treacherous Astartes and their cultist lackeys and even more disturbing was the high amount of Imperial Guard injured and dead present. Sealtiel scanned around and found a gaggle of survivors crowding around a armoured giant in polished silver/grey armour. Grey Knights he thought bitterly as he pushed the tip of his blade into the Emperors Children Chaos Space Marine lying on the ground, its legs missing. The Emperors Children had once been among the more glorious Legion Astartes but after Warmaster Horus, curse his soul, had been laid low on the moon of Davin he had been corrupted and took fully half the Legions with him in his accursed rebellion that left two Primarchs dead, one missing and nine damned. And worse of all the Emperor sat immobile in his Golden Throne.

The Emperors Children screamed in orgasmic pleasure as the blade cut through its armour as if it was paper and pierced its saggy flesh. The Astartes tore away its horned helm to reveal a pealed back face covered with ruinous markings and spat “Space Marine your kind shall fall blessed Fulgrim shall return from his utopia and lay your Emp-” Sealtiel roared in righteous fury as he brought the blade up its torso and cracked its skull in two.

The Captain turned back to the Grey Knights present and sheathed his blade, he blessed the Wing Of Sanguinius once more and confidently strode towards the Inquisitorial Astartes. Chaplain Castiel and a pair of his Death Company Astartes along with Brother Uriel took up positions around him as a Honour Guard, a unit made up of the best a Chapter can muster. The rest of his Squads were now hunkered down behind a series of barricades, Bolters loaded.

As the Astartes drew nearer he could feel the aura of the Grey Knights, they were the ‘most’ loyal of Astartes but Sealtiel did not believe that due to the simple fact he would sacrifice his entire Company to save a single shrine shall it be needed. He knew many Grey Knights, if not all were Psyker’ and also knew that chances are they had already realised his attitude to non-Astartes but did not care he was here to serve not save. As he drew nearer he demanded “Grey Knight, Holy One who may I have the…honour of addressing?” he awaited a answer from the Astartes.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Sephial listened to the answer he got from the Battle Barge.
“Cousins. Sephial. I am Captain Sealtiel, Thane Of Blood-Fall. It is good to see we are not the only Sanguine Ones present on this forsaken world! I shall be leading a strike force to the Imperial Guard Headquarters if you wish to speak face to face I suggest you travel there” Sephial smiled when he heard the chapter name.
''We go to battle. Send 2 tactical squads, 1 devastator squad and 1 assault squad. We go in Thunderhawks.'' Sephial said in the vox. He then made his way to a hangar with Thunderhawks. When he got thre he saw that his own squad of assault maries was ready.
''Hail Brother Dante, is there room for me in your squad.'' Sephial said while laughing a bit.
''Always Captain, but don't fall too far behind, you know we are fast.'' Dante answered. Sephial walked onboard the Thunderhawk with the rest of his squad. He checked his gear for the last time.
''Pilot, bring us to the Imperial line, the trench where there seem to be most fighting. And tell the others do so to.'' Sephial commanded the pilot.
''Assault marines, we drop.'' He yelled, so when they were above the Trench they dropped from the Thunderhawk and landed a bit from the trench line. He started to walk towards the other Astrates and Guardsmen.
''Hail, I am Captain Sephial of the Blood Swords Chapter, what is the situation?''


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

The starfall had been hiding in the asteroid rings surrounding the planet, Daniele hadn't wanted to reveal her 
presence to the forces surrounding the planet just yet. From the warp, two astartes cruisers had 
emerged and were orbitting around the planet, then she had seen the Inquisitorial ship and the
Grey Knights ship emerge and make orbit.
From her position, she could scan the planet and it's surroundings without having her ship be 
picked up by others. Looking over the hololith display in her command room, she studied
the eddies and flowcharts of the warp energies around the planet, aswell as various other
forms of radiation.
Current fighting was most intense along a wide river on the continent, most of it's bridges
had been destroyed, but one was still functional. The imperial guard were trying to retake it,
but it was heavily defended. A flash of warp energy in the front ranks of the enemy that
were making a counterpush against the guard heralded the deepstriking Grey Knights.
A thunderhawk of the flesh eaters was also flying low over the battlefield, preparing to strike in the 
heart of the enemy reinforcements. Psychic scans of the immediate area picked up warp
energies behind the 2nd line of the enemies, underground. The fortifications were formiddable,
and she guessed the grey knights hadn't jumped there because it was too deep, and too
dangerous to strike into the heart of the enemy stronghold just there.
'It's a bloody trench war down there' Michael noted grimly. 'Not really what were suited to deal 
with.'
She nodded, he was right, but what her forces lacked in massive brute force, they made up in
speed and concentrated firepower.'True, we aren't the kind of people who generally wade into 
a warzone to turn the tide, but there are more ways than one to aid in a battle like this. We have
the advantage of superior intelligence gathering and are well enough equipped to stage a few
surgical raids into enemy territory. I think it's about time we showed our hand.'
They had hidden in the asteroid field for several days now, keeping a low profile and gathering
information on the planet and scanning it for flows in warp energies on the surface, to get a
good idea of where the most dangerous elements of the enemy, their demonic allies, were
manifesting.
'The arrival of the grey knights is very fortunate, with the ground work we have done, we will 
be able to show them where their skills could be best unitilsed, and where the regular astartes
should be deployed. Lets just hope that they don't mind some solid advice.' She grimaced.
The astartes were known for being too stubborn and feeling too superior about themselves to
take advice from anyone not of their chapter. Though the grey knights were generally better,
working with the ordo malleus to combat the warp.
'Lets move out, we'll take the vendetta and grav insert Maya and her girls ahead, supported on 
the bridge by Dana and her bikers, Mira can take the rhino and drive up behind their wedge.
Once we got our beachhead, Toro can relay firing coordinates onto that armoured column
over there while we fallback to these bunkers here and consolidate at the bridgehead cutting off
reinforcements so the astartes and guard can clean up behind us. You spin around and back to
these bridgehead bunkers on the otherside and make some holes in them.'

Plans made, they headed towards the drop ship as the starfall broke it's orbit in the asteroid field
and moved to a low orbit. Once the dropship had entered the atmosphere, the backdoor opened
and the vendetta burst out.

Flying in the long wake of the thunderhawks, the vendetta speared low, roaring across the lines,
it's lascannons firing at the two bunkers at the bridgehead, making several very large holes in them.
Flying low between the sides of the bridge to take cover from anti-air batteries, the vendetta
speeded forward across it, raining Lasfire at the two chimera's parked there.
The rear of the drop ship behind it opened, and a squad of 10 black bikes roared out, heavy
bolters firing into the rear of the shocked cultists, followed up by a rhino making a bee line to
the bunker, a black armoured figure emerging from the top hatch with a large flamer, filling
up the bunker with holy promethium.
The vendetta went to hovermode, one third of the way on the bridge, and from the back and
sides, heavy ropes were thrown, more black armoured figures sliding down with practiced ease.
They were slim figures, though it was obvious they wore power armour, they were not as large
or bulky as the astartes, but they carried the same bolters, and their aim was no less deadly.
The stop gap on the bridge halted the advance of the chimera's rolling towards the front line,
2 already ablaze from the lascannons of the vendetta, while it's heavy bolters and the squad
of black clad warriors withered at the on rushing cultists.
Within minutes, one of the bunkers had been cleared, and the immediate area near the bridgehead
had been riddled with bolter rounds, churning the bloody earth and heretics alike. Fire purging the
enemy's entrenched forces mercilessly.
Daniela was still inside the valkyrie, looking ahead across the bridge.
'I can't get any further, they have 3 hydra batteries over there that would take us out in no time
flat. We'll have to assault those other bunkers on the ground.' Michael said from the cockpit.
She nodded, still woried, looking at the displays on her data slate from Scoot's psytracker.
'Lets hope we'll be able to neutralize their command bunker before they unleash whatever it is
they're planning in there.'
She activated her Vox, Toro having already monitored and found the various frequencies used
by the local forces and switched it to the Grey Knights channel, sending her inquisitorial hailing
code to identify herself as an inquisitor before speaking.
'Captain, thank the emperor for your arrival on this hellhole, my forces have cut off the enemy
at the bridge, about 200 meters in front of you, I had hoped to cross the bridge, but anti-aircraft
cover is too dense for my valkyrie to get closer. My sensors are picking up some disturbing
psychic emanations from what I believe is their local command bunker on the other side.
Try and advance the guard forces to squash the traitors we have between us, I'm planning to
send my assault squad with a locator beacon towards the command bunker for your redeployment,
I hope the guardsmen have set up mortars within range of the other side of the bridge, some
smoke and cover over there will be helpfull. Emperor willing, you will be able to deep strike
your forces at the bunker and do what you do best when facing warpspawn. I'm sure the astartes
here will be able to cover the more regular hard targets in this battlezone.'


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

From his perch nearby, "Reaper" saw the guardsmen fall into an ambush. He quickly aimed his sniper rifle towards the direction of the ambush and shot at the ambushers........


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William turned to see a guardsmen lieutenant thanking him, *"Yes my friend you are lucky we arrived. Rally your men for an assault on the bunker across from the bridge in front of us, you will be aided."* With that he turned to the Astartes that was advancing on him at the moment, a Flesh Eater from the looks of it. When he spoke William could hear the arrogance in his voice, did all the Sons of the Holy Sanguinius act like this, he thought to himself. He certainly didn't remember the Blood Angels being like this, *"You speak to William Tolle, Captain of the Grey Knights strike force sent here, and these are my men."* He swept his left hand out behind him to show his eleven men in terminator armor standing behind him either helping the gaurdsmen advance in the trenches or protecting their flanks. 

That was when James came to his side, *"Did you get the vox from the Inquisitor?"* William nodded at him, *"Yes, tell her that we are greateful for her help." * James immediately sent William's thanks to the Inquisitor and gave her William's personaly channel so that they may speak. He turned back to the Flesh Eater, *"I and my men will be attacking the traitors' forward bunker across the bridge a little ways in front of us. An Inquisitor who just landed will have her forces plant a beacon near it so that I and my men can deepstrike there, your forces will be needed here to make sure we don't get flanked. To whom do I speak?"*


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Laeradis turned from the astartes they had new orders now and a chance to avenge their fallen " You heard him lads gear up we're pushing our advantage. Cylo your acting segeant make Paraxes proud." ordered Laeradis as he checked the charges on his las packs. He tossed the empty cell that was in his weapon away no point carrying it someone else can charge it later he thought to himself as he slapped in a new cell. 

"Kasrkin lets move out!" he barked as he proceeded up the trench system the four members of his squad left followed him giving the astartes as wide a berth as they could in the tight confines of the trench obviously slightly fearful of the giants in their power armour. kasrkin were some of the biggest men known to humanity they were bred for war yet the space marines stood at least a foot taller than the largest of them.

As they traversed the trench system to where the heretics had broken the line the carnage was evident along the way Laeradis had pulled the dog tags from the corpses of his ex-comrades now that he had the time, they would be given a proper service when there was time but for now it had to wait. Though it wasn't only dog tags that he collected he had Waylen take the melta gun from Yarno's body he wouldn't be needing it now and it might come in handy if there were any more of the traitor marines where they were going.

As his squad reached trench sector B-7 Laeradis could see the smoke rising from the other side of bridge it seems someone had already started the assault Laeradis thought wondering why the astartes hadn't told them there was a counter charge already underway? That was a question that could be answered at a later time though for just now they had heretics to purge.

"Cylo take Waylen and Ephram when we get to the enemy trenches you take the bunkers on the right. Myself and Brethor will take the ones on the right understood?" said Laeradis
"Yes sir. The emperor protects." replied Cylo
"The emperor protects now lets get our revenge! Charge!" yelled Laeradis as he charged over the lip of the trench..........


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The words spun around the head of Sealtiel. Another Inquisitorial member was here? What in the Emperors name was going on with this world? Enthralled by the forces of Chaos it had became a major warzone over the past few months but only now the Flesh Eaters, after returning from Purging a world influenced by the foul Eldar, had stumbled upon it. The battle had been a easy one, Sealtiel had bombarded the major cities to rubble and then moved his Death Company into the ruins from which they had returned a day later stained in the blood of the enemy. 

There Castiel had shown his true fury in battle. The Chaplain had boarded a Eldar shuttle and emerged several moments later, the head of the fleeing leader hanging by its red hair in his hand, his Crozius Arcanum shimmering with blood. They had departed the ruined world, leaving it a lifeless hulk for the next Imperial Transport to return. However they had not left any signs of the Astartes rather making it look as if the Eldar had invaded and the Imperials had tried to fight them off only to end in the destruction of both factions. 

The Grey Knight had introduced himself as Captain William Tolle, what a strange name sniggered Sealtiel as he stared at the Astartes, standing nearly a head taller than most Astartes Sealtiel was immense. Though where he was tall he lacked in muscle. His body was skinny and lithe, one could compare him to the Eldar though he would personally make sure those who did would not walk away on the legs he had came to him with.

The Grey Knight was demanding that Sealtiel moved his forces forwards to help take the heavily armed bridge. Why take it when they could destroy it? It proved no use to the Astartes and he was sure the Imperial Guard could find other ways of crossing a mere stream of water. The Captain did not fear the Grey Knights as he sensed many of the Guardsmen around him did, if the Grey Knight was to draw weapons upon him the Flesh Eater assured himself he would be the one walking away.

His hand slipped down to the hilt of the blade at his side, the crystal sword was nigh indestructible with just about anything bar a Titan unable to crush it. At the left side of his body sat his short sword, the red crystals embedded into its silver blade were said to be tears of Sanguinius collected after the Blood Angels were slaughtered at Signis during the Horus Heresy by foul Daemons of the Warp. One his right upper leg sat his powerful master crafted Bolt Pistol he had acquired after fighting with the Iron Hands on the Chaos Battleship, _Glorious Dark_. 

The Captain looked at the Grey Knight with his black eyes, though they were hidden behind his orange tinted eye pieces. His metal wings upon his Jump Pack unfolded and half raised for a moment, fluttering metal feathers that could cut a man down reflecting the light, then folded back. He listened to the question of the Grey Knight in anticipation as he asked-

“To whom do I speak?”

And bared his fangs, letting them draw blood from his lower lip his plume upon his great Helm blew in the wind as he remembered having a regiment of Imperial Guard turn their weapons upon the Second after one of the younger members had removed their helm after sustaining a jagged injury. The Astartes had been fallen upon by more than a hundred Guard, stabbing at him with razor sharp bayonets he had took his toll before finally becoming overwhelmed.

The Second had had no other choice but to turn upon them. The slaughter had took a mere hour to complete, the Death Company under the then Chaplain, Astalan charging forwards with razor sharp shards of metal after their weapons had been lost during a accident involving a Thunderhawk and fell upon the Command Platoon of the Regiment, pulling them limb from limb they had each been grievously injured and did not survive their injuries. This was why Sealtiel distrusted Guardsmen and to a extent Astartes.

The Captain nodded slowly and began to “I am Captain Sealtiel, Lord Of The Second and Thane Of Blood-Fall my force were near when we received the transmissions from the Fleet above and redirected to here, we only live to serve in the Emperors name but I fear there is no way to reclaim this forsaken world” he turned on his heel and began to walk towards his Squads shouting “And Grey Knight, my forces will join the assault”.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Sephial walked up to the Grey Knights and saw when another Astrates walked away. A captain of the Flesh Eaters judging by his gear and armour. He turned and started to walk towards the Flesh Eaters instead.
''Hail, I am Sephial from the Blood Swords chapter, I want to know who is your commander.'' He said to Sealtiel.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sealtiel stopped in his tracks as he heard the Blood Sword call out to him. Sephial he was calling himself, that must have been the Captain he had been contacted by back on the Battlebarge. The Astartes stood there for a few moments, wind wavering around him it howled into his Helm for several short seconds before he finally turned, hand not swaying from his blade as he lifted his head high and stared into the clouds saying “This world was glorious once you know, all worlds were” he looked back at the Astartes and lifted the corner of his lip saying “But they become corrupted as do their population and eventually they all are destined to die at the hands of the Imperials”.

He moved his hand away from his blade and moved it up his Leopard Robes, it went to the back of his head and he contemplated removing it to his fellow Sanguine One. No. Brother or not even those of the same Blood Line could turn against him and that was something he was not about to risk, he could not draw the blood of a fellow Brother even if he had caused the trouble between them. How tragic it had become for him to fear showing a fellow Astartes his most trusted secret. The Thane Of Blood-Fall laughed aloud at him and stepped forwards twice, he placed his hand back upon the hilt of his blade and said grimly “If you seek Sealtiel you have found him”.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William made it a point to speak with the Flesh Eater Captain when they had the time, the threat the Captain had made was obvious and stupid. William knew that the Flesh Eater could not stand up to a Grey Knight, let alone a Captain and one in Terminator armor with his full powers. The disrespect was evident but William bit his tongue, he was above this arrogant warrior and had a job to do, which was not put a Captain in his place. *"Cheeky bugger isn't he?"* said James in jest. William chuckled and shook his head before answering the Captain's comment with his own retort before shutting off the line between them, *"Try to keep up Captain."* 

Brother Justin laughed, *"You are bad Captain, do you want him to embaress himself?"* William didn't say anything for a few seconds making all his men who were laughing stop, *"Maybe."* They all chuckled before setting off at a sprint toward the bridge and bunking down in the foremost trench waiting for the Inquisitor's beacon to be set. Every now and then the traitors charged but were beaten back by the Grey Knights, if the Inquisitor didn't hurry they might have to do this the hard way.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''So you are the commander of these Flesh Eaters, don't you think we should show those Grey Knights how Sons Of Sanguinius fight by taking that bridge.'' Sephial said while smiling.
''Those Grey knights seems to be a little lazy, just sitting there instead of just charging, they have Terminator armour, they should be fine.'' Sephiel then said some commands to his forces on the vox net.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Laeradis jumped down into the enemy trench system firing his hellgun as he went. With his enemies packed tightly it was hard to miss them. During his squad's mad dash across the bridge Ephram had taken a shot through his neck and lay dead on the cold concrete of the road. Everyone else had made it but that wasn't saying too much since there was only four of them and no sign of support so far where ever the imperial forces that had damaged these bunkers were they weren't here now. An auto round scraped of his shoulder guard and a piece of the shrapnel from the bullet cut his cheek in return he shot the cultist point blank in the chest with a burst of shots. Brethor was beside him fighting for his life and Laeradis could see the fear in the young troopers eyes even if he was trying to hide it. Laeradis fired shot down another gaggle of cultist in front of him and went to shoot another cultist as he came towards him with a large rusty blade. His hellgun clicked the power cell was dry, the cultist swung his blade overhead trying to cleave Laeradis in two but he managed to get his gun up to block just in time.

The cultist's strike sliced halfway through the hellgun rendering it useless, Laeradis threw the broken weapon at the cultist knocking him off balance he then drew his hell pistol and shot the cultist point blank whilst he drew his power sword. There was a sudden smell of ozone in the trench as he thumbed the activator for the weapon and began to cleave the cultists unlucky enough to be near him. 

Laeradis sliced cleanly through a cultist that had knocked Brethor onto his back and turned on the spot to cut a figure of eight through the cultist that tried to take advantage of him turning his back.
"Brethor switch your weapon to full auto cut them down we need to try and buy ourselves time until reinforcements arrive!" yelled Laeradis hoping that fear hadn't overcome the young kasrkin. There was a scream behind him and as he looked over his shoulder he saw waylen hit the ground his left leg missing at the knee as a cultist mounted his wounded form and stabbed him through the chest.
"Cylo get back to back we need to try and hold them if we falter then the chance of taking this trench may be lost." Voxed Laeradis to his new second in command. 

As they back together the never ending waves of cultist seemed to just keep coming Laeradis could feel his body weakening he didn't know how much longer he could keep this fight going..............


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William saw a small rune on his HUD light up, *"Alright brothers ready for deepstrike!"* he yelled into his vox. A bright flash lit up the area and they were gone and in front of the enemy bunker, the gaurdsmen, Flesh Eaters and bridge behind them. William let a smile creep across his face, *"Justin open it."* brother Justin nodded and strode over to the door activating his powerfists. With a roar he punched the door, the sound of breaking metal screeching across the battlefield, again he punched the door and then ripped it off its hinges and bowed to his brothers, *"After you."* They all chuckled and and ran in after William.

They entered a long dark hallway with two doors on either side and a set of huge blast doors at the end,* "Spread out into the four rooms, kill everything in them and meet back here at the blast doors. Make it quick."* His men nodded and entered the rooms, spurts of bolter fire could be heard and the occassional wet sound as a power weapons was run through a traitor. William entered his room with James and Justin at his heels, the Emperor's Children in here were apparently too pre-occupied with firing their huge guns out of the firing slits then watching their backs. Justin lifted his hand and a fireball ripped toward one of the marines incinerating him, William smashed the head of his mace into the back of one of their heads and James impaled one on his spear. 

After stabbing the traitor in the face to make sure he was dead James nodded and they went back into the hallway and met up with there brothers. The doors were already open and they proceeded through them and down the steps, William started to get a feeling that he had known to trust, daemons were ahead. *"Inquisitor and Captain of the Flesh Eaters, we are in the bunker and proceeding through it. You must proceed with caution the stench of daemons is in the air."*


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mireal ship had finally made it to Ickvus 5. It seemed there was much battle and confusion going on. There was no clear commander for the Imperium forces. She would have to change that. “Captain, any updates?” ask Mireal. “Yes, there is a small battle being fought. Imperial Guard Forces have taken heavy causalities. Grey Knights and several other space marines chapters have appeared and also an Inquisitor. A Living Saint has also been reported being spotted on this world.” said the captain. “I see, captain give me a detail report of this battle.” said Mireal. “The Imperial forces are trying to capture a bridge but it cannot be destroyed since they need it to transport armour to the front line. Chaos forces are entrance in some bunkers and Hydra batteries are stopping air support.” said the captain. “Teleport me near those Hydra batteries. I shall take care of them.” said Mireal as she left the bridge.

**********************************************************************
Mireal opened her eyes. She was no longer in space in her ship. She was now on the battlefield. She could hear the bolter shots and shells being fired. She looked forward and saw three Hydra Batteries that was denying air support to the Imperial forces. Take these out and Imperial Air support could attack safely. She moved up to the first one and began to focus her powers. White flames appeared and began to consume the cultists and traitors guardsmen on the first Hydra Battery. The other cultist and traitor guardsmen on the two other Hydra Batteries began to open fire at Mireal but she put her Storm Shield in-between her and them. Their shots simply did no damage to it. Yet they began to move back. Being in Terminator armour made her slow and unable to keep up. She took out her bolt pistol and began to fire shots at the crew. Mireal preferred to get up close and personally when fighting her enemies yet she didn’t mind shooting them from range either. Yet her shots seemed to just bounce back off the front armour. Yet she got an idea and ran into the first hydra. She got inside and moved the Hydra at full speed ramming the other one. Since the other one was going in reverse it couldn’t move fast enough and was hit causing it to flip. She got out of the Hydra and made her way the other nearby one. She once again focused her psychic powers and used another holocaust killing the crew in the third Hydra.

With the Crew now dead and only one Hydra working she had all she needed to help the Imperial forces. She got in the last Hydra that was still working moved at full speed. She got on the bridge and being on a road allowed her to go faster. She aimed for the bunker but only to see it taken over by Grey Knight forces. She stop the Hydra near the bunker and got out. “Looks like I arrived a little late.” said Mireal as she look around.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

The immediate area on their side of the bridge pretty much secure, She picked up the vox signals from a group of guardsmen on the other side of the bridge. She quickly jumped onto her Bike and drove out of the back of the Vendetta, hitting the ground and spinning around as she voxed Dana and her squad of bikers.
'Dana, move up with me, we're moving up, Mira, drive up behind our wedge with the rhino. Maya, reverse position and cover our back while those slow poke Astartes finish cleaning up the last of the enemy between us. Toro, patch me into IG command.'
There was a click as her vox channel patched into the command channels of the guardsmen, her inquisitorial code transmitting to indentify herself.
'Commander, this is inquisitor Garth, have your mortar teams fire on the following coordinates, 60.1 Dash Alpha through 60.2 Dash Beta to 61.1 Dash Alpha through 61.2 Dash Beta. Smoke bombs mainly. Astartes and inquisitorial forces are moving up the bridge to assault the command bunker. And see if you can do something about their anti-air support. Else the flyboys in the aquila's and vendettas will be complaining ground forces are having all the fun. Inquisitor Out.'
She revved her engine, hearing the roar of Dana and her biker squad and split into fireteams, driving along each side of the burning armoured column, hitting their turbo's.
As they approached the other side of the bridge, the first mortar strikes came down, within the target zone, plumes of smoke making fire from the main bunker impossible. One of the girls went down as autogun fire from one of the bunkers on the sides of the bridge managed to gain her in it's sights, jumping from her burning bike and rolling along several meters before lieing still. 
Hopefully Tinka would be alright, she was a good driver, all of them were. They barely slowed down as they passed the bunkers, just long enough to throw melta bombs and incendiary grenades into the slits of the bunkers. Lasfire hit their armoured bikes and power armour, but didn't stop them as they drove on to the trenches. As fire splashed from the slits behind them, the rhino came driving up more slowly, and Sabbatine set gouts of flame from the top hatch down onto the traitors escaping the now burning wrecks of buildings.

As she drove up the trenchworks, she saw the Grey Knights teleport in front of the door, she cursed herself for their impatience, doing that without a beacon was risky at best in a confusing warzone like this.
Behind her, she suddenly heard the roar of the engines, Michael had moved the valkyrie up the bridge, flying low to the ground, to get some screening from the burning bunkers, a quick scan revealed that two hyrdra batteries had collided with eachother for some reason, and she saw the third one just stop next to the entrance of the bunker and an inquisitor in magnificent terminator armour exit it.
Revving her engine, she followed Mira and her sisters in, cutting down a wave of cultists under their unrelenting bolter fire, that were trying to surround the karskin, fighting desperately.
'Pavlov, no more sleeping in the valkyrie, there's some guardsmen here that need help, clean out their trench, we've cut their reinforcements.' She voxed, She arrived at the bunker and signalled to Mira to the side where more waves of cultists were charging, heedless of their casualties.
She stopped at the entrance, next to the Inquisitress. She recognised the symbols on her armour, and immediately knew who she was dealing with.
She nodded her head respectively.
'Lady Mirael, I am Inquisitress Natasha Garth of the Ordo Hereticus'


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sealtiel smiled at the Blood Sword and let go of his weapon saying “Looks like you could make a Flesh Eater after all Brother now I suggest you prepare your forces I shall move on the bridge in fifteen standard Terran minutes” he spun and jogged off to his hunkered down forces, many were talking amongst each other though none dared remove their Helms. The Death Company knelt in their usual group, Chaplain Castiel and his two esteemed Brothers moved to where they were and joined their Brothers, faces looked up at the death masked Chaplain and awaited him to lead them in prayer.

The Captain and Uriel joined the Command Squad behind a half destroyed bunker that had evidently been destroyed by a grenade being thrown into the firing slits due to the fact only the first half was broken away. Holes let small beams of light pierce through and illuminate the Command Squad as if they were standing under a disco ball. Ezekiel and Barachiel were sitting alone, backs against the wall they talked on a private signal, Sealtiel knew both Astartes had grown extremely close in the years they had served together and it was arguable they were the closest between anyone within the Company. 

Sanguinary Priest Raphael stood a few feet away, arms folded he leaned against the wall and stared into the sky blankly. The Astartes lifted his hands and said “Flesh Eaters form up on me” over the Vox calmly the Astartes stood from their groups and moved towards him at double time, weapons clanging against their armour. The Captain remained standing he looked around wearily and made sure no one was around before unclasping his Helm and pulling it under one arm and wiped away the blood dripping from his punctured lip with one bladed finger. 

He took in the smells of smoke, weapons fire and rot silently before saying “Brothers, do not trust no one not even the Blood Swords I do not want us under any suspicion from the Inquisitors present” his Sergeants nodded as did Castiel “The Grey Knights are honoured treat them with respect however do not let them treat us like dogs fore it is not true, we are among the better present” Castiel muttered “For the Emperor” and got a smile off Sealtiel before he continued “The Grey Knights have made the move upon the Bunkers now in Sanguinius’ name lets show these bastards how we do it!” he lifted his helm and drew his sword, marching forwards to the bridge with the Emperors Finest on close tow. 

Hundreds of Guardsmen were now beginning to form up. Many clutched weapons in in shaking hands, their palms sweaty. Then the Astartes came. Many gulped as the Space Marines approached, the block of men split like the Red Sea for them, letting the giants pass the other side of the bridge was utter chaos. Hundreds of bodies littered the ground, many torn apart, some were Chaos Space Marines but most was a healthy mix of Imperial Guard and Cultists who had battled it out for control. 

The Blood Swords, thirty in total along with Sephial were standing a few metres away the two Captains shared a nod before looking back at the other side as a unit of Sisters Of Battle mounted upon bikes and a Rhino APC finished off any remaining forces in sight, they stopped and good looking women in black armour with striking blonde to white hair stepped off a bike next to a Terminator Armoured Inquisitor who was clearly a woman. Sadly the battle was mostly over. The Guardsmen began to break up and move in all directions causing Sealtiel to spit “Cowardly dogs!” and began to stride forwards confidently.

The Captain did not care he could not keep his head in a Helm anymore, he reached both hands up to behind his head and pressed down on the seals there. Yes it was risky but surely a pair of Inquisitors would understand that some Astartes Chapters experience certain dysfunctions? Chaplain Castiel stepped in front of him and gripped his wrists snarling “Don’t be so stupid! Do you want the Grey Knights to declare us Excommunicate? Remove your hands before I do it myself!” Sealtiel did as he said then pushed him away by the chest roaring “These are Inquisitors brother! Do you think they would lose a entire Chapter just so they can kill one Captain? I do ask you and Uriel to accompany me….I trust you two the most you have been my most trusted Brothers for longer than anyone not even Jeremiah I respect like you” his Chaplain shook his head and said “Very well Brother through damnation I shall stay at your side”.

The Captain suddenly realised his Brother was right and stopped unclasping his helm and moved his hands to his side as he continued to walk towards the pair of Inquisitors as he approached the pair of females and went down onto one knee, Uriel and Castiel doing the same he dared not look up as he said “Lady-Inquisitors it is a pleasure that, I Brother-Captain Sealtiel of the Flesh Eaters and Thane Of Blood-Fall inform you that I am here to do yours and the Emperors biding”.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

The nearby bunkers suddenly exploded in gouts of flame burning cultists cut down from bolters somewhere. Laeradis was too concentrated on trying to survive to realise where they fire was coming from he just hoped it was friendly and not just a squabble between cultists. He wielded his sword with two hands now his spent hell pistol lying in the trench next to him.

He hacked through cultists after cultist until suddenly gouts of flame started to sweep down the trench incinerating the cultists before they could work out what was going on Laeradis looked above the trench to see a group of steely yet beautiful women in black power armour firing into the trench with bolters and flamers. suddenly where there had been too many cultiss to count the last remnants lay mewling on the floor of the trench slowly dieing.

There was a thud behind Laeradis and as he turned to see what it was he saw Brethor slumped looking at a knife protruding from his side.
"I kept fighting sir." spluttered Brethor coughing up blood
"I know boy you did the Emperor proud." replied Laeradis as he could see the young kasrkin's life force fading 
"Tell my family that I died serving Cadia and the Empero...." Brethor tried to say before his eyes glazed over and he slumped into the eternal slumber of death.

Laeradis took the young cadians dog tags and slipped them into a pouch on his belt. He looked along the trench and could see a pair of women one in power armour and one is terminator armour next to a bunker where the grey knights he had spoken to earlier were emerging from. Laeradis stumbled towards them leaving Cylo to rest in the trench. 

"Can any of you tell me why i just lost three men of Cadia without proper support to start with?" barked Laeradis seeing the inquisitorial insignia on the women yet not caring wether they killed him or not......


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''Thanks for the compliment Sealtiel, but I prefer to be a Blood Sword.'' Sephial said when he started to move for the bridge.
''All Blood Sword units, form up behind me.'' He said in the vox. When they passed a mass of guardsman who quickly made way for them he said ''Cowards'' very silent. Sephial sighed when he saw the masses of bodys on the other side of the bridge.
''What a waste of time and blood, and ammo.'' Sephial said to his men, they all laughed a little.
''All units be ready for battle. And take some defensive positions.'' Sephial said before starting to walk towards where the Inquisitor in Terminator armour, the Inquisitress who rode a bike earlier and Sealtiel stood. He then kneeled in fron of them.
''I am Sephial 4:th comapny captain of the Blood Swords, and I am here to do the Emperors bidding.''


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Daniela looked at the bedraggled sergeant that had walked up to them. He was obviously in too much of a state to regard what people would consider decorum, not that she minded, she preferred people thinking out loud in her crew herself.
'Because you had advanced too far ahead of the main body of the guardsmen. They were cut off by a group of traitor astartes and had to fall back. Me and the sisters had planned to drop in where we found you and your men, but the Hydra batteries were making it too dangerous for the drop ship and the vendetta to get near, so we dropped on the bridge to cut off the enemy's reinforcements coming across it and kill the ones that were between us and the main line. You are lucky that my savant picked up your vox signal and relayed it to me, else you'd have gotten hit by friendly fire. Get the ones of your squad that are wounded but not dead to the valkyrie over there, my physician will take care of their wounds, sergeant'.
She gave a small smile, 'But thank you for causing so much ruckus among the enemy forces, it made clearing and crossing the bridge a whole lot easier, you are commended for you and your men's courage and dedication to the Emperor'.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

The 4th Platoon of the Sameter 9th Light Infantry were in a bad way. Almost half of them were dead and the cultists just kept coming. Their section of trench was littered with dead, of both sides.

"Colonel, we are going to be overrun! We must retreat!" shouted Lieutenant Gelano down the vox-caster. The Lieutenant listened to the reply then threw the vox-set aside in disgust. He then yelled to the men, "The Colonel has ordered us to stay but I'm not letting you boys die like this! We are getting out of here!"

Gelano looked quizzically at the men, they were staring over his shoulder and making no noise. He heard a cough behind him. Turning slowly he found himself looking down the barrel of a bolt pistol. "Forget that I'm here?" enquired Commissar Eion Saffren.

The bolt round blew Gelano's head apart and his body slumped to the muddy ground. "There is no retreat," said Saffren, "We shall defend this trench with our lives, no Chaos spawn shall take it while we yet live!"

"Incoming!" screamed one of the troopers. The others all quickly took up their positions ready to repel the next wave of Chaos cultists. Saffren took Gelano's position and checked the clip on his bolt pistol. He sighed, the clip was full but for one round. I wish that had not been necessary he thought. He was a good man.

"Make ready!" yelled one of the troopers before his head was blown off by a las shot The guardsmen fired at the charging cultists mowing them down. But soon they reached them and were into the trench. Saffren blew the first apart with a bolter shot, then decapatated one with his chainsword. The next cultist threw himself on top of the Commissar, knocking him to the ground. The cultist landed on Saffren's revving chainsword and screamed as he was gutted. Pushing the dead man off him Saffren leapt upright and charged the nearest cultist. The man countered his chainsword with a long dagger, which was sheared in half. Saffren stepped to the side and cut deep into the cultist's side, mashing his internal organs with his whirling chainblade.

Saffren shot down another before the flow of cultists ran out. Risking a glance over the top he saw the cultists running back, away from newly arrived Space Marine squads.

"That's some damn good timing," piped up Sergeant Fahe who had appeared beside him. "That it is, Sergeant, that it is," replied Saffren. "Make themen ready i think we are going forwards." The sergeant barked an affirmative and dropped back to the ground.

Saffren took the time given to brush down his uniform and replace his bolter clip. Then the orders came through the vox. They were to take the bridge.

The platoon hauled itself out of the trenches and double timed it to the bridge. They made it to the other side encountering no resistance. On reaching the other side Saffren turned and said "Sergeant Fahe, I'm taking a squad up ahead to see what's going on, you guard the bridge with the rest of the platoon. Squad Juven, with me."

The commissar lead the way forward, Squad Juven hard on his heels. The squad was still 10 men strong, having been the only squad to suffer no casualties in the trenches. The Sergeant, Talo Juven, was popular with the men and a great soldier. He was the closest thing Saffren had to a friend, as his Commissarial duties set him apart from the other men.

They approached the place where the two Inquistiors and Astartes stood. As they approached Saffren heard the enraged Kasrkin's outburst. One of the Inquisitors replied but he couldnt hear what was said. He walked over and introduced himself to them. "I am Commissar Eion Saffren of the Sameter 9th Light Infantry." he said "Who am I addressing?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> The immediate area on their side of the bridge pretty much secure, She picked up the vox signals from a group of guardsmen on the other side of the bridge. She quickly jumped onto her Bike and drove out of the back of the Vendetta, hitting the ground and spinning around as she voxed Dana and her squad of bikers.
> 'Dana, move up with me, we're moving up, Mira, drive up behind our wedge with the rhino. Maya, reverse position and cover our back while those slow poke Astartes finish cleaning up the last of the enemy between us. Toro, patch me into IG command.'
> There was a click as her vox channel patched into the command channels of the guardsmen, her inquisitorial code transmitting to indentify herself.
> 'Commander, this is inquisitor Garth, have your mortar teams fire on the following coordinates, 60.1 Dash Alpha through 60.2 Dash Beta to 61.1 Dash Alpha through 61.2 Dash Beta. Smoke bombs mainly. Astartes and inquisitorial forces are moving up the bridge to assault the command bunker. And see if you can do something about their anti-air support. Else the flyboys in the aquila's and vendettas will be complaining ground forces are having all the fun. Inquisitor Out.'
> ...


"Save the formalities for later. Right now we need to get organized and support those Grey Knights. I've never seen them rush so quickly into battle right away. I'll have to talk to them later about that. In the mean time we need to go and support them. Each one of them that we lose is a major lose to the Imperium. Give them full support." said Mireal as she turned her attention to face the space marines.


dark angel said:


> Sealtiel smiled at the Blood Sword and let go of his weapon saying “Looks like you could make a Flesh Eater after all Brother now I suggest you prepare your forces I shall move on the bridge in fifteen standard Terran minutes” he spun and jogged off to his hunkered down forces, many were talking amongst each other though none dared remove their Helms. The Death Company knelt in their usual group, Chaplain Castiel and his two esteemed Brothers moved to where they were and joined their Brothers, faces looked up at the death masked Chaplain and awaited him to lead them in prayer.
> 
> The Captain and Uriel joined the Command Squad behind a half destroyed bunker that had evidently been destroyed by a grenade being thrown into the firing slits due to the fact only the first half was broken away. Holes let small beams of light pierce through and illuminate the Command Squad as if they were standing under a disco ball. Ezekiel and Barachiel were sitting alone, backs against the wall they talked on a private signal, Sealtiel knew both Astartes had grown extremely close in the years they had served together and it was arguable they were the closest between anyone within the Company.
> 
> ...


"Please put your helmet back on. Right now were in the middle of a battlefield and taking your helmet exposes your self. Not everyone has the same experience as me and may react differently to you. Also Nurgle plagues have been rumored to be on the battlefield. The last thing we need is space marines being infected. Now go and support those Grey Knights. I'll speak to them about their actions after this mission. I on the other hand have to organize the Imperial forces here." said Mireal as more space marines approach her.


Prothor Ironfist said:


> The nearby bunkers suddenly exploded in gouts of flame burning cultists cut down from bolters somewhere. Laeradis was too concentrated on trying to survive to realise where they fire was coming from he just hoped it was friendly and not just a squabble between cultists. He wielded his sword with two hands now his spent hell pistol lying in the trench next to him.
> 
> He hacked through cultists after cultist until suddenly gouts of flame started to sweep down the trench incinerating the cultists before they could work out what was going on Laeradis looked above the trench to see a group of steely yet beautiful women in black power armour firing into the trench with bolters and flamers. suddenly where there had been too many cultiss to count the last remnants lay mewling on the floor of the trench slowly dieing.
> 
> ...


"You lost your troops cause your command was not ready to deal with all the new reinforcements. Right now we are disorganized. Yet let me tell you this the worse is still yet to come. Loses will be heavy. Can you accept that? Yet be proud, the battle here is won. Your fellow soldiers will be avenged. Use your hatred and use it to destory chaos. I assume you still have a squad to lead." said Mireal.


Flerden said:


> ''Thanks for the compliment Sealtiel, but I prefer to be a Blood Sword.'' Sephial said when he started to move for the bridge.
> ''All Blood Sword units, form up behind me.'' He said in the vox. When they passed a mass of guardsman who quickly made way for them he said ''Cowards'' very silent. Sephial sighed when he saw the masses of bodys on the other side of the bridge.
> ''What a waste of time and blood, and ammo.'' Sephial said to his men, they all laughed a little.
> ''All units be ready for battle. And take some defensive positions.'' Sephial said before starting to walk towards where the Inquisitor in Terminator armour, the Inquisitress who rode a bike earlier and Sealtiel stood. He then kneeled in fron of them.
> ''I am Sephial 4:th comapny captain of the Blood Swords, and I am here to do the Emperors bidding.''


"I want you to support the guardsmen to the north. Armoured support should be on the way soon since we've taken the bridge. Try to take out the enemy anti tank weapons. Once that is done meet up with us in Guard Head Quarters. We need to get organized." said Mireal as she soon moved towards the Grey Knights.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

(OOC) Lieutenant not sergeant :victory:

(IC)

"Commended? Commended? We were told assualt the trench had your forces done their job right lady inquisitor there wouldn't only be two of us left and a two young mens lives wouldn't have been lost!. replied Laeradis with venom in his voice. "Unless your physician can bring people back from the dead he can keep his services I have to report command and bury eight of my men." with that said Laeradis didn't wait for a reply he stormed back to Cylo picked up Brethor's body and began to head back to the Imperial trenches with Cylo following with Waylen's body.

Commended wouldn't bring back his troops and now he had to find a new squad but first he would pay his respects to his dead comrades and his friend Paraxes.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

'Pavlov, no more sleeping in the valkyrie, there's some guardsmen here that need help, clean out their trench, we've cut their reinforcements.'

Awakening, Pavlov stood up in the valkyrie clutching "Ryoku", his katana. Looking outside he could see the finishing remnants of a battle. "Get me to those trenches." He pointed to a series of trenches riddled with bodies. There was some resistance still left.

The Valkyire hovered above the trench and the pilot turned to Pavlov. "We can't stick around here long."
Staring at the ground 20 metres below him, Pavlov held onto his sword. "Whatever" Spotting a small squad of 7 Cultists firing at the Guardsmen, he leaped into the air and keeping his balance, smashed into their squad, crushing the head of a cultist. Before he reached the ground, Pavlov drew his blade, slicing apart another cultist's head. As he landed, he squated into a low position and twisting his body around, sliced a cultist in from groin to shoulder. Using the momentum of his blade, he dropped it through a cultist who was beggining to relise what was going on and still using its growing momentum slashed upward through another, before pulling the blade back and thrusting it into the squad's leader. Pulling the bloody blade out, Pavlov sliced through the last cultist's lasgun, cutting it in half.

This all occured within seconds.

Yelping, the unarmed cultist backed against the wall, aghast at what his squad had transformed into in seconds. Pavlov watched the cultist squirming against the trench wall, begging for mercy. 

"Ive got this new thing I want to try out.." he spoke to the begging cultist. "...but fortunately for you, your unarmed." Wiping the "Ryoku" with a dead cultist's uniform, he slid it back into its scabbard and drapped it across his shoulder. 
The Cultist fell onto his knees. "..ppleasse..mmercy..mmercy.."

Without turning to the cultist, Pavlov strode over to where he thought the Inquisitor was. "Whatever"

Walking past several dead Guardsmen in carpace armour, marked Cadian, Pavlov spotted the Inquisitor Garth beside another female, some Astartes and more Guardsmen, including a Commissar. Heating up beside them was an Officer of Cadia. Dropping his Katana beside a freshly dead Guardsmen, Pavlov sat down with his back to the trench wall next to it. 

"Don't bother the Hunters." Pavlov adressed the Guard Officer, "They did what they could." Then leaning the Scabbard against his shoulder, he closed his eyes for a nap.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William was appalled at what they had found in the depths of the bunker, in the final room had been a sacrificial alter to Slaanesh, bodies writhing in ecstasy and agony all around it. He and his men had dispatched the cultists only to find that a few were changing into daemonnettes, the following battle had been quick and furious but they had come out on top, it would take more then two daemonettes to stop them. 

Even though the cultists and daemons were gone he could still feel a warp presence looming in the bunker, it had to be destroyed, but not by conventional means. William opened up a vox link to those outside, *"This is Captain Tolle of the Grey Knights, do not enter this bunker, I repeat do not enter this bunker."* They would have to begin the cleansing process immediately if they wanted to have any chance of getting rid of this thing. He had Galahad lead the others up top to stop anyone from coming inside while he, James and Justin began the preparations. 

---------------------------

Fifteen minutes after the Grey Knights had arrived up top William, James and Justin appeared at the entrance to the bunker and walked out. Before they had come out a bright light could be seen coming out of the bunker, a loud scream was heard then all was silent. William was sweating profusely from the effort of combating and banishing that daemonic entity as were his two brothers, he nodded at the Lord Inquisitor in front of him, *"It has been cleansed, I suggest that it is blown apart immediately."*


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde righted herself in the air as she turned about, scanning the skies for any more heretics, her gaze fell upon the valkyrie she had leaped out of.
It was heading towards a small gathering of imperial forces on the ground, several space marine sized figures could be seen with numerous humans about the area, Imperial Guard. She continued gliding through the air for some time, maintaining a vigil to provide aerial support or quick reinforcement if need be, though Dorian probably would not approve. Dorian had insisted she practice with her wings constantly, it paid off in the end and proved to be an incredible tactical advantage, though Rosalinde was still a little unhappy, the wings didn't symbolise to her what they did to everyone else.

In a way she was a little happy to possess wings, the Emperor had given her freedom of the skies and an angelic visage not even the Seraphim could match. But did she really deserve it? That's what held her back all the time, all her failures came to her mind, missing heretical taint here and there, failing a mission or two, and then dying in the end whilst defending something incredibly important.
In comparison the fail rate was quite acceptable, she'd been on more missions than five sisters put together, and had almost died that many times too.

Rosalinde heard traffic on the vox, a pair of Inquisitors were taking command, so perhaps she should report to them also? Her position in the sky would be a considerable advantage but it appeared that all resistance had been neutralised, so she turned into a dive, twirling about lazily through the air as she plummeted for the pair of commanding figures amongst the imperial forces.
She pulled up at the last second and her landing was incredibly smooth, as Dorian had made her perfect different styles of landing simply for the effect it would have. He was crafting Rosalinde into a very refined tool, the Inquisitors rarely had such an opportunity to directly control a Saint.

And so she walked a few steps forward to the Inquistors and saluted formally, wings folded back out of the way, very militaristic like her old self was.
"Rosalinde requesting orders," Rosalinde said like she had said so much before her ascension to every superior she ever met, like the efficient soldier she was.
Dorian probably wouldn't approve of her walking on a battlefield either like some common soldier, but the squad of sisters and Dorian hadn't arrived at their position yet.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"Indeed, Brother Captain. Allow me to destory this bunker with the Emperor flames." said Mireal as she began to channel her psychic powers. White flames appeared and began to consume what was left of the bunker. "You guys aren't the only ones taught how to specifically fight daemons and daemonic corruption." said Mireal as she look at the brother captain. Then something very strange happened. A Living saint appeared before her and requested orders. She was shock by what she saw and it was rare that anything shock her at all. She made the sign of the Aquilla and bowed down before the saint. "Saint Rosalinde, it is a honor to be in your presence. The area has just been recaptured. Imperial forces are now getting armored support. We should head back towards the Guards Headquarters and create a chain of command so we can be better organized to fight the enemy." said Mireal as she saw a cultist who she had assume was dead trying to get back up. She took out her bolt pistol and shot it. Killing it right away. Yet then other cultist and guardsmen began to get back up. "It's a plauge of Nurgle. Burn the Corpse and all guardsmen evacuate the area. I don't want their to be any friendly fire. Shot the cultist on site. Kill any guardsmen who doesn't run away." said Mireal as she continued to shot down the nurgle zombies. "Aim for their heads." yelled Mireal as she continued to open fire.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

OOC; Damn you for adding story while I post! lol.

Arriving out of the swirling eddies of the warp the Gladius Frigate Dropped high anchor over the Ickvus 5. The navigators where exceptionally sharp aboard this vessel, as a Crusade scout and vanguard vessel she must be able to surprise the enemy and escape within seconds, this also allowed for some fantastic entrances.

Brother Cristoph approached the front of the command deck, the crew pits where fully manned, the brothers numbered amongst the infantry of his command stood towards the rear of the bridge in full battle regalia, 10 astartes, just crusaders, but strong and brave, and 9 Neophytes, all future astartes, and worth 1,000 times 1,000 their weight in Imperial Guard. 'vox trafic from the ground M'lord' looking down at his readout, the text of the traffic came in showing the situation on ground as clear for now, but could go badly very soon 'ready the gunship, we arrive in style.'

Looking at the serf in charge of the ship in his absence Cristoph gives a command, 'notify the other vessels in anchor, the Black Templars have arrived, the Great Crusade will continue on Ickvus 5 to reclaim her for that of Humanity and our Immortal Father the Emperor, tell them if the need is dire, and the want is clear, we shall send a fleet of ships and a force of Astartes so that the heretic will buckle at the knees and beg for a mercifully swift death, as that that we will deliver to them in the name of the Emperor of man kind.' Looking up at the Sword Brethren in fear the serf looks at his aid, the aid nods quickly, looking back the serf nods, 'it will be done lord, as you say.' snapping his fingers the comms pit runs in frantic movement to send the message on all Imperial frequencies and some that will surly be watched by the enemy of man, those traitorous fiends the renegade and chaos marines, the battle brothers of old who turned on their father and wrought nothing but wanton death and destruction to their very own race.

Turning to his Squad of men, 'assemble in the launch bay, we will drop in the wind of vengeance, may her guns hold true and armour never falter, for the love of our father the Emperor.' resounding as one the crusader squad responded, 'For the love of our Father the Emperor!' donning his helmet, Christoph follows his men towards the launch bay, his imposing self even dwarfing an Astartes in Tactical Dreadnought Armour, he has been told by many he looks to be a descendant in the line of Dorn and Sigismund themselves. after taking his place in the Thunder Hawk Gunship and the launch Cristoph Begins the Ritual and Responses;

Without the Dark, there can be no Light,
_We have purpose_
Without the Lie, there can be no Truth,
_We have purpose_
Without the War, there can be no Victory,
_We have purpose_
Without the Death, there can be no sacrifice,
_We have purpose_
Without the Hope there can be no Future,
_We have purpose_
Without the Loyalty there can be no one chapter,
_We have purpose_
Without the Emperor, there is nothing,...
_And we would have no purpose _

The Thunder Hawk was flying low over the battle field Circle once, twice, three times, honoring Humanity, Holy Terra, and then the Emperor. looking forward to the Pilots Cristoph locks his helmet into place and calls out on the vox, 'Set us down, we have shown our respects and now we will commence our duty, for the Emperor and man!'

The thunder hawk moves into a small cleared space previous held by some wrecked anti-air vehicles, the Guardsmen that did hold that space move quickly as the gun-ship lands, just prior to touch down the ramps drop fast and the astartes jump down forming defensive perimeters as their chapter's Commander in the field disembarks, Cristoph approaches the small group of mixed people, over the din and hubbub Cristoph increases the output of his external speakers to max and broadcasts on all localized Imperial vox-frequencies, 'I brother and Sword Brethren of Marshal Calin am here to Represent the Black Templars, and offer aid to our allies, and battle to our enemies. Who must I speak to bring our worthy gifts as ordained by our Blessed Father the Holy Emperor on his Immortal Throne?'

As the Crusader squad approaches the mass of congregated Imperial Officers and representatives the group begins firing on the re-awakening bodies of well dead souls, 'To your guns and blades my brothers!' Cristoph yells in relish, he will surly worship the Holy Father today, 'we shall cleanse these abominations! Flamers to the right flank Bolters open and then for the blades!' at this Cristoph peals off with his Bolter firing several shots into the enemy, dropping his gun on it's sling, Cristoph draws his pistol and Sword, Igniting the Gem of a Weapon, the blade materializes, creating a monomolecular edge, strong enough to clean cut the strongest of armour, Cristoph charges the Zombie threat yelling as he went, 'for the Emperor!' His squad follows suit yelling back, 'for the Emperor!'


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde visibly shrunk a little with a slight anxiety upon her face as she looked upon the bowing Inquisitor, a little uncomfortable being referred to as Saint but Dorian was arriving with the sisters so she kept silent.
Dorian wasn't so much a commander as a trainer to Rosalinde, he rarely if ever issued orders, mostly focusing on keeping Rosalinde in line and teaching her to be a more effective weapon of war.

She jumped a little when the Inquisitor suddenly sent a bolt flying into the head of a nearby, previously dead, cultist, she whirled about and gazed upon the vast amounts of corpses.
A nurgle plague, one of the few things that annoyed Rosalinde the most.
These soldiers had died for the Emperor, silent heroes of the Imperium and now this curse of the warp was infecting their unwilling, unliving hosts, defiling their corpses to be animated as puppets by chaos.
Any one of those guardsmen could have been just like _him_, she felt the edges of the dogtags tucked inside her armour very clearly as she thought about the noble guardsmen.

"How... _dare_ they!?" Rosalinde said, shaking as her anger boiled up with amazing speed, her previous demeanour gone like the wind, her hand shot to the hilt of her vast sword and tore it from its sheath.
The air roared as the blade left its casing and ignited, flames poured off the weapon echoing the anger within its wielder.
Forcing heretical taint into the bodies of the fallen, Rosalinde was unsure of what to be the most infuriated by, disturbing the rest of a fallen warrior, forcing heretical pathogens into its body, forcibly turning it away from the Emperor's light.

She gripped the vast fiery sword in both hands and swung it in great cleaving strikes, sending out a stream of flame with each swing, leaving burning gashes wherever the sword went.
The weapon incinerated a path through the reanimated cultists and guardsmen with remarkable ease, their bodies falling in half like parchment ignited at the edges.
"Who did this...?" Rosalinde demanded angrily as she sliced another cultist in two.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Daniela was awestruck at the arrival of the living saint, a living embodyment of the emperor's will, she was about to follow suit in the inquisitor lady's aquila when the zombies began to rise and attack.
The battle at hand phased her back in and she voxed to her squads as she drew forth her sword, her needle pistol would be useless against these monsters she surmised, as they were clearly quite dead, and thus not affected by it's neuro-toxins.
'Mira, fire command, incinerate the trenches, then link up with Maya and clean the bridge, Dana, turbabout and cover Maya's position at the bridgehead.'
The rhino opened up and the squad of sisters disembared, Sabbatine and her heavy flamer was already sending gouts of flame across the trenches, slowly they advanced towards the bridgehead again where the second squad was releasing a hail of bolterfire across it. The rhino moved up to screen one flank, as Dana and the sisters on the bikes drove back to the bridgehead, blasting everything they encountered on the other flank.
'Pavlov, you didn't miss the party afterall with your napping, help me clean out the zombies here.'
As she voxed, several zombies had started to shamble from inside the bunker, large gaping holes and missing arms and legs showing clearly that they had been shot by bolterfire. Making several figures of 8, she slashed into them, the folded adamantium blade cutting cleanly through flesh and bone, the bodies piling up around her, scoot her familiar was buzzing around overhead, chittering and occasionally firing his laspistol at oncoming zombies, alerting her to attacks in her sides and shooting any she might miss.
Behind her, the valkyrie had landed, and Tinka exited, kneeling as her leg had been injured in her graze from the autocannon, along with Michael, and began firing into the mass of advancing bodies with bolter and shotgun.
At the ramp, deirdre was holding a hellgun, taking pot shots too when she could. Toro was beside her, using his lasblaster.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

There was a throaty gurgling sound that Laeradis could hear to his left, he turned round wondering what it was and saw the body of Waylen move in Cylo's arms.
"Cylo look out!" he yelled before Cylo realised what was going on the reanimated corpse of Waylen bit into his throat. Laeradis threw down Brethor's body and drew his las pistol, he shot the reanimated kasrkin between the eyes and watched as his one time squad member died for the second time. As he watched Cylo writhing on the ground the blood from his wound stained black with poisons he heard another gurgling sound behind him. As he turned the corpse of Brethor rose up and charged at him. He swept his power sword from it's scabbard and sliced through the legs of the corpse, though this did not stop it it's lust to feed too great that it just tried to close the ground between them by trying to pull itself closer. Laeradis stabbed his blade down through the zombies head and and tugged the weapon back out of the concrete road below.

Laeradis ran to Cylo and just by glancing at the man could realise that he wouldn't survive the infectious bite he had recieved.
"Don't let me become one of them Laeradis." Cylo tried to wheeze
"I won't friend may the emperor guide your soul." Laeradis replied as he rose before rasing his sword above his head and decapitating the body of Cylo. 

He looked aound himself only to see more bodies around him raising off the ground some were cultists some were guard there was a fallen battle sister amongst the throngs of dead. Laeradis retreated back towards the inquisitors and astartes there was surely more saftery in numbers.
"Does anyone have a plan for dealing with the undead?" Laeradis said to the inquisitor in terminator armour........


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Captain stood to his full height, Chaplain Castiel and Company Champion Uriel doing to same as their noble and beloved leader. Sealtiel bowed to the Inquisitors and turned on his heel, they moved towards the Combat Squads, Death Company and Command Squad standing in a defensive circle with the Devastators of Sergeant Raguel facing the bridge while the Tactical Marines of Samael and Israfel facing the flanks, the Death Company forming the rear. 

The Squads parted to let the Astartes within where the Command Squad were down on their haunches, discussing the Blood Swords and the situation of the planet, trying to find a reason why the Imperium had not just bombarded it to ash yet. The only viable way to win back the world in the opinion of the Flesh Eaters was to crush it with might not get bogged down like the Imperial Guardsmen already had, if Sealtiel was in command here he would have deployed all two hundred and fifty of his Space Marines and hit the Chaos Forces where it mattered such as armouries and head quarters. 

Then a Bolt sounding rang out. Heads spun towards the rest of the group, Squad Samael had risen their Bolters and were now crouching down with their Bolters pulled into their armoured shoulders. Sergeant Samael looked back at Sealtiel almost to ask can he fire, the Captain shook his head when the Heavy Bolters and Flamers of Squad Raguel began to fire, the Captain spun and found the armoured giants gunning down hordes of shambling, broken creatures. 

The Astartes stood, placing a hand on the broad Raquel he whispered into the side of his helm “Don’t waste precious ammunition on these creatures Brother, Chainswords and Bolt Pistols only” the Sergeant tilted his head and nodded, placing his Bolter upon its clip at his side and passed the message along his four Astartes. The Captain roared over the Vox “Chainswords and Bolters only Brother! Do not use any of your Bolters!” and drew his shimmering blade. 

Blade in hand the Captain his thirty or so Astartes forwards in a red line, their Chainswords and Bolters drawn. The first ten Nurgle possessed bastards exploded. Bolt Pistols spat, forming hot stars at the end of their barrels the Astartes slammed into the force of enemy that numbered nearly twice them. Sealtiel’s sword flashed and cut three of the Zombies down, their heads split at the mouth, black liquid squirted into the Captains eye lenses and he stumbled backwards, wiping to gooey liquid away. 

Chaplain Castiel and his Death Company were wading through the sea of dead, he lifted one up but its throat and with a roar threw it over the side of the bridge into they charging water below. The Death Company were unstoppable, nothing halted their steps as they pulled apart the enemies limb from limb, Chainswords chewing through flesh and bone with ease. Ezekiel was using the tip of the standard to smash aside the enemy and it was working. With every swing a head would snap backwards half destroyed by the sheer force of the Astartes.

Within six minutes the Astartes had made their way across to the other side, with only one Astartes suffering a injury which was a broken finger he had sustained when he fell to the ground after being covered with Astartes, Sealtiel turned around and saw the rest of the Imperials still on the other side of the bridge, raising his hand he said grimly “Switch to Bolters! End these Warp spawned whores!” and felt a pang of pride as the first line of Zombies moving towards him fell backwards, bodies tearing into a thousand peices under the force of the Bolters.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

There were simply to many of them. So many soldiers had died on the battlefield. It seemed that each one that they killed another 4 took it's place. Then Mireal saw the Hydra. She ran towards it, slicing a zombie down with her power sword and hitting another one out of her way with her storm shield. With that she entered the Hydra and began to drive over the zombies. After killing several zombies she yelled for someone to enter and to take control of the weapons.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

(OOC sorry for posting so late didn't realise that you started the action thread)

Fraycon quietly moved out of cover and then slipped back into cover. The only sound was his feet softly hitting the ground. Fraycon had to make it to the factory, he had some explosives straped to his belt. He was going to get into the factory plant the bomb and run. His 3 team mates were in positions. Kel was Fraycons close range expert she had her shotgun out and was silently jumping boulders in the ruined town. Lin was the sniper he stayed back and took out the guards. Then there was Jon. Jon was the most interesting in the group. Jon could do any task that Fraycon told him too. Right now Jon had to follow Kel.

Fraycon was not the sargent but he was the most qualified. His squad was the best of the best but this mission was almost impossible...


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

The speed and magnitude of a Plague of Nurgle did itself justice, everywhere Rosalinde looked, the sea of corpses around them were rising once more, insurmountable odds regardless of how easy they may be to kill.
It was almost a shame to use the vast fiery blade on such pitiful creatures, but Rosalinde would have it no other way, the plague had to be incinerated from existence to truly stop it.
She was heavily engaged with a dozen of the undead, systematically cleaving through two or three at a time yet it didn't seem fast enough at all, she'd need to kill hundreds a swing to keep up.

"Rosalinde," a stern, familiar voice of the Confessor not three feet behind her, standing proudly with an inferno pistol, incinerating anything that got close.
Though he said nothing more than her name to catch her attention, Rosalinde knew exactly what Dorian meant, he'd drummed the lessons into her time and time again until she had memorised them not by choice, he only had to remind her to use it every now and then.
He wanted her to do more, utilise her full potential that she often held back on because of her feelings of unworthiness, she was performing like a common battle sister right now and they both knew it.

She looked back at the Confessor with a slightly reluctant expression, her thoughts were mostly consumed by hate, well practiced from her time as a Celestian, so she was not all that off balance.
Her vast angellic wings stretched out rapidly, snapping the wind around them, before they easily picked her from the ground. She brought her blade before her in both hands, tip pointing down as she fell back down in a strange coup de grace aimed at the ground beneath her, the flames on the blade roared as they built up, unleashing upon contact with the ground.

Cleansing fire went everywhere, launching out like an inferno in a radius around Rosalinde before gathering up and rolling out ahead like some incredible flamer, igniting everything in its path.
Inquisitor Mirael appeared to be making way with a Hydra, Rosalinde knew this battle would be pointless in the end however much she wished to cleanse everything herself, the highest priority would be getting everyone out so the place could be purged from orbit.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Saffren blinked in surprise as a Living Saint landed near him. Before he could do anything however, one of the Inquisitors opened fire, blowing apart a corpse. The dead were getting back up. One of the soldiers screamed as he was ripped apart by a reanimated cultist. The others opened fire on the dead men. Trooper Gino opened up with his flamer, incinerating several of the dead. Juven was firing with his laspistol and shouting orders to his men. Saffren pulled out his bolt pistol and chainsword. He fired into the bodies, the explosive bolter rounds blowing of the zombies apart. Any that came too close he hacked apart with his chainsword. They rekilled dozens in a minute but still the dead kept coming.

Another zombie was blown apart by Saffren and he was about to fire again when a Hydra ran them over. The Inquisitor driving it was shouting something about weapons. Saffren ran to the Hydra and jumped in. "Marm" he said saluting her before taking control of the weaponry systems. He opened fire.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Nurgle Blighted had come from behind. Sergeant Samael had been pulled down by the sheer number of them, lying upon his back he let out a single blast from his Plasma Pistol that completely annihilated his attackers. Sealtiel hefted his close friend by his Pauldron and shouted over the roar of weapons fire “Redirect your Squad! Cover our rears!” the Sergeant nodded his helmed head and barked orders over the Vox, suddenly his four Astartes snapped around and opened fire, Nurgle Touched were thrown backwards as their dead bodies exploded outwards, the tide had started to press against them forcing the fighting into hand to hand combat.

Sealtiel smashed the skull of a one armed Zombie with the tip of his sword, the lifeless creature fell in a crumpled pile as Castiel bellowed “Death Company! Forwards!” and began to charge onto the bridge, Crozius Arcanum flashing as it smashed bodies aside. His Death Company followed. Roaring they cut down Zombies with their Chainswords and fired Bolt Pistols point blank into the enemy. Then three metres away they suddenly stopped, the tide becoming overwhelming. 

The Space Marines continued fighting. Not once did they stop against the oncoming horde. Some of the Death Company had holstered weapons and were now punching at the enemy, bones snapped under the powerful force of Ceramite covered fists hitting them. Sealtiel smiled and clicked the Vox on a private frequency to Castiel “Brother it is time you pull back, you are getting surrounded” his Brother suddenly spun around, weapon shredding bodies and moved back to his Squad with his Death Company following close behind him.

The Zombies were slowly diminishing, though Sealtiel estimated nearly 60% of their ammunition would be wasted on the creatures before they finally stayed down. Lucky for them Jeremiah was overlooking the transport of vehicles and supplies including a pair of Predator Battle Tanks and a Whirlwind Artillery Vehicle. Eventually Sealtiel would deploy the entire Second, the rest of the Company were now probably performing their sacrificial rituals though the Captain could not be sure he knew that by the time they were making planetfall each and everyone of them would be ready for battle. 

Then the Zombies died. A Hydra Flak Tank, usually used for AA purposes rolled onto the bridge, its four barrels moving back and forth and spitting deadly fire into the enemy dead. Bodies flew in all directions and Sealtiel spat “Down! Everyone down!” and jumped onto his front, his forces doing the exact same as fire moved overheard them like giant fire flies, the Captain looked back at the rest of the group and stared at the Grey Knights with angst.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

As ordered the black clad marines took the right flank of the bridge, the initial salvos of bolter fire rang out true, after the first several ranks of nurgle tainted zombies where down the squad as one dropped their bolter on their slings and pulled their close combat weapons, bolt pistols roared to life, the snap of a power weapon and a power fist rang out distinctly as their electric arc fields engaged. Cristoph himself pulled his bolt pistol, it wasn't anything special just a momento he has kept since he was a Neophyte under Brother Galin, but his Power Sword was something special, the blade when not activated was non existent, but when the power stud was depressed the blade materialized out of the thin air creating such a luminous color it was almost entrancing.

Worship, this was the finest worship, battling the enemy of the emperor and cutting them down with strength of faith, mind, and body. The black Templars where wading through the dead on their side of the bridge, heavy flamer and flamer roaring, chain swords buzzing and chopping, the sounds of the nurgle-cursed where disturbing, the small guttural moans and whispers where to loud to be natural, their silence in death was horrid. with their death thou the Emperor was being avenged. the worship was sweet, and perfect.

pushing ahead, the Crusaders, the only true crusaders left, push forward, the others where being left behind, the battle prowess of Dorns sons are showing through, leave the long range support to the Guardsmen, the infiltration to the sisters, the rest of the brother chapters are good and well at what they do, but leave this to the templars, worship in the blood of the enemy of man.

As his small squad was nearly across the bridge the stolen Hydra opened up and moved forward over the bridge blasting the Nurgle-taint back to the warp, seeing this Christoph opens the comms to his squad 'fall back and cover the hydra, keep all nurgle off of it, we will clear the bridgehead Emperor willing.' The squad all clicked their comms twice to signal they acknowledged the command, the hydra in seconds was then circled by the mighty warriors, only a few Zombies where left and trying to get to the Hydra, or more likely the men around it, whichever it was the still died a death only fit for the cursed and damned of the warp.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde's fiery blade's tip hit the dirt as she looked at the countless scores of undead before her, rather unimpressed that there were more heretics than she could care to count in such a small area.
It was like she needed a bigger flamer, perhaps an Immolator, there was so many of the damned things she was getting tired of hefting her sword around, no matter how satifying it may be.
Of course she was partly purposely forgetting something.

"Rosalinde! For the Emperor's sake!" Dorian said, quite frustrated with her, for he knew she should be doing more.
Rosalinde clenched her fist in irritation, but nodded obediently, stretching out her wings and lifting her high into the sky.

"Whoever's manning the Hydra's weapons, I'm clearing the path so don't fire on me," Rosalinde said into the vox as she flew above the Hydra, gaining altitude for a moment before flipping into a swoop.
"Follow my light."

The saint picked up speed and glided a foot or two above the heads of the dead army, her sword aiming down in both hands positively streaming out flame like some kind of mini-airstrike, completely torching a narrow path with incredible heat.
There was little other than burning corpses and ash left in her wake as she shot along the ranks of the undead, pulling up after awhile and getting out of range of anything that might have figured out how to use a gun.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Leaning against the wall, the Master Swordsmen could sense an increasing commotion spreading around him and standing up, saw that the bodies of fallen cultists and guardsmen were re-animating themselves. Nurgle Plague, he thought.

But that wasn't interesting enough to motivate Pavlov into doing anything about it. 
"...help me clean out the zombies here." Garth keeps waking me up, Pavlov scrathed his head.

Suddenly, Pavlov noticed something that did interest him. A Living Saint. Of all the things he had witnessed in the galaxy, he had never seen a Living Saint, and now there stood one beside him. The living dead also stood beside him.

As soon as the blade left its sheath, he stuck it back in and several un-dead bodies fell around him, their decapitated heads following close behind.

The saint was burning zombies left and right, 'well ofcourse' he thought 'she was a saint, one of those loyal to the Emperor.' Spreading her wings, the saint lifted up from the ground and began gliding away, burning those below her. This was getting interesting.

Leaping up out of the trench, Pavlov ran after her, keeping up steadily behind and decapitating zombies whenever they got in his way. Clutching a burning sword, the saint scorched ranks of undead. "Her sword... this keeps getting interesting." 

Pulling up, she appeared to avoid anything which could fire at her. A bolter round flew into Pavlov's direction, straight for his head. He slashed the shell in half. The shell exploded, sending bits of shrapnel flying. 
Focusing, he began spinning "Ryoku" around himself and the tiny bits of shrapnel were shredded and deflected. 

Standing, he watched the Saint hovering in the sky. He knew he should probobly get back to Garth...except he didn't know where he was, or how to get to her.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Sephial watched in horror as the undead started to attack the imperials, he then sterted to shoot att them with his bolt pistol.
''All units, destroy this filth!'' He yelled in the vox. All Blood Swords started to shoot and hack att the undead. He heard when Sealitel yelled for every one to duck and quickly hugged the earth. He then quickly rose again and signaled his assault marines to join him.
''We take the fight forward!'' He yelled to them and started to charge, his Power sword easly cleawing undeads with every swing.
''Sealtiel, you are falling behind.'' He said jokingly on the vox to Sealtiel.
He saw a group of Black Templars guarding a hydra.
''I thought Black Templars liked to fight, not baby sitting.'' He said to his squad that laughed in return.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sealtiel stood and wiped away the dirt from him, clicking his Vox he bellowed “Jeremiah I need you to get any Thunderhawks available for immediate evacuation!” there was a few tense moments before the reply was thrown back at him loudly “Lord Sealtiel I have tasked three to your aid I shall hope that is significant” the Flesh Eater nodded and turned towards the embattled others pointing his finger heads turned to see three blood red Thunderhawks, their noses each painted with a snarling mouth rise up over a building, weapons ripping apart hordes of zombies.

The Captain smiled as the first hovered a metre above the ground, hatches open the others did the same. He jumped in and turned his head back at the Imperials and grinned as he roared “If you want to live you move! Double time!” and suddenly found his Bolt Pistol in hand, barking away as the Flesh Eaters occupied the first leaving the others vacant for the rest of the Imperial Servants present to escape in. The Thunderhawk continued to fire in all directions, sending vibrations along its length he stared at the hundreds of dead moving towards him with grim eyes.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Realizing what was about to befall the beleaguered Imperials at this bridgehead Cristoph called into his vox for the landed gunship behind him, looking at the sargaent and the Inquisitor in the Hydra, 'if you want to survive, come with me' the gun ship came down to a hover perpendicular to the side of the bridge, 'fall back into the transport, we will hold there as long as we can.'

Cristoph and his squad board the waiting craft setting up to defend any that chose to board and evacuate along side, calling over his vox on all open frequencies, 'the bridge is lost, fall back over the bridge to a safe distance, a strike will be inbound.'

at that Cristoph gives the order to the orbiting frigate to lock onto the bridge and stand by for his order and his order alone.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(OOC: I really dont know whats going on but I have made a post and a long one assuming that we are in a trench. Also DA sorry for contacting you but i thought i would have some fun)

They had arrived in the middle of a hard relentless assault, they had dropped from the valkyrie plummeting through the darkened sky. They had tugged upon their shutes as one and white clouds blossomed through their nights and the involuntary tears in their eyes where whipped away by the wind. Yet Phillip felt like crying as he joined the front line his squads flaming red carapace standing out within the sea of khaki, combat gear and various hues of camouflage that lined the trenches. He looked out over the bridge to see the dead rising up to form wave after wave of shuffling bodies pressing towards them. The stumbled and limped held up by a dark pupeteer into a rag tag mass pressing inwards upon them , grasping and groping their way blindly with blood flecked hands.

They neared, smashed by the lasgun bullets and though putrid chunks of flesh erupted yet as other squads fired, screamed and hollored Squad Infernum waited flamers in hand ready to step forward to meet their fate. They stood shoulder to shoulder a silent wall of flame against the sea of bloodied flesh. Head shots caused the mass to thin an infinitesimal amount yet it thinned all the same.  

The squad barely seemed to move except for tiny sidewise glances and frowns at the man that stood in the centre his cropped blond hair clashing horribly with the armour built to extenuate his toned frame. Philip looked out and waited for the words to flow... whilst other men ranted and screamed in fear at the horrific tide of nightmares that advanced upon them... Phillip merely observed with impassive distaste.
50 yards brought a slight twitch of his left hand as he nudged his flamer into a more comfortable position.
40 yards forced him to spit in the dirt whilst other sergeants caused hails of inaccurate and undisciplined fire to explode in fleshy masses as they were blasted off the corpses.
30 yards caused Phillip to unholster his laspistol as the rotting remains of a guardsman caused a squad of guardsman, barely over 18 to empty panicked rounds into his torso tearing it to shreds yet failing to halt the monstrosity. The laspistol rose on a straight arm as Phillip aimed down the barrel. The trigger slid easily under his finger and a bolt of light caused the creatures head to explode and it sunk to the floor.

Holstering his laspistol Phillip spat into the dirt and his voice powerfully above the noise as their was a surge of adrenalin at the kill. The words were crude yet the very sound was meloidc, inspiring and it carried along the line

"Comrades, we stand upon the brink of oblivion yet it is us and us alone that have the strength to pull ourselves back from the breach. For though they are many they are spineless, without thought or need, unskilled and clumsy and killable."

His voice hinted at hope like a burst of sunlight cresting a rise and around him guardsman stood straight rifles aimed at the ramshackle wave that approached them. 

"We will survive the night, Ickvus 5 will survive because we defend it, men, astartes, ratlings stand together to protect her stand together and defend her beauty in the name of the emperor. The flames of the emperor can never die. Now comrades, brothers, friends, aim for the head and let us send these warp spawned filth back to the abyss. FOR THE EMPEROR!"

Their was a fusilade of concentrated fire and the front line of zombies seemed to topple as heads were blown apart and they slumped only to be crushed by a second greater mass of zombies that pressed forward over them. A second fusilade and they dropped an inch into the 20 yards of muddy ground dividing them from the lines of the guard.

The 20 yards were defended inch by inch, foot by foot for as the reanimated corpses shuffled forth they met the fusillade a little further forward than before. Phillip marched forward and back along the trench clasping the shoulders of men touched by his speech, swinging like a pendulum holloring pleas, encouragement and congratulations and where he stood the line seemed to recede slightly as guardsman redoubled their efforts, aiming more carefully, reloading more quickly or simply having his quick yet deadly pistol shots added to their midst. 

Yet the inches fell away and Phillip found himself returned to the centre of the line of fire that had gradually fallen under the spell of his voice, inspired to drive back the zombies that assailed them. He stood in the centre of his own squad and though his face was lit with the glory of battle their faces were stony and impassive for they had seen him do this before, drive men to walk to their deaths with glory in their heart and defiance on their lips and as they fell to drag their opponent down with them.

Yet they knew that as others derived their strength from Phillip's oratory, he took his own strength from them, for they provided his need, his desire to fight, for while his brothers still stood for Phillip their was still hope and so as he returned to them they holstered their pistols and readied their flamours as the line bristled as close combat weapons were drawn as the line shuffled closer and the tension built into a deadly silence.

Yet from the tension one voice burst to split it in two

"This trench will hold whilst we hold breath and we are not dead yet brothers"
Together Squad Infernum took a single step from the line and their flamers roared as flames exploded forth enveloping the zombies in the deadly caress of oblivion. 

As they crested the top of the trench Squad Infernum moved forward a blood red wall of defiance standing apart from the rest as their flames racked the decaying skin of the servants of the unclean one. Their rotten flesh burned with agony and they crashed into one another as the spells broke and their collisions caused the flames to spread into a flaming wall of flailing corpses.

As one the wall of guardsman took a step forward to join squad Infernum and their Sergeant who stood like an angel of hope amongst them, his eyes dancing with flames as battle was joined and exhilaration flooded him. 

They swelled bursting over the lip of the trench and for a moment the guardsman pressed forward hacking off heads and limbs and the reanimated corpses sunk down under the sheer weight of their righteous fury yet the unclean fought back. They scratched the armour away from men drawing blood with long uncoordinated swipes of their knives pressing in with numbers beyond the imaginable. Guardsman fell screaming as their faces were slashed apart and began to decay and they hurled themselves to the floor in agony only to be swallowed by the pressing mass.

Yet despite the men falling they fought on for deep within the mass stood 7 blood sodden figures in blood red carapace who still held back to back in the centre of the trench, surrounded by undead that pressed upon them stopping them with sword and flame. Amongst them Phillip stood barking orders, commands, hopeful words and though he was alive with the light of battle, he was still grave and through his vox earpace he muttered to the pilot of his valkyrie and long term friend Remus

"I'm not sure we can hold for much longer prep for valkyrie extraction. FYI Remus your heavy bolters could be fucking useful right now. Just a hint and some news would be fucking nice."

He muttered to the rest of the squad

"We might have to get out of here, their are rumours the astartes are redeploying."

"What formation sir?"

"Sitck with the ring of fire but prepare for The angels righteous caress when i give the word, we have to get out of this trench alive"

Remus burst onto the vox yet Phillip cut across him

"Look your news is useless, get me someone who knows what the fuck is going on"

He thought he heard Remus curse yet he was distracted as a large bloated unclean tried to wrench his flamer from his hands and he was forced to retreat slightly, untangling his feet before springing back decapitating it with one swift blow.

Their was a sudden crackle on the line and he jumped
"Who is this?"

"Lord Sealtiel of the Flesh Eaters. Who is this?"

Phillip cursed Remus's name and thought he heard a brief crackle of laughter from the idiotic pilot

"I apologise for disturbing you sir. I am Veteran sergeant Phillip Kandor of the 24th Kandorian Flames. I was trying to find someone who knows what is happening. The 200 or so guardsman in my area of the trenches have easily held at least 3 times their number however have finally been over run and though my squad still hold the centre of the trench I will not retreat till death take me or I'm ordered to do so. I wish to know if their are any plans for imperial guard retreat and any information on where we are retreating too. Thank you sir"


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

As Rosalinde soared through the air, she was greeted by a hailstorm of mindless lasgun fire, seasoned with the odd bolter or two and auto rounds, their aim was mostly shocking but that was a hell of a lot of shocking...
She alternated beating her wings to throw herself about in the air in a drunken zig-zag whilst she gained altitude, looking around a little frustrated at all the undead. Frustrated because her path of destruction didn't seem to have much effect at all, corpses shambled into the space until there was only faint smoke rising as evidence Rosalinde had even been there.

This nurgle plague was irritating her to no end, slowly gathering height as she prepared for her next technique, something Dorian had been working on, therefore it was a little more flashy than it needed to be simply to inspire those that saw it, or incite fear, either one.

She took a few deep breaths of the somewhat fresh air that was found so far up, letting the Emperor's light wash through her, and into her sword.
From up high she was giving quite the view of the battlefield, space marines assisting vehicles with others wrecking havoc amongst the undead, countless guardsmen still pinned down in the trenches with a dozen others cut off from evacuation.
It didn't bode well, in the heat of combat it might not be that easy to define an undead guardsman from a living guardsman, thus friendly fire would become an issue soon enough.
Rosalinde had the strange feeling of being watched, but she almost immediately cast it aside, she knew why she was being watched and it made her unhappy with herself, suddenly urging to get back into the fight.

The Hydra would be fine as it was a convergence point for the retreat, so for now her efforts would be best spent on other things, such as the stranded guardsmen. Immediately several thoughts came over her when she thought about that, Dorian would not approve of her rescuing guardsmen at all, he would want her at the front for all to see her.
But, she could feel the dogtags inside her armour once more, bringing back memories and thoughts, and with those thoughts in mind she cast aside Dorian's ideals, turning almost completely upside down in the air.

The Living Saint dived like a winged missile, travelling insanely fast, she slowly spiralled in the air with her sword slightly outstretched, flames streamed off it and encompassed her like a meteorite.
And she hit the trench much like one too.

Dirt, bodies and flame flew everywhere, making a somewhat miniature crater that Rosalinde now stood in a little limply from the impact, but her composure quickly restored and she moved off toward the red guardsmen squad.
Her sword swept through a few of the undead in the way and she saw the squad clearly, moving over to them.

"Need some help?" Rosalinde asked with a casual smile as she walked over to join them, folding her wings away.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

A barrage of lasfire was hurled in the saint's direction and flying about, she somehow dodged it all. Ducking down, she suddenly made a dive into one of the nearby trenches.

"She probobly knows how to get back" Leaping into the air, sheath in hand, Pavlov landed amidst a mob of undead. Jabbing the sheath forward, he smashed a zombie's head in two and swinging the sheath around, decapitated another dead guardsmen just before he punched a zombie in the face, tearing its jaw apart. 

Groaning, Pavlov clutched the hilt of his Katana. "This is a waste of time."
Taking the sword out and dropping its sheath onto the ground, he held the blade before himself and closed his eyes, concentrating. "Five Steel Slashes!"

"One Slash"
Jumping forward and slicing down, he decapitated a zombie from shoulder to groin. 
"Two Slashes"
Pivoting on his feet he brought the sword around and slashed apart a zombie's neck and cut it in half at it's torso.
"Three Slashes"
Bringing the sword upwards, a Zombie was sliced in half from groin to head and still swinging the blade he cut another zombie in half from head to groin. With the blade's momentum he spun around slicing the two halved zombies into quaters.
"Four Slashes"
Squatting down, he dived forward slicing through the legs of a zombie and with one hand clutching the Katana spun around, decapitating the zombie. Batting the blade upwards he sliced through the body of another and cut down through a zombie behind him.
"Five Slashes"
Jumping into the air he slashed appart two zombie heads and landing sliced down through a dead guardsmen. Cutting upwards he sliced off a zombie's arm, cutting downwards he sliced off it's other arm and slashing horizontaly, sliced off it's head.

Opening his eyes, he was in the same position he had started in the beggining, although the mob of undead was gone and instead he was surrounded by decapitated limbs, heads and bodies.

"Grr, this is wasting precious seconds" Pavlov wiped his sword clean on a Cultist tunic and stuck it back into its sheath. Holding onto the sheath he sprinted over to where he thought he had last seen the Saint, seconds earlier.

Reaching the trench he saw that it was full of Red armoured guardsmen, who seemed to be busy fending off the oncoming Nurgle horde around him. "These guys would know."

Strolling up to the trench, "Ryoku" resting on his shoulder, Pavlov casually avoided any lasgun fire, uncounsciously directed at hih. To the surprise of the guardsmen, he slid into the trench from above and found himself standing beside the Saint and an Officer.
"How can I get to Inquisitor Garth?"


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Laeradis caved in the skull of a zombie that tried to block his way to the thunderhawks. There were too many of the reanimated corpses to count but for however many he seemed to kill there were two more to take it's place. as he reached the thunderhawk nearest him he stumbled up the ramp and found himself next to a giant astartes wearing some sort of animal skin. He sat down in an empty seat and fastened the restraints. "Where are we redeploying to?" Laeradis quizzed the giant astartes. Unlike other guardsmen who had a healthy fear of the astartes Laeradis had been around them in enough campaigns to have lost any fear for how cold most of them acted towards a common member of the guard.

"So are you going to give me an answer or do i just have to wait and find out?" He asked the astartes again........


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The voice crackled into his Helm. Not a Astartes no he realised, a Guardsmen. The lesser told him his name, Kandor a fine name he grinned and stared out into the hail of fire his three Thunderhawks were laying down, keeping the enemy at eight metres distant he could not see weather or not the other Imperials had boarded the other two Flesh Eater transports awaiting them. Yet he did not dabble in their business, his Astartes were onboard and awaiting to leave, Chaplain Castiel and his Death Company occupied thirteen of the seats with another eighteen being taken by the remaining Space Marines, leaving Uriel and Sealtiel standing.

Clicking his Vox he said “Sergeant Kandor, I do not know where we are redeploying I shall leave that task to the Lady-Inquisitors however I do suggest that you make for either your own Transports or my Thunderhawks if you wish to live” he fired off one last shot from his Bolt Pistol and holstered it at his leg with a smile when a scrawny Imperial Guardsmen clambered up the ramp of his Thunderhawk and sat down on a small chair made for Chapter Serfs and immediately demanded a answer off him. The Astartes turned and stared down at him saying “You must be foolish for talking to a Astartes in that way” he grabbed him by the chin and continued “I do not know where we shall be redeploying but I do know this, speak to me again in that tone and I shall throw you back to the Plague Ridden”.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The astartes voice was silky soft yet it sent chills down his spine due to its casual mallice and cruelty.

"Thank you for you offer lord I wish to live and my squad is prepped for valkyrie extraction however I have 47 other guardsman still alive and i intend to be the last one out or not get out at all. I apologise for my interruption great Lord and thank you for my kindness, I hope we draw swords together sometime in the future"

The guardsman left alive were stained with congelaed blood and cuts ran across their bodies yet they formed a red mass Squad infernum in their midst. he surveyed them and returned to another day... a better day when the 24th Kandorian Flames walked proud through the streets of Terra a mass of red surrounded once again. they were surrounded once more... enemies on one side and the indignity of retreat at their back.

All he could see was the servants of nurgle pressing in upon them

"2 minutes to Valk arrival" muttered Remus and phillip saw hope as he looked to the skies

"It's a fucking dream" thought Phillip as a figure borne aloft upon glorious wings glided through the hails of lasfire swooping down towards him, her sword slashing through the undead with ease igniting the cursed foe with blessed flames that roared.

"I've been scratched by a nurgle blade and I'm hallucinating" he insisted as he ducked a groping swing from a mould encrusted blade. He decapitated the tattered remenants of the guardsman concentrating upon his sword's arcing movement, the momentum as layers of flesh gave way before its edge. He turned back to the figure as it strolled easily towards him, the wings upon her back folding gently away and the sword rising to cut down yet another figure that groped blindly towards her fading gold armour.

Yet though she was powerful and athletic, a master warrior it was the divine beauty of her features that captured Phillip's attention. Her skin seemed to glow with a ungodly light and her face though matted and stained with blood and gore was ghostly in its beauty. It was the sort of face that not only caught your breath but snatched it and ran 500 yards just to make sure you couldn't get it back.

She moved through the trench itself and from the light of her fkaming sword Phillip noticed the tags of the Ecchlesiarcy and he heard the grizzled voice of Ingtar mutter 

"Stone the crows a living saint. I never thought.... in my lifetime"
Phillip barely stopped his jaw from hitting the floor as the substance of his subconcious thoughts and the gravitas of the situation pressed upon him

"A living saint and he had thought about... doing... having .... with a living saint... that must be the death penalty...oh shit... but hell i wish... look your in enough trouble already" screamed his concious thoughts as he forced himself to turn his stare back to the battle field.

"Need some help?" lilted the saint and her voice carried like music

Phillip swallowed opened his mouth and was distracted by the flailing corpse of a cultist reaching for the saints throat and he leapt forward slashing behind him to slice off the arm before plunging his blade into the throat. The saint was just as quick seeming to spin at his eye movements instead of his body and he smiled at her, his handsome face lighting from its grim determination

"I need vehicle extraction for at least 40 guardsman... my squad is prepared for valkyrie extraction and our personal transport is coming in but i cant organize extraction for the other troops... I dont have the authority or the contacts however I have no intention of leaving until every guardsman in this trench is dead or boarded in a transport. My lady I cant do this without your help." To his right he saw several guardsman struggling to overwhelm the forces that were grappling for them as the line thinned and guardsman were born to the mud below and tearing hands gripped at their limbs.

A swordsman slipped into the trench asking after some inquisitor Garth and Phillip clasped his shoulder pressing every scent of emotion into his voice. 
"Your help would be valuable brother. I fear unless the living saint can get us some transport this will be Squad Infernum's last stand"

When Phillip asked he normally persuaded people to follow him yet he was so tired he was unsure the swordsman would help and thus he turned to the living saint one last time pressing every bit of soul he had into his words

"Please, help me save them" his voice seemed to break yet as he met her eyes he felt a sudden upsurge in his emotion and strength filled his limbs at her divine beauty and he sprinted away with a last longing look and a desperate hope the swordsman would follow. In the middle of the guardsman he hollored to the night


"Fall back on me. Form a semi circle.... we are not going to die here... help is coming brothers... we have slain many of the foe... yet we are not defeated. We stand tall."

He looked round the small semi circle and saw fear dieing and hope being rekindled in their hearts. He pointed his sword and unholstered his pistol pointing it straight at the nearest shuffling abomination as the circle became a forest of swords and blades and pistols.

"This is our last stand and we will not fall. For the emperor!"

Phillip screamed to the night and pulled the trigger as the horde came on.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Laeradis moved his hand to the hilt of his blade. He didn't want to fight the astartes but he would if he had to "Don't push me lord i have nothing to lose you do." Laeradis said whilst he waited for the astartes grip to loosen "We are on the same side and the inquisitors may not take kindly to your actions." He said with a cold look in his eye.......


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde had paused for a moment as she looked at the guardsman, slightly confused at first when he suddenly lashed out and laid low an undead she had yet to get to.
She nodded in light gratitude as she looked back at the guardsman, smiling in return to his, it was strange how quickly she was reminded of the guardsman whose tags she wore under her armour.

Her mind instantly returned to the matter at hand, evac for 40 guardsmen would be a little difficult though not impossible, as a Celestian she'd often been able to call upon aerial extraction, though as a Living Saint things might be different.
On second thoughts she remembered the valkyrie she rode in on with Dorian and the sisters, it would be unoccupied and not being used.

"Dorian I need the valkyrie sent into the trenches at my position," Rosalinde said quickly into the vox.
"Where are you? What do you need the valkyrie for?" Dorian's voice crackled back through with suspicion.
"Dorian, send that damn valkyrie!" Rosalinde said irritably, not willing to back down this time as she knew Dorian would definitely not want her saving guardsmen, he'd think it would belittle her.
In reality there were few things she wanted more, she respected the Imperial Guard as much as the Space Marines, she couldn't give a flying heretic what Dorian thought on that matter.
"Very well, Saint Rosalinde," Dorian returned obediently, though his tone clearly said he wasn't impressed.

It wasn't much but Rosalinde figured it'd buy time until she could organise a proper evac, transports were a bit of a commodity on the battlefield, she had to be careful where she pulled them from else she'd do more harm than good.

Rosalinde blinked in surprise as the guardsman suddenly spoke with such energy, he truly cared about his soldiers and that was worth its weight in gold in times of war, Rosalinde felt more and more compelled to help.
And then she saw him charge off with renewed zeal, she cringed a little in concern as she basically knew how he suddenly found such willpower. Was seeing a Living Saint that inspiring? No it was the Emperor's gift, her failures wouldn't strengthen her purity to that extent.
The guardsman's words and actions threw another wave of reminiscence and sorrow over Rosalinde, her left hand hovered over her chest plate where the dogtags were resting behind, she just couldn't let another hero die, not while she had strength.

"We've got to help hold them off until evac arrives," Rosalinde said urgently to the swordsman as she ran passed him after the guardsman, fist tightly clenched about her sword's handle as she charged into the fray beside them.
"Dorian gather up any empty Chimeras or Rhinos, I need them in the trenches where the valkyrie is going," Rosalinde said hastily as she stood beside the officer.

The Living Saint took in a deep breath as she looked back up at the sky, even with such a battle going on around her, as if pleading to the Emperor above for something.
"Emperor, please let this work," Rosalinde prayed, raising her sword high into the air, tip facing skyward.
A soft golden glow fell upon the ranks of guardsmen around the Saint, and suddenly the undead found it a great deal more difficult to scratch them than they did two seconds ago.
With that done, Rosalinde basically launched herself flying into the melee, sword coming crashing down upon the heads of the undead, the area igniting in seconds.

Her valkyrie slowly flew down nearby, the distant hum of the engine of a Chimera was also heard as it approached recklessly.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As the other forces that had joined he and his men on the bridge either got ready for extraction or were being extracted William and his men were at thier rear making a fighting retreat from the bunker. This plague was like none that he had seen from nurgle before, the speed with which it reacted and infected was ridiculous and he and his men were psuhing their way through a mass of rotting bodies. He was forced to smile as another zombie burned as it touched his holy armor, chaos could not stand before he and his men it simply had no chance. 

He saw their own Thunderhawk dipping and diving above them attempting to get close enough for them to teleport onto it but he waved his hand in dismissal, they would leave when everyone else was gone and safe. He opened a vox link to the others, *"My men and I will cover you all as you re-deploy for extraction. We will meet up with you later." * His voice was powerful and clear and full of authority, it told the others that he would not be swayed and he and his men would stay on thier course of action. He let out a burst of fire from his storm bolter at a grouping of zombies before turning to see some gaurdsmen hike it onto a Valkyrie, he turned and swung his mace sending a rotting head flying,* "FOR THE EMPEROR!"* he yelled as he charged into another heaving mass of rot.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"Understood" said Mireal as she got out of the hydra and made her way to the thunder hawk. She would thank the captain but right now was not the time. "Captain, get ready to move out once everyone is evacuated. We will soon been hitting the area with Barrage Bombs, that should wipe out any zombies but won't do any major damage to the bridge." said Mireal over the vox. "All units fall back to the thunderhawks or any other aerial transports. Orbital bombardment is about to commence soon." said Mireal sending a broadcast over to all voxs. "Lieutenant, get ready to fire at location 3B with barrage bomb." said Mireal on her vox. "Understood." said the Lieutenant over the vox. "Captain, it would be best if we headed to section A1, the Main Headquarters of the guard on this planet." said Mireal over the vox.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Sephial heard Mireals vox message. Sephial sent a vox message to his Thunderhawks to come and evacuate. When they arrived Sephial started to walk towards them.
''All Blood Swords, start to pull back.'' Sephial yelled.
''Pilot, take us to the Main Headquarters of the guard. And send a message to the other Blood Sword Thnderhakws to do the same when full'' He said to the pilot when the Thunderhawk he was on was full.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

"Captain, it would be best if we headed to section A1, the Main Headquarters of the guard on this planet." said Mireal over the vox.

Removing his helmet for the first time since arriving on planet Cristoph taps the comms button on the Thunder Hawk, 'bridge, head to the Guard HQ, post haste.' as the assault ramp closes and the Thunder Hawk makes way to the landing zone Cristoph taps another few buttons and opens a secure channel to his vessel the Emperor's Wind, 'Commander Volm, link up with all ships joining in on the orbital bombardment, I want this done right or not at all, follow the lead of the Inquisitor's ship, keep me appraised, Drop comms silence until my order.' the comms came back, 'Order acknowledged Commander, initiating fire control link now, orbital bombardment will commence on Inquisitorial order.' looking at the inquisitor aboard his ship, orders are made and we are on our way to the Guard Command Bunker, all lies on you now.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Guardsman truly was foolish. Threatening a Astartes was unheard of, Sealtiel engaged one of his claw tipped fingers and marked a X one the mans cheek, he pushed his head away and stood back to his full height saying “Your either brave or foolish, that mark shall decide weather or not if I come across your squirming form on the field of battle I shall help you” a white cloud of steam moved out of his mouth grill and he clicked the Vox to the experienced pilot saying “Brother-Pilot return us to the Head Quarters I hope that Jeremiah has deployed our vehicles” there was a few seconds of silence before another click came into his Helm “Lord Sealtiel, Brother Jeremiah informs me that the vehicles are safely deployed and awaiting your orders”.

The Thunderhawk lurched as it and its twins lifted into the air, they moved upwards and turned their noses in the direction they had came from, blue engines flared to life and they were rocketed forwards. Sealtiel remained silent the entire travel until the rear hatch began to lower and let ice cold winds move in, tugging at his cloak he smiled when he realised that the Guardsmen must have been freezing. Uriel suddenly placed a hand on his shoulder and turned him around saying in a soothing voice “Brother you did well this night, I am once again honoured to serve by your side” he removed his hand quickly and pulled himself back into his standard stance.

The hundreds of Imperial Guardsmen and their battle tanks moved out of the way for the Thunderhawks, the Astartes confidently strode down and Sealtiel once again clicked his Vox system transmitting “Angels Fury, join the rest of the fleet in bombarding this damned planet! Wipe the filth from our land!” his Space Marines, all who had been listening roared in approval to their Lord who began to head off to the Command Centre where he expected to meet with the other Commanders present.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fraycon had very little trouble getting though the guards as most of them had been killed by Lin. Jon and Kel followed him as he made his way to the factory. He made it to the front gate of the Factory when he ran into trouble. The Nugle Guards had seen him and they were now headed his way. Fraycon readied his heavy bolter and shot away. The guards fell but more where on their way...


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Saffren fired off a few more bursts before following the Inquisitor out of the Hydra. Everyone was rushing to get onto a transport and get away from the bridge. Squad Juven was boarding a Valkyrie painted in the colours of the Sameter 9th. Juven spotted him and waved him over frantically. Saffren began to run towards the Valkyrie, dodging zombies or cutting them down as he ran. He was metres from the ramp when the Valkyrie took off. He cursed and leapt forward, arms outstretched. His fingers touched the ramp and he grabbed hold. Juven pulled him up and in just as the ramp closed. "Thanks," he said to Juven as he sat down. "Back to HQ now men," he said.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Phillip felt the valkyrie before he saw it and he turned slightly expecting to see Remus's darkened form from the cockpit concentrating hard as he fired the heavy bolters at the zombies yet another face jumped out at him and he stared at the saint as her face leapt at the help she had called. Rounds and bursts of light impacted around them as the multi laser came to bare upon the zombies thrusting them to the ground.

"Into the valkyrie. We are saved brothers,we have suceeded today. Now fighting retreat form the line...."

A second spattering of bullets into the zombie mere feet from Phillip and the frantic drone of engines announced Remus's arrival whilst a distant screech of breaks announced the arrival of a chimera it's diver skidding recklessly into the gap between the landed valkyries. Phillip cried out once again filled with a rapturous ecstasy as a message floated over the vox

"Orbital bombardment is about to commence soon."

"Hurry brothers... these foul creatures are about to be sent back to the abyss where they belong. Onto the valkyries... we shall fight another day"

Guardsman stormed up the ramps crushing themselves into the transports frantically pressing together as the zombies pressed together trying to break through the frantic fire of the valkyries. As soon as the first valkyrie and the chimera was full they took off yet Remus lingered and the zombies seemed to sense his hesitation and pressed onwards forcing Squad Infernum to fight harder their flamers burning bright in their hands as they forced them back with flame and sword

"Remus take them and go... now"

"Phillip come on. I cant leave you"

"Remus your duty is to follow my orders now take them and go."

The ramp seemed to take years to close and Peter's eyes burst with emotion as he saw the valkyries and stormbirds rising into the sky bursting through the clouds Remus flying among them.

Suddenly a message that spelled salvation came through the radio

"My men and I will cover you all as you re-deploy for extraction. We will meet up with you later." There was a thunderhawk still on the ground... away to his left he saw the outline of the craft and a large armour bulked figure slashing through the zombies with two indistinct weapons.

"Comrades I have no intention of ending this battle dead by my own shell..come on... we must reach the thunderhawk. Come brothers cats on a hot tin roof"

His men sprang to action... caught by surprise at the order and moving into the loping combatitive run they used when they wished to move at speed. Tight packed they burst through the shambling forms of zombies and they forced a path towards the thunderhawk and the gigantic form seemed to move easily forward to meet them barrelling through the crowd. 

It was yards before they met that Phillip remembered the living saint and he halted yards from his goal desperately calling through the vox for the swordsman and the saint

"Extraction complete... are you safe upon a valkyrie... if not head for the thunderhawk... we will meet you their"

He cursed himself for loosing sight of them yet he had been too caught. Please let them be alive he muttered as he cut his way towards the power armoured figure. They met only yards from the ramp to the thunderhawk and Phillip almost fell to his knees.

A giant stood above him tall and magnificent, resplendant in his armour his mace dripping with blood. Phillip shook his head for today was a day of dreams. He looke up once more to find the grey knight still standing in front of him and he muttered weakly

"Sir we are stranded. We must squeeze upon your ship... there may be too more for I fear I have lost the living saint and if she doesnt reappear her radiance may be lost forever. Lord I beg your forgiveness for I have failed but I wished to save my brothers so..."
his voice wavered upon the point of tears and he threw himself into a wild stroke his power sword slicing through bone as it rendered ribs into splintered bones.

'Forgive me lord" he whispered "You are our last hope"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William looked down at the gaurd commander who was one his knees and, grabbing the man by the shoulders, set him on his feet, *"There is no need for forgiveness, you have done what any commander would do and it is an honorable act. We do have room in our Thunderhawk so get in quickly, I and my men will protect the bird until we know what happened to the Saint."* He heard the Inquisitor's message about the bombardment and made his way toward Justin,* "Get the men in the bird now, James and I will hold for a few moments but we must hurry." *Justin nodded and got the rest of his squad into the bird.

James looked at him as he searched the commander's mind lightly for the Saint's name, *"Why are you so nice to them?"* he asked him as he brought up his psychic shield around him and William. William smiled, *"You know why my friend, we were in their same situation once a long time ago and now we have the power to help people like them."* James nodded as he cut down another zombie with his huge spear, *"Oh right I forgot."* William knew his friend was smiling underneath his helmet, he opened a wide range vox link hoping the Saint would hear it, *"Rosalinde, this is Captain Tolle of the Grey Knights. I and my men are the last ones to leave this area and we have room for you in our Thunderhawk. Meet us in the air and we will take you in."*


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Laeradis followed the astartes from their ship. The one that had scrathced a mark into his cheek seemed to be the leader of the group. If he wanted to threaten him then he would play along for now. 

As he disembarked Laeradis realised they had returned to the headquarters of the guard forces on the planet and he could see other members of the group from the bridge deploying from the transports they had escaped on. He made his way to Inquisitor Mireal as she left a thunderhawk.

"Lady inquisitor I have a feeling you have a plan to end this war and that it will be soon. Today I have lost a lot of good friends and I want vengance. Command will have me redeploy into another unit but that will take time too much time. What i want to know is can i join yourentourage?" Laeradis asked Mireal as they walked towards the command bunker.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Relief came over Rosalinde as the evac moved in and extracted most of the guardsmen, except the officer's squad appeared to be staying behind, much to her distress.
Her sword cleaved through another dozen of the zombies with a broad stroke, the extra room did have its advantages but there were way too many for it to have a purpose.

Fortunately the guardsmen responded to the crackle of the vox, the Grey Knights appeared to have a Thunderhawk ready for extraction so these crimson guardsmen had a way out after all.
Rosalinde wasn't all that concerned with her own safety, she wouldn't let some measly nurgle plague lay her low, her sword teared through another few as if to prove that point, igniting a whole score of them as flame gouted from her blade.

Quite promptly there was a transmission on the vox for her, it surprised her a little as she couldn't actually see anything for the trenches, and she'd never met the Grey Knight in question.
"Affirmative," Rosalinde replied, looking around for any stragglers and finding the swordsman. Although, regardless of how dangerous her sword was the zombie horde was actually overwhelming her, she skittered back a few steps and nearly crashed into more of them.

So many of the damn things, she needed a bit of room to take off and they weren't giving her an inch, they basically piled onto her like animals. She twisted about with the sword outstretched, throwing a few off and slicing a few in burning halves.
"Get off me you foul apostasy!" Rosalinde screamed in anger, she twisted and turned with increasing fervour, throwing and slicing everything she could but they just kept piling up and up onto her, hanging off her wings and arms and armour.
She glowed golden for a moment before she jumped clear off the ground, beating her wings with amazing strength even with a dozen zombies hanging off her, she made it out of the trenches before crashing back to the ground.

Large bursts of flame followed and zombies went flying everywhere, Rosalinde slowly pulled herself to her feet beating the last zombie hanging off her sword arm.
"I hate nurgle plagues, I hate nurgle plagues," Rosalinde said furiously as she clamped her left hand over the undead guardsman's face, she was still glowing, with amazing strength she crushed the creature's skull before the glow faded.

She took a breath of respite but the undead were already crawling and leaping out of the trenches, charging for her again.
"Emperor damn it all," Rosalinde grumbled as she attempted to retreat towards the Thunderhawk, using her wings to keep herself steady.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William saw Rosalinde leap into the air only to be brought back down to the ground again by the zombies that were grappling onto her. William turned back to James, *"Keep these beasts off the Thunderhawk im going after her!"* James nodded as he swept his huge spear to and fro. William let his mind begin to flow out of his head and into his armor and weapons, the zombies around him burning and screaming by him simply being near them, his body seeming to shine brightly. 

He made his way inch by inch through the massive horde to where Rosalinde was weakly making her way toward him. When he reached her he said, *"Follow closely."* and turned to make his way back. Every now and then he would have to shoot his storm bolter into the mass but his armor was keeping most of the horde at bay right now giving him and Rosalinde a clear path back to the Thunderhawk.

He gave her to James and they were in the Thunderhawk and taking off in no time, the ramp closing quickly. He turned to those in the cabin and nodded at his men and said on a closed link, *"You can let your minds out now, we have assessed the situation here and it is worse then we thought, we will need everything we have."* They all nodded and soon they were all also emitting their own glow from their armor, William opened a link to the Inquisitor, *"We are on our way Inquisitor, we must speak when we land so that I may give you my assessment."*


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The thunder hawks made their way to the Imperial guard base with everyone in them or in the Valkyries. With that Inquisitorial ship which was joined by the marine cruisers began to use barrage bombs not only where they had fought but on any area that wasn't in control by Imperial Guard. Psyk-out warheads were also fired to cancel out any warp activities. Zombies were completely destroyed, their flesh was brunt right off of them. The powers that held them together was completely destroyed. While most life in the areas were killed building and bridges were not badly damage by the attacks. They were still usable and soon they would be used by the guard to quickly move troops up and provide armour support. This would allow the guard to engaged any survivors and entrance enemy positions. Some of which had special shielding that protected them from orbital bombardments

The thunder hawks and Valkyries soon landed at the Imperial Guard Headquarter where the Imperial Guard General awaited them. Mireal made her way out and was greeted by the General. "What can I do for you Inquisitor." said the General. "I am calling an emergency meeting to determine who is in command right now. All generals, high ranking officers, captains, inquisitor and other high ranking and important figures are to attend this meeting." said Mireal as she made her way pass the General and towards the war room. It was their were she waited for everyone else to enter. She was unsure what to expect. Would they argue with her, would they fight for command or would they yield. It seemed unlikely that they would yield but it still was a possibility. The truth was she wanted to waste as little time here and get back on the battlefield and end this war. Yet if they wanted a quick end they would have to deal with this mess.



Prothor Ironfist said:


> Laeradis followed the astartes from their ship. The one that had scrathced a mark into his cheek seemed to be the leader of the group. If he wanted to threaten him then he would play along for now.
> 
> As he disembarked Laeradis realised they had returned to the headquarters of the guard forces on the planet and he could see other members of the group from the bridge deploying from the transports they had escaped on. He made his way to Inquisitor Mireal as she left a thunderhawk.
> 
> "Lady inquisitor I have a feeling you have a plan to end this war and that it will be soon. Today I have lost a lot of good friends and I want vengance. Command will have me redeploy into another unit but that will take time too much time. What i want to know is can i join yourentourage?" Laeradis asked Mireal as they walked towards the command bunker.


"The last person that I recruited from the guard wipe out my entire retinue. So since he killed himself I guess I have to declare you application... approved. After all I do need some people in the guard to help me out. If your interested and perform your duties well I may give you training and promote you to Interrogator. Welcome aboard and your going to need this." said Mireal as she pulled out a small I symbol and place it over his shoulder pad. "This is a sign that you now work for the Inquisition. Make me proud." said Mireal as she let out a faint smile.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sealtiel looked at his Command Squad and let out a faint smile, he had to pick a Honour Guard from these to accompany him into the Command Centre. He assessed each member with squinted eyes and raised his hands saying “Raphael, healer you shall be the first to accompany me” the Sanguinary Priest nodded and took up a position next to him, “Uriel, most tactical of my Brothers you shall be the second” finally he turned to Castiel and grinned saying “Castiel, Chaplain you shall be the third to join me I will be requiring your guidance within the Control Room”.

He turned to Ezekiel and Barachiel and with a nod said “Take Samael and Israfel back to the landing fields, tell Jeremiah to return to orbit with the others until further notice” as they turned to walk away Sealtiel said “And tell Raguel to return here if anything goes wrong I shall be needing his Devastators” a click over the Vox told Sealtiel that they understood and he turned with his three Brothers. They passed through a series of hallways and blast doors and came into a crater like room full of high ranking officers, Sealtiel noticed the Lady-Inquisitor and the Guardsmen he had marked aboard the Thunderhawk and grinned slightly.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Phillip had valiantly struggled against the grey knights instistant protestations as he attempted to return to the battle and aid the Living saint yet he was carefully set in a chair within the thunderhawk and though he batted at their arms they strapped him in tightly, trussing him like a turkey. His protests began to fail as weariness broke over him and the emotional strain snapped his spirit like a twig upon rocks. He crumpled under their powerful arms as waves of exhaustion held him tight pulling him into unconciousness.

_200 men were standing upon a cliff, blindfolded, disorientated, scared and he talked, he poured out his very soul and as he did so men pushed forward stepping over the edge to fall, plummet into the depths of the abyss. Yet for everm man that fell the urge to speak became stonger, harder and his words became insistent pleas full of radiant hope.

The last form upon the cliff looked up at him, teetering upon the lip and he saw the beautiful serene divinity of the living saint. Saw her look at him and desperately he tried to stop talking, to hold her back as she swung like a pendulum before toppling forwards. Her eyes never left his face and even from that distance he could see the words imprinted upon her lips as she spiralled away

"You killed me"

Her scream faded away yet it seemed to curdle twisting into a single snarled word that seemed to become from behind him
"Revenge"
He spun to find a horde of zombies baring down upon him, 200 faces fixed upon his with 400 blank deadened eyes. He screamed and reached for his pistol yet he was unarmed and still they came on. Familiar faces flashed within the crowd and he blanched in horror as he read the muttered words etched on two hundred pairs of lips

"You lead us to the abyss with your words. Now it is time for you to fall"

He screamed as deadened hands pushed against his chest though he tried to bat them away. He looked up to find a deadened face horrifically mutated and destroyed inches from his. It was the saints, her beauty sucked away to be replaced by repugnant dank rotting flesh. She reached out for him and he stepped back and suddenly found himself falling. The wind rushed and he felt the ground rushing towards him"
_

He snapped awake staring around wide eyed to find himself strapped in a chair within the thunderhawk. He stared around to find his men sleeping in chairs nearby. They did not toss or jabber with fear for they were veterans, tried and tested and most importantly... alive. Somewhere away he saw the living saint and his heart jumped primarily with relief whilst his stomach squirmed a little as he took in her beauty once more. 

A tap on his shoulder caused him to jump and he saw Ingtar sitting watching him closely, his eyes half amused half concerned

"Dont even think about it kid" he whispered and he added angrily as Phillip automatically assumed a face of indignant surprise

"And dont bullshit me. I know what you were staring at, but your on dodgy ground, infact I'd go so far as to say impossible. She is a living saint for christ's sake and what are you? Not even a commissar or a general, your a hotshot with a bright future but you dont want to even think about this."

Phillip's face fell slightly and the grizzled veteran's face softened.

"You did good today kid and your speech saved 40 men from certain death and inspired us to hold a trench with 200 men almost as well as long as the astartes held...."

Yet Phillip cut in on him in a whispered tirade
"You have no idea, I see their faces the hundreds of men i inspired to walk blindly to their deaths... it is agony. They follow me to the abyss without question and i lead them their with hope in their hearts. I lead them to their deaths.. you have no...."

"I have more idea than you think boy.... 30 years of war taught me a few things and i'll tell you a few things. One i would never have voted you sergeant if I hadnt seen something in you. Men that can inspire troops are hard to come by and you are one of the best i have seen. I'll also tell you this... today 200 guardsman held out for as long as the astartes under heavy assault. They held out because they believed they could... without you we would have gone down within about half an hour."

"That was your victory boy... not a defeat."

Phillip looked at the old veteran and he smiled at him and continued smiling as his eyes slipped towards the living saint. A hard slap brought him back to his senses yet Phillip merely pushed him away with a small and stood up and moved away towards the grey knights. He stood on the threshold of their little group and coughed loudly hoping not to interrupt them

One of them turned slightly to face him and he strained not to look up at the giant figure in awe arranging his features into a nonchalant expression and meeting the intense gaze, refusing to waver.

"I just wanted to thank you for taking us on board and for saving the living saint. I am indebted to you and your brothers. Thank you."

With that phillip turned away upon his heel and returned to his men as Remus crackled through the radio

" Brother, you are being taken to guard HQ. I too am landed their, the inquisitor has arrived and apparently their is a war council and I expect you shall be invited, should i prepare the squads ceremonial robes."

"Just mine and Ingtar's brother."
He felt the thunderhawk tip and he adjusted his balance slightly to compensate for the dive before adding
"Prep that and get us some hot water if possible, I intend for infernum to look its best in front of the Astartes."

He quickly returned to his men barking a few words to wake them and get them prepared and tidied up a little. Their armour was blood splattered and torn yet their was still pride within the squad for each new that infernum had stood together and come out the other side intact and none wished to look sloppy in front of the astartes.

Much to the grey knights suprise Squad Infernum followed them down the ramp in quick formation, marching in perfect time, holding their flamers aloft like the banners of Kandor. As he passed the saint Phillip thought he saw her mouth quirk in a little smile. Did she approve or was she merely sceptically amused by his antics? He barely restrained himself from knuckling his own forehead as they marched through the mass of aircraft searching for Remus and their craft "Rush". 

20 minutes later after some hurried curses, welcomes insults and tears Phillip and Ingtar were strolling down the corridor towards the war room,dressed in immaculate red guilded carapace armour. They entered the room quietly and stared around melting back into the cornors of the room to observe.

One woman seemed to dominate the scene and she bore the marks of the inquisition

"I guess the inquisition are calling the shots on this one." muttered Phillip

"Well they made a balls up at the bridge"

"Lack of coordination.. to many people acting independently not enough team work.. the astartes and guard should have been mixed together rather than in two seperate teams. Guess this is what its about then... co-ordination"

"Remus heard a rumour about overall command."

"Well thats going to an astartes...or a grey knight... maybe being on their craft wasn't such a bad thing. All I know is this is going to get political"


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Go go go" Fraycon shouted to his squad as they rushed past him guns blazing.
The factory was swarming with nurgle guards and the chances of getting the objective was slim. But he had to try. He swayed his heavy bolter to his right and took down some guards. Before their bodies hit the grounds he was already running towards the factory. Everybody but Lin was in there. "Lets plant the bomb and go..."


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

The Valkyrie landed at HQ together with the other craft. Saffren was one of the first out and he watched as the remainder of Squad Juven climbed out. They had lost three men, good men all. Saffren saluted them in a rare gesture of pride. "You did well there men. Thank the Emperor for the chance he gave you to make him proud," he said. "Now go clean up, I will insure you get some time off to relax. Good job." The men left and Saffren felt proud of each and everyone of them.

As he made his way off to find a place to wash and change he was met by the Colonel. Colonel Moss Kinner was a heavy set man with a small black goatee and hard brown eyes. He was dressed in his dress uniform, black and red in colour instead of the usual black and green and heavily ornamented, and had a cap resting on top of his balding head. "Ah! Commissar! I was looking for you!" he said in his deep voice. "I want you to accompany me to the Council of War."

"Of course Colonel. I will be along shortly as soon as I have cleaned up," Saffren replied.

"Excellent. Let's show these Inquisitors and Astartes that the Imperial Guard know what they are doing!"

With that Kinner stomped off. Saffren went to wash and change. Kinner was a nice enough man, he thought. Just a bit overzealous at times. Nothing wrong with that. Saffren cleaned himself up and dressed himself in a fresh Commissar uniform. He kept his chainsword and bolt pistol on around his waist. He placed his cap on his head and headed for the meeting.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

The arrival of a grey knight gave Rosalinde some comfort, she felt pretty terrible from all the scratches and bruises those mindless zombies had given her so she content just following this giant of a man. Her wings were held very weakly aloft, slightly bowed under their own weight, her whole figure was that of someone rather tired and worse for wear but she was incredibly stubborn that she continued.

The battlefield went by as a blur as she concentrated on following that Grey Knight, she'd fought alongside the warriors of the Ordo Malleus before and was quite sure he could get them back to the Thunderhawk with little difficulty.

All too quickly she felt her ceramite heeled boots clang upon the adamantium loading ramp of the Thunderhawk, and like all Grey Knight deployment vessels, it was modified for a larger troop hold and loading ramp, it helped the Ordo Malleus get more troops out in less time.
She dragged her feet as she shifted over to a seat and basically collapsed upon it, taking up more space than a space marine with her wings splayed out tiredly, littered with scratches and lines of blood, marring its purity.

Rosalinde took in a few deep breaths to recover as she felt the Thunderhawk take off, finally a moment of reprieve yet as always in her case, she felt restless in that she should be out there purging heretics, she had no time to be injured.

She remained silent in contemplation and weariness for the trip, merely observing that which went around her, which included that officer from before. He was thanking the grey knights for letting them aboard, but he curiously also added her in the thanks to them, for saving her, making her pause as she attempted to wipe most of the grime off her armour.
Was it natural for a guardsman to be that worried about a saint? She wasn't sure, but her glowing eyes followed that guardsman subtlely out of mild interest.

So all important figures were to report to the War Room? Rosalinde pondered whether or not she should go, her experience was decent as she used to be a Celestian, but she wasn't a Celestian any more was she?
Dorian would push her to go, so she might as well not wait for him, and besides, she'd probably get to observe this guardsman more if she went.
The Imperial Guard had become quite interesting to her ever since the day she filled in for the late Commissar, she was almost ashamed to admit she didn't really notice them before, they were just a statistic before then.
They'd been good-humoured about it, cracking the odd joke here and there, Rosalinde had gotten into the spirit of it and had thrown a Commissar hat on top of her Celestian helmet for laughs.

She jerked out of her reverie unnoticeably and continued watching her surroundings, that guardsman quickly rallied his men, they would not fail to impress and that amused Rosalinde. It reminded her of that guardsman she trekked around a metropolis filled with heretics with, he was always ready to strike a heroic pose after pulling off something awe-inspiring.

As she felt the Thunderhawk land and the loading ramp lowered, she pulled herself to her feet and attempted to keep her wings from dragging along the ground, and then she was quite suddenly ambushed by Dorian and the sisters with him.

"Rosalinde! What did they do to you?! I shall execute the one's responsible!" Dorian said in alarm, but quickly turning accusative like any good member of the Ordo Hereticus, he quickly had the sisters aid Rosalinde in walking, supporting her arms and wings.
"This won't do, get her cleaned up and quickly, we must appear at the War Room," Dorian said, ushering them along through the corridors to the wash rooms, cleaning the place out and giving privacy punctuated with an inferno pistol, the sisters got to work.

Rosalinde just tiredly stood there, very upset to be treated this way but she hid it well, only her eyes told of the frustration inside. As a Celestian this wouldn't happen, and Rosalinde wouldn't let it happen either, even when she was this tired and wrecked.
Yet again, Dorian was standing nearby with his back turned, aiming his inferno pistol at the door, so Rosalinde had to reluctantly accept this treatment. It was quicker though, Rosalinde would have taken quite awhile in her tired state, but ten battle sisters systematically removed her armour in seconds before thoroughly washing away all the grime and blood.
And strangely enough, they seemed to wash away the injuries too like they were nothing more than a stain to her skin, each time they glowed golden and were wiped away once clean.

So in a matter of minutes Rosalinde was sparkling clean once again back in her armour, refreshed and strong enough to carry herself again, Dorian led her off along the corridors towards the War Room immediately.

As she and Dorian stepped inside, her gaze glided along the occupants and found the guardsman again, although with Dorian following her around like some dog, she couldn't exactly go over to him and strike up a conversation.
So she moved about the War Room to a suitable position, Dorian made a few subtle noises with his throat when he didn't agree with where she stood, throwing her a glance and merely nodding slightly when she was where she should be.
She was never truly happy around Dorian, he constantly put her in her place and reminded her of who she was, and it was vastly uncomfortable.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William made his way to the War tent with Galahad and James leaving Justin in charge of the rest of the squad as they set up a small base of operations. As he pulled the flap away and ducked inside he realized they were the last ones in, _good_, he thought, _that means we can get on with this_. He hated politics and knew that that was exactly what was about to commence, even though he and his men should rightfully be in charge of this world's defense he knew the few inquisitor's in the room wouldn't accept it. 

Yes he and his chapter were notorious for working often alongside inquisitor's to stop daemonic incursions and greater daemons but they were their own chapter none the less and aided them not because the inquisitors were higher then them but because it was needed and they worked well together. 

The soft glow of their souls filled the area around the three Grey Knights as they took off their helmets to reveal their faces to those around them, William had a prominent face with a strong jawline and blue eyes with salt and pepper hair and a huge scar running down his right side, James had a skinny hawkish yet regal face with deep brown eyes and long wavey blonde hair, and Galahad had a knightly bearing to his face his grey eyes and black curly hair starkly contrasting, a hint of micheif in his eyes. The three of them approached the table in the middle of the room and William looked straight at the head Inquisitor here, a woman in what seemed to be terminator armo, and said, *"We are the last ones to arrive. Let's start." * 

_*That gaurdsman we saved has a thing for the Saint, I can see it*_ Galahad's mindvoice was quiet and full of mischief, _*Who cares, it's the Flesh Eater Captain I want a piece of, that fool has no idea who he is insulting with those glares*_ came Jame's response. Galahad laughed at James _*Come now, that is the Captain's challenge, you can't take that from him*_ his laughs resonated in their three heads _*He would be no challenge to me, James can have him*_ said William. William knew Galahad had a smirk on his face from how hard he was laughing _*My thanks Captain that you deem me worthy to snuff the rat*_ sniggered James back. 

Despite their playful comments to each other with their telekinesis they all knew how bad this planet truly was and knew that they needed to act fast before everything literally went to hell.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

As Laeradis looked around the command bunker he could see the numerous high ranking officials he would previously have saluted to but now with inquisitorial authority on his side he guessed he didn't need to. He had followed Mireal into the bunker and had stood next to her until he noticed Colonel Yeran Varakian standing a couple of rows behind him. 
"Excuse me my lady I have some um.......old friends to talk to." said Laeradis with a wink. He moved through the throngs of commanders present noticing the different people and astartes from the group that had fought at the bridge. 

As he got to Varakian he could see the look of surprise on his face obviously he had thought Laeradis dead. 
"Yeran you look surprised to see me here?" Laeradis chuckled at the colonel.
"You shouldn't speak to your commanding officer like that Lieutenant I could have you shot." Varakian said obviously not wanting to be shown up in front of his lackeys.
"No i shouldn't speak like that to my superiors but you aren't one of them anymore." Laeradis quipped as he turned to show the colonel the seal of the inquistion attached to his blast marked shoulder pad.
"Hmph well I'm glad to see you survived." Varakian said with tint of venom in his voice.
"I'll be seeing you Yelan don't make an ass of yourself like you usually do." Laeradis laughed as he walked back to take his position with his new boss. This is something he could get used to.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

After the Inquisitress disembarked the Thunder Hawk cristoph turned to his squad, 'i want you all ready for battle at a moments notice, I want four Razor backs down and ready for assault, two with Las-Cannons, and Two with Assault Cannons, I want to be ready for the next move.' Turning to the comms board again Cristoph punches into the Thunder Hawks bridge again, 'brother, return your ship to the Emperor's Wind and ensure the efficient and safe delivery of our Razor back transports.' Exiting the Thunder Hawk Cristoph dawns his helm, 'Kornelious and Broid you are with me, bring your wards, they shall see what a war council is about.

The Sword Brethren walked towards the Command Post his two Crusaders flanking him and their Neophytes flanking them, the Wedge of Astartes making their way not caring whether they where shining in their armour or not. the battle wear was apparent scores and divots in their armour, stains from dirt and blood, the look was strong, and said something about the battle at hand.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mireal sat down, while looking at everyone who came in. Her eyes were cold, ruthless and ready to pass judgment. Many guardsmen were taken back by this cold look. Once everyone had sat down she closed her eyes. Then open them again. "Brothers... sisters... we are all her for one purpose. We are here to reclaim this planet for our father the Emperor. We are also here to make the traitors pay for their crimes against the Emperor. Yet right now we are disorganized. We have no commander. We require a chain of command. Thus by order of the Inquisition I am taking command of the Guard on this planet. I also humble request that the space marines assist me and work with me. You can either accept this or you get off this planet and run away from this war like a coward. I don't want to waste any time with pointless arguments. I have 300 years of experience and I have sent untold number of deamons back to the warp. I have defeated greater daemons. Yet if you still feel I am not up for the task speak now." said Mireal as she gave everyone a cold stare and then closed her eyes and waited for someone to say something.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Phillip leaned in the shadows and watched the others. High ranking guardsman, too "important to get to the front line, though Phillip was secretly of the opinion their heads were to fat to get to the front line. He kept his mouth straight and his face impassive yet he felt his back arch involuntarily as he stared around looking at the officers with contempt.

Astartes swanned around, huge behemoths pushing easily through their midst as they moved towards their preferred positions seating themselves around the inquisitor. He caught her eye and she glowered at him almost judging him. He fought the impulse to step back and deliberately raised a lazy eyebrow at her, not challenging but not backing down. 

He surveyed the other members of the group, desperately looking for a guardsman that looked as if he had been to the front line and he spotted a man in a commissars uniform with a speck of blood upon his right temple and he nodded to himself. The commissar looked like a strong hard man and the fact that he was alive proved he was talented.

He was brought back to the real world by the womans words and as he turned he saw the living saint whose eyes he had been subconciously seeking. He thought he had seen her looking at him yet as he looked at her he saw her eyes fixed were fixed upon the inquisitor and he received a dirty look from some tosser behind her.

Phillip rolled his eyes and turned around to face the inquisitor as she spoke.

"Thus by order of the Inquisition I am taking command of the Guard on this planet."

"No surprises their" he whispered to Ingtar who gave a curt nod

I have 300 years of experience and I have sent untold number of deamons back to the warp. I have defeated greater daemons. Yet if you still feel I am not up for the task speak now."

"She's got something to prove me thinks, if she is taking the hard ass line already. We better watch it, if she is such a hard ass she might not approve of our more off the wall methods"

He looked at her and considered shouting out and opened his mouth but he felt Ingtars arm on his hand

"Shut the fuck up. If you speak now you will make an enemy for life. You have one foot in the door, don't spoil it now"

Phillip closed his mouth, opened it and gave up. She could ask for all the quick decisions she liked but all around the room he could see the astartes gearing themselves up, the position of overall commander seemed to be a desirable post...

Phillip grimaced and whispered 

"I hate politics"


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Knowing his own rank within his Brotherhood of the Black Templars Chapter of Adeptus Astartes, Christoph held himself steady and calm, truly not even holding the rank of captain or his desired place as a Reclusiarch in the Chapter, Christoph held no position over many of the marine commanders in this conference. Cristoph waited patiently for the bickering to start, he knew it would, whoever shows the most honesty and ability to cleanse this world for the Holy Father the Emperor would be who Cristoph would follow, whether it was an inquisitor or Astartes, as long as the Emperor's will is completed, at least here on Ickvus.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William sat and listened to what the Inquisitor had to say, apparently her arrogance was as big as her armor, no matter he and his men would do what they had to do to cleanse this planet. He decided he should speak, *"The presence of I and my men on this planet is enough to show the threat that we are dealing with, we will do anything necessary to rid this planet of that threat. I personally have no desire for overall command of this endeavor nor do I care who is put in that place so long as whoever it is does not impede I and my brothers' sacred task. We will not leave the forces here unaided in the coming battles but if there is any attempt to hinder us then you will find no help from us and we will work alone. That is my stance, I will vote for whoever promises to rid this planet of this threat and save it in the Emperor's name."* He stood stone still as he read the emotions of those around him and awaited an answer.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Hitching a ride in the Grey Knight's thunderhawk with the red armoured Guardsmen, Pavlov was still lost as to where he really was. The saint was there in the transport aswell.

As it landed, Pavlov followed the Guardsmen out from the transport. They headed into a war room full of astartes and Imperial Officials. He recognised the Inquisitor speaking and knew that Garth was sure to be around somewhere aswell.

"No point looking for her, this isn't my crowd either, I'll sit here and wait. "
Sitting down beside the red armoured Guard Officer, Pavlov rested his Katana on his shoulder and dozed off, asleep.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde stood silently in contemplation as she listened to the others, not entirely sure why Dorian wanted her here, her expertise was mostly squad based, nothing incredibly helpful when there were positively armies worth of people to organise.
Dorian looked a little anxious when the Grey Knights spoke, glancing at Rosalinde every so often as if wanting her to say or do something, but he didn't want to make that fact obvious to everyone else.

It was indeed serious when the Grey Knights were deployed, seeing them arrive often gave mixed feelings that there was an imminent daemonic incursion, and that they were the Imperium's best defence against the daemons and warp spawn.
What was curious was that Dorian saw it fit to deploy a Living Saint here when there were already warriors of the Ordo Malleus sent, the word 'overkill' came to mind just as fast as 'competition'. Rosalinde threw a sideways glance at the Confessor, wondering what he was up to.
He clearly wasn't trying to assert his power else he'd be speaking up to claim his position, he truly was just her trainer.

Honestly, she just wished to join a humble squad of sisters or guardsmen and traverse the battlefield with them, cleansing everything in sight. Her bolter skills were nothing to laugh at, the honourary Stalker Pattern Bolter that was neatly clipped to her armour was quite the testament, and she kind of missed using it.
But of course the Living Saint's tool of destruction was the flaming sword, she appreciated fire as much as the next sister, but there was something about a bolter she liked.

Though she did wonder as she mused over the Inquisitor's words in her mind, just how much of those years was she actually fighting things? Was it an accumulated time or just counting the days that she performed her duties?
It would be rather amusing to see the difference in experience of everyone here if every second of live combat was accumulated, Rosalinde felt she'd probably give even the Grey Knights a run for their money.
Her life had been a giant chain of battles with only a few links missing of down time, which was understandable since she had nearly died several times. Then again she guessed it was probably obvious how much experience she had, Celestians were no pushovers.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Laeradis didn't care who was put in control of this campaign. If it was any apart from the astartes he had shared a thunderhawk with he was contented. He pulled a cigarrette case from a pocket in his fatigues and lit it. He put his feet up on the chair infront of him more to annoy the guard commander infront of him more than anything just because he looked like a pompous idiot.

"Well might aswell take a nap this could go on all night." He muttered to himself as he finished off his smoke and flicked it away before closing his eyes.......


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sealtiel listened to each of the officers reasons to lead the task force. He stepped forwards and moved to the centre of the room, his three Honour Guard pulling in tightly to him. He had watched the Grey Knights with wide eyes and vowed he would not take orders of them, knowing that they resented him and his Flesh Eaters. He raised his hands and began “Children. Everyone of you are children to me. I have scoured the stars for more than any of you, the Guard, brave and ignorant” he looked at the Guardsmen he had marked “The Grey Knights, thinking themselves better of everyone else here I can tell it by their stance” he knew this would cause problems.

“The Blood Swords, full of honour of the Sanguine Bloodline yet over confident” he lastly turned to the Inquisitors and Living Saint “Heroes. One and all however none of you have anything over me I am afraid. I also bring more forces than any of you present, bar those high ranking Guardsmen” he indicated the officers with a nod “And will be able to move them faster than anyone, my Command Staff each in my opinion make up for a hundred Grey Knights and Inquisitors, a thousand Guardsmen and ten score anything else you can muster. I shall not parade me feats over the six centuries I have served in the Emperors Light however I will tell you this, I shall not take orders but rather suggestions”.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_*Let me kill him Captain*_ came Jame's voice as the fool of a Flesh Eater captain spoke _*No let me torture his soul before you kill him, the bastard needs to learn who he is messing with*_ was Galahad's response. William simply shook his head at his two comrades and actually chuckled at the Flesh Eater captain, it was funny how misinformed this brother of thiers was, he truly believed that he was better then William or his men. 

William stood up from his seat and stared down at the captain his face rock hard and his psychic energy causing his eyes and armor to glow brightly, *"Your arrogance amazes me brother, I know as Astartes that we all have pride in our abilities and gifts but never before have I met an arrogant one such as you, and from the seed of Holy Sanguinius himself."* he shook his head at the captain before continuing, *"You say that you are the betters of those that are here, and while I cannot vouch for any others I can for my men and I tell you now you tread on thin ice for WE ARE YOUR BETTERS. You see this scar?"* he pointed to the huge scar that ran down his face, *"I got it from my first encounter with a Bloodthirster, have you ever fought one before, let alone killed one by yourself with no help from others? I highly doubt it, that is what I and my men do Captain, we kill mankind's greatest enemies that others can't even hope to face, and most of the time we do it all alone with only our brothers and our faith in the almighty Emperor." *

*"Now I could go on a track record of each of mine and my mens' accomplishments, like how Galahad had become lost behind enemy lines and killed a Great Unclean One by himself and then fought his way back to us or how James had used only his mind to shield us from the sight of a Changer of Ways so that we could kill it, but I will not. I and my men have a mission to pursue here Captain so know this, if you or any of your men get in our way we will take the most extreme action to assure that our mission is complete. Consider that your only warning, do not get in our way."* 

And with that he nodded at James and Galahad and they followed him out of the tent, just as they left Galahad's laughter could be heard in their three heads along with Jame's _*I think you just made an enemy Captain*_ said James **I am not afraid of a Captain from some successor chapter, I have faced Greater Daemons scarier then him and prevailed, he is the one who should watch himself** said William as they reached their Thunderhawk. William opened a vox link to the Emperor's Justice in orbit, *"Captain I want supplies down here now, my men and I are going to need a permanent base of operations for the time being."* A few seconds later came the reply, "Where at Lord?" William thought about it, *"The closest chapel, we are on our way there to cleanse it, it will be safe when you arrive."*_* "Aye Lord it shall be done."*_ Then the vox went dead and they were on their way to the chapel. 

The cleansing took only about an hour for it was a small chapel and soon it was holier then it had been before this whole mess. He and his men set up shop and once the supplies arrived that they needed, barricades and automatic gun emplacements and the like were set in place, it soon became their small Holy Fortress in the middle of this forsaken world, the flags of their chapter and the Emperor flying above it.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sealtiel had found himself laughing inside. The Grey Knight was inches away from striking him and yet the Flesh Eater did not falter, then the Captain had showed him a scar calling up his deeds. How dare the whelp question him! The Thane noted that before this war was over he would show the Grey Knight the true meaning of the words Adeptus Astartes. And then he had dared threaten him, saying that if him or his Space Marines got in their way he would take up the most drastic measures. The Flesh Eater had heard Uriel say “Let him come Brother” and when tilted his head back noted that he held his hand over his mighty Power Sword.

He did not fear what the Grey Knights like he sensed many within the room did and definitely did not fear their devious torture techniques as the Astartes left he clicked his Vox to the mighty Battlebarge orbiting above saying “I shall be needing the Second and Third ready for deployment, I shall also request that Scout Sergeant Gideon meets me at the Guard Headquarters I have a task for him” he curled his upper lip and spoke to the room “The Grey Knight needs to learn his place his tongue shall be his ending and it will come sooner than he expects, now shall we return to our debate _allies_?”


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Things seemed to be going well, expect the argument between the Grey Knights and Flesh Eaters got into a pointless argument. Yet she was shock at the Grey Knights reaction. Few things surprised her at her age and yet they managed to do it. "Brother Captain William, out of everyone here I am most disappointed at you. I have fought along side the Grey Knights many times and never have I seen this. For you to act like this is to disgrace your chapter and the Inquisition. You are suppose to be purest one of us all only rivaled by the living saint." said Mireal as she then turned towards the flesh eater. "I can understand your behavior but that does not mean I will tolerate it. I am a trained Inquisitor who is also a powerfully psycher meaning I can see your thoughts. You think yourself better then everyone. Until that is when one believe himself to be better then you. Then you go berserk over it. That is your weakness and if you do not conquer it, it will lead you to your downfall." said Mireal as she began to channel her psychic powers inside her body ready to use them at a moment notice. "Now if any you still have a problem you can leave this planet." said Mireal giving them a clod stare.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Castiel stepped forward, Bolt Pistol in hand and roared “You dare enter our minds, wych?” Raphael and Uriel had now drawn their Bolt Pistols, Sealtiel standing behind them grinning beneath his Helm as he realised the massacre inches away from happening. Stepping forward the Thane pushed down his Brothers arms saying “You will not enter my mind again or I shall make sure you don’t have enough of a brain to do so” he turned around and walked past shouting “The Flesh Eaters shall return to our ship we will be back in three days if you want so” his Command Staff followed closely, still looking behind them at the stunned room. The remaining forces planet side had already assembled when the Astartes made it back to their Thunderhawks, many were clasping weapons and the Death Company were under watch from Squad Raguel and it was evident they had not been able to stay calm without their Chaplain. And with that the Flesh Eaters finally departed Ickvus.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As William went over the battlements of their new tiny fortress that was the chapel he got the Inquisitor's message of warning. He scoffed at it before answering her back, *"My apologies Inquisitor, I did act out of turn and I have already tallied my penance for my act. But in defense of my actions the Astartes deserved a lesson, yes I and my men are pure but when such arrogance chances corrupting our mission it angers us for how can a son of the Emperor do such a thing? I will have no further contact from them unless needed for they are more of a risk then an asset, if you wish to meet in person and discuss my assessment of the daemonic presence on this planet here are our coordinates. I will speak with you soon."* he cut off the vox link before glancing once more over the chapel that now served as their home away from home before going inside.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Pausing briefly before standing while the dust settled from both the Grey Knight leaders and the Flesh Eaters swift departures, Brother Captain Lucas Rodeck took to the front of the assembled members of different wings of the Imperial presence.

Looking to his left, then right quickly, he set his helmet down and ran his armoured gauntlet through his closely cut hair. Looking up at the Inquisitor, he bowed his head courteously before starting.

".. My lady, fellow commanders, generals, and ladies and gentlemen!" Lucas started. Looking around again, he saw more eyes move to his direction.

"I am Brother Captain Lucas Rodeck, Master of the Marches for the Iron Lords Space Marines, and I bring with me the strength of the Iron Lords 5th Company and armoured support to bringing stability to Ickvus 5. It pleases me to see representatives from such a large variety of regiments and armies; light infantry, heavy armoured, space marine chapters and Ordos of the Inquisition. It is nice to know we won't be short of any aspect of warfare to fight whatever has come of this planet and it's populace."

Rodeck turned back to the Inquisitor.

"We stand ready to fight for the emperor, my lady!" 

Rodeck bowed again to the Inquisitor, turned away from the assembled crowd and moved to where his company Chaplain, Fiath Sarkias was standing. 

"Chaplain Sarkias, are the men prepared?" He asked the Chaplain.

"Versed and prepared sir. Each warrior is ready for battle; with courage in their hearts, a prayer on their lips and the wrath of the emperor in their weapons!" Replied the Chaplain, his skull face showing no expression bar pure deathly hatred.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

the Grey knights are tolerable, they are fellow astartes, same with librarians, as long as the stay as far away as possible, this though, an Inquisitor searching threw the minds of Space Marines, this will stop and now. standing up to his full towering height, even for a Marine. Yelling over all the enraged voices, 'Silence,' Cristoph waits for the room to quiet, 'this is IT, I will not follow a psyker, official of the Imperium or not who has the disregard to invade the mind of a son of the holy Emperor, I shall leave, for my ship, this WILL be solved, the insult to the honorable Sanguine Sons will be apologized for, I shall return on the appointed time by the Captain of the Flesh Eaters.'

Turning to leave Cristoph makes his may through the masses and heads to the Thunder Hawk, donning his helm he contacts the Emperor's Wind. 'Commander, make contact to Marshal Calin and the Chaplaincy aboard the Hand of Dorn, I have emergency measures needing to be enacted.' The commander replies back that the link will be ready soon. 'Very well, I shall be returning within the hour, have the link ready and open in my quarters.'

While he was enroute to the Emperor's Wind Cristoph, hails the Flesh Eaters, the Comms serf that answers lookes visibly shaken, 'Tell your Captain, that i wish to enjoy his company aboard my Frigate, the Emperor's Wind in six Terran hours time, there will be a feast in his honor and terms of a mutual allegiance shall me made, I await for his response.'

Making berth in the Frigate's docking bay Cristoph makes his way to his quarters near the bridge of the ship, the comms panel is on and Marshal Calin and Chaplain Chandish, the Master of Sanctity for Marshal Calin was on screen. Bowing his unhelmeted head Cristoph looks back up, 'Teachers, I have hit a snag, There is a Inquisitor who dares to look into the minds of brother astartes, this affront is just a beginning, she dares to think this move is acceptable and a fine way to deal with the Sons of the Emperor, it is only time before her Wychery affects our fight for our Holy Father.' holding his hand up for peace, Calin looks at Cristoph questioningly, 'I have elevated you to a member of my Sword Brethren, you were my Banner Carrier, you now command a ship of my fleet, I know you, what would you have done, I trust your judgment as a Brother.'

Standing from his kneeling position, Cristoph latches his Helm to his belt, ' I wish for a fighting force to quell this rebellion and put the fear of not only the Astartes but also the Black Templar into this Inquisitress.' nodding his assent and looking at the Chaplain beside him, the sound went silent for almost 15 minutes as the two leaders conferred, turning back the sound came back again, 'Brother Cristoph,'Calin responded. 'In order to have a command of a fleet of your own, and a force you need, we shall raise you to the rank of castellan, and simultaneously hold the Rank of reculsiarch, all ceremonies shall be held on the arrival of your fleet, you will have the Strike Cruiser Champion of Light and the Gladius Frigate's Cadia Protector and Feren's Stand. you will Receive 150 Brother Astartes of whom to chose your Sword Brethren, a total of 4 Predators a full line breaker squadron and 2 Land Raider Crusaders, you will also have a full complement of neophytes, as well as all support equipment you may need. as a marshal of the Black Templar I declare you in Command of the Ickvus Crusade.'

Struck silent for the surprise, Cristoph only had one small phrase to say, 'for the Emporor's will.' Calin looking back nodded, 'indeed, for the Emperor's will.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Perhaps she had made the wrong move. It look like she was wrong to enter a space marine mind. She just wish they had not gotten up and left in such a rush. She could afford the lost of the Flesh Eaters but the lost of the Black Templar was a crushing blow. She had been to aggressive now they were back in square one. She would need to reunite them all but they would never accept her command, at least they would never accept as long as she was a psycker. "Lieutenant, send this message to the Black Templar and Flesh Eaters." said Mireal as she wrote down a message on the data pad and then sent it to her Lieutenant. "Understood." said the Lieutenant.

Seeing the Iron Lord enter as the other chapters left gave some relief to Mireal. "I am glad that you join us. We are having some command issues here. I plan to resolve them soon. Yet engough about that. We have two possible option to use to end this war. The first is we create a quick strike force and assault their main HQ. This would ensure a low causality rate but it would also allow many chaos forces to escape our wrath. The other option is we push the enemy back and surround their main HQ and then kill any enemy force we find in their. This option will take much longer and will have a higher causality rate. I would like to hear everyone thoughts on these." said Mireal as she waited for everyone to reply.

******************************************************************

"Understood Lieutenant. I will contact Black Templar and Flesh Terrors now. Hail them." said the captain of Mireal Strike Cruiser. "I am the Captain of the Ordo Mallues Strike Cruiser. Mireal wishes to apologize for her action and what she did during the meeting. She wishes to meet with you again to apologize in person and promises not to use her powers in your presence. To make sure that she keeps her promise she will be carrying a Obsidian Null Rod. Which will negate all her psychic powers. Files on these items can be found in section IOMW41.672. Please respond." said the captain as he waited for a reply for either of the two ships.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde could scarcely believe what was happening, Astartes, arguing dominance. How could Sons of her father possibly show so much arrogance!? It appalled her to no end, her hands balled up into fists as she contemplated drawing the fiery sword at her back.
She looked troubled, and almost a little sad at the same time, wondering whether there may be work for the Ordo Hereticus before they'd even hit the enemy lines again.

"Confessor, should we begin an Inquisitorial review?" Rosalinde whispered to Dorian, who thought for a moment before shaking his head.
"Space Marines are troublesome but they do more damage to the enemy than the Imperium. Perhaps further violation may demand action," Dorian replied in a whisper.

She wondered about who might take command now, since the Inquisitress had been effectively deemed unworthy by two chapters, the Black Templars could be expected considering their incredible hate of the warp, unless it was handled by someone as pure as a Grey Knight.
Silently, Rosalinde had been hoping the Grey Knights would take command, their combat prowess could not be ignored, their purity could not be touched, and their loyalty could not be shaken. Adding to that, the Black Templars would have trouble taking orders from anyone barring perhaps the Ordo Hereticus or the Grey Knights.
It was quite the mine field.

The tactics on the other hand seemed a little typical, while she wouldn't want to let a single heretic escape, she wasn't all that fond of casualties, so while she wasn't sure how to proceed, she knew her course was clear.

"We mustn't let a single heretic escape the Emperor's wrath, it must be purged completely else the taint shall take root somewhere else. My vote is for whatever achieves that goal," Rosalinde stated, inwardly hoping there was another plan available. She did have a few theories herself from her many battles, while they had been successful on a small scale, around the size of a squad, the tactic did seem applicable to any scale.

There was a time when the heretics had heavily entrenched themselves in a huge building right in the centre of a metropolis, more autocannons than you could care to count. But a surgical strike from a squad of Seraphim opened them up wide, destroying all defences in the blink of an eye and quickly following it up.
Except... she was hesitant to say anything, her words would carry a lot more weight than they should, and there were probably better tactics out there.
She would listen for now.

"Rosalinde, you should take command, none could doubt your word," Dorian whispered to her in suggestion.
"No," Rosalinde whispered firmly in return, "_I_ doubt my word, I'll not allow others to follow my lack of confidence."
Dorian probably wasn't happy about that, she didn't often exert her will and he'd feel it would be heresy to go against it.
"A Living Saint should be confident in her abilities, she is the Emperor's chosen, the receiver of His most divine gift," Dorian preached quietly to her, to which Rosalinde merely remained silent, a little troubled.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Philip felt a hint of amusement as he watched the situation degrade from bad to worth as the powerfully built and hot tempered captain of the Flesh Eaters suceeded in insulting the grey knights and the inquisitor suceeded in insulting two sets of astartes. He turned to share a word with the swordsman at his side and found him sleeping peacefully as the battle plans degraded around him. Phillip rolled his eyes yet he felt an instinctive wave of warmth towards the man. Any man that good not worry in a time like this had his respect. 

Phillip dislodged the urge to laugh at the ludicrous situation and he moved forwards into the space vacated by the 3 behemoths that had just left the table only to turn in surprise at a booming voice from the doorway


"I am Brother Captain Lucas Rodeck, Master of the Marches for the Iron Lords Space Marines, "

Phillips heart leapt slightly at the sight of the astartes and the promise of support yet he felt the gaping holes left by the astartes of the flesh eaters and the loss of the grey knights keenly.

He moved into the light and before Ingtar could stop him began to speak. He felt every eye upon him and he pulled himself up to his full height desperately dredging up the words from the very pit of his heart. He felt them build like a trickling brook before becoming a stream and he allowed his empathy and desperate emotion to seep through his very pores.

"Brothers this situation is turning from bad to worse. 160 guardsman under my command lost their lives today successfully defending these lands from at least 5 times their number. 160 of my men died today."

He paused to show his shame and the pain of his loss to the group

Brother Astartes, 160 guard may seem like a mere statistic... but that is 160 fresh widows, bereaved children and 160 fresh carcasses for the scum to use against us... "

"The problems are innumerable yet and we are squabbling like children over how we behave and who is to command. I can think of no greater disrespect to those we lost today. Each guardsman, astartes, inquisitorial representitive that died today, died to keep this planet safe"

The flow of words became stronger as he became ever more passionate and his confidence grew as none interrupted him. He pressed on into the silence desperately trying to push them together... unite them and seal them together
"IS this how lightly we take their sacrifice. I take this loss keenly for those guardsman entered the abyss at my word, believing that they would come out the other side. I will not run or hide... i will avenge those that attacked this planet... but to do so we need total unity."

"Today we won a great victory yet in truth we were slaughtered out their as we were disorganized, uncoordinated and disjointed and here in this very council we have split ourselves ever further from our allies. Thus I ask for a show of unity behind the inquisitor and that we place our faith in her that she will ensure the support of the astartes and will do everything she can to lead us to victory."

"As for your tactics, I believe that our timing is key. In the end the strike force must be formed but we will need the full strength of the astartes for without them the imperial guard assault would not be strong enough... we are too visible in our valkyrie and not as deadly as assault marines or seraphim. In seige war fare against these lightly armoured cultists I would back my men over all others yet I believe it would be more opportune to gain the full cooperation of the astartes before commencing such a battle."

"Therefore I suggest we begin with the gradual and more costly offensive and will offer Squad Infernum and myself to be in the middle of this offensive. It may well force them into pressing more and more of their forces into the offensive meaning the eventual strike force may have less to deal with when they assault meaning they can move more quickly. It will also by the inquisitor the time she needs, I have faith she will suceed."

"I believe I have talked some sense" his eyes glinted with amusement. "I will not take offense if someone believes otherwise."

He stared around to find everyone staring at him. For a moment he caught the living saints eye and his mouth curled into a cheeky smile and he winked.

He was brought back to reality by the outraged expression of the tosser standing behind her like a pompous bulldog. He blanched as he realised what he had just done.. he had just winked at a living saint. Fear flooded him and it was compounded by Ingtar's whisper in his ear

"Have a nice funeral"


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fraycon dove towards the center engine and threw the bomb he had on his belt towards it. They had 5 minutes to getout of the blast area. He radioed his squad and told them to run. They had to duck and roll to get past the shots that the guards were firing. He had to be running for at least 4 minutes now and he still kept going, his squad close behind. And at last after 5 intense minutes the bomb went off. The explosion was huge and even from their distance they could still feel the shock wave. The squad was out of bombs so the only thing they could do was headback to the main HQ...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Donning simple robes Sealtiel and Uriel accompanied by the armoured Castiel and a pair of Death Company Astartes moved towards docking ring Alpha as the Battlebarge approached the small, almost baby like Black Templar Frigate. The Captain, at least the Thane assumed he was a Captain, had invited him to a feast in his name and being Brothers though of different Bloodlines with them being from Rogal Dorn and his Imperial Fists he had felt obliged to accept. 

His face was hidden by shadows he felt the Battlebarge clasp onto its younger cousin and turned to his Brothers, noticing Uriel slip a pair of Bolt Pistols under his robes he could see under the red cloaks of the Death Company Astartes were Bolt Pistols and Chainswords. He smiled and said “Brothers, these are fellow Astartes we do not need to worry when aboard I shall ask you to remove helms and hoods fore if we are to gain allies they shall have to see our _true_ faces” the ship shook once again and the metal blast doors began to part, the Space Marines stared into the bright light with bared fangs and awaited to be welcomed aboard……..


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

dark angel said:


> the ship shook once again and the metal blast doors began to part, the Space Marines stared into the bright light with bared fangs and awaited to be welcomed aboard……..


Cristoph marched forward, two of his personal squad flanking him, one carrying a small wooden box with reverence, inside an item only Christoph himself knew, an item he hopes would aid in forging a bond of friendship and brotherhood with the Flesh Eaters.

As the doors opened between the two conjoined battle ships the glare of the airlocks whited out the view of Cristoph for a moment. blinking to clear his vision Cristoph Wearing black robes and a white tabard with the Iron Cross emblazoned over it in red stepped forward. Reaching his hand forward in Brotherhood to the other marine commander, 'Brother, I am Castellan and Reclusiarch of the Ickvus crusade, enjoying the equivalent rank of a Company Captain and Chaplain of the Codex Astartes. I welcome you aboard my ship the Emperor's wind, I am honored you join me here in Brotherhood and i come with the hopes of mutual allegiance under our father the Emperor.'


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William's mind was completely focused on his task at hand, not a single detail escaped his sight. He sat in what had been the head priest's quarters cleaning his armor meticulously, he had found that this had been one of the few things that relaxed him a lot, his mind usually on the mission at hand or the training of his men and brothers or of himself. Grey Knights rarely got downtime like other Astartes, they were usually just sent back for refueling and training and restocking of ammo and weapons before they were sent out again.

So, while they were pure of mind and body and spirit they were still men no matter how holy and powerful and they did have their own thoughts, and sometimes it was hard to be able to just let those thoughts go and relax their minds for once in their lives. All of them found one thing that helped them do this while in transit or during a few hours of downtime, for instance William's was cleaning his armor and weapons while Jame's was meditation and the strengthening of his mind.

They had returned not too long ago from a small recon mission out into the city to explore and mark areas of interest with small psychic beacons and placing a few teleport beacons in areas where they knew they would be needed soon. As of yet only a few attacks had been attempted on the chapel a few hours after their arrival but all had been beaten back maliciously and so far none others have happened, the daemons knew of their presence and were avoiding them. This was a good sign, it meant that the daemons were fearful of them and that he and his men were going to have a smooth campaign, well as smooth as fighting could be.

----------------

The chapel was like a small fortress that glowed in the darkness that was the outskirts of the city, huge shining giants in silver armor patrolling it's emplacements and battlements. It was to be the base that all of the Grey Knights' further attacks would be based out of, and it was now the holiest place on the planet.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fraycon's team had finally made it to the front lines and thing did not look good. Dead bodies everywhere. He didn't even wan to know what happened, he was just happy he made it back. The team was immediantly spotted by guardsmen snipers. The team was quikly greeted by a junior officer and escorted into a safe building. They were offered combat rations and water which they accepted. Fraycon was gladhe was back on the front line where he belonged.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde was eyeing Dorian subtly, making sure he wasn't going to try anything funny in terms of nominating Rosalinde for leadership, he knew Rosalinde wouldn't have enough willpower to punish him for such matters yet he was remaining silent for the time being.
Suddenly a familiar voice caught her attention, her gaze glided across the people gathered and settled upon the guardsman from before as he started a speech.

There was something about him, he wasn't like the other guardsmen, like he possessed some strange kind of energy that most guardsmen lacked, he spoke in such a way you could almost sympathise with him, a guardsman.
Rosalinde was already aware of the tragedy a long long time ago, 160 guardsman suddenly sounded so staggering, unbearable, most people would never have even considered what 160 lives meant on the battlefield, especially not in times like these.
In times like these guardsmen were seen as much of a commodity as bolts were, it was beyond comprehension the sheer sacrifice in total that the Imperial Guard were making to hold the line.

So Rosalinde wasn't really the one that needed convincing, she knew where her priorities were, though hopefully everyone else in this room would also be somewhat enlightened.
He strangely looked so confident, even with such imposing figures around like the Inquisitor or the newly arrived space marines, just a mere human and he had as much guts as a space marine.

On second thought, perhaps _more_ guts...

She was looking right at him as he was the centre of attention right now, and she was almost 100% sure he had winked at her.
One part of her wanted to beat him over the face, another part wanted to laugh, guardsmen were charming in their own way, even through the grisliness of war they still often found time to crack jokes and such, so she was more amused than angry.
However... Dorian made the connection pretty quick, squintly slightly as he noticed the guardsman, glancing to back to Rosalinde a few times before his nostrils flared and eyes widened in rage, his hand snapped to his inferno pistol.
The weapon barely left its holster before a power armoured hand gripped Dorian's forearm, he looked at Rosalinde incredulously, wondering what the hell she was doing.

Rosalinde averted her gaze and looked at the floor to the side a little, bringing her other wrist up against her mouth as she suppressed a laugh or even a smile, attempting to maintain her composure.
She felt Dorian subtly wrestle with her hand in attempt to free his inferno pistol, but that arm was used to hefting around a huge fiery blade, he didn't have much hope. He resigned to just dropping the pistol back into its holster and glaring at the guardsman, his gaze looked like it could flay the flesh off someone.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mireal saw what had happened between Philip, the living saint and Dorian and was unsure what to do about it. In fact she had no experience with deal with living saints besides false ones which were usually taken care by the Ordo Herecticus. She decided it would be best to finish the meeting. "I see, then it is decided. The Imperial Guard will hold the line while an elite strike force will use hit the enemy hard. Anyone who wishes to volunteer for this strike force please say so now. Remember the Emperor is watching." said Mireal as she look around waiting for people to volunteer. She predicted that the space marines would volunteer for such a task and also some guardsmen. Yet she was unsure about the living saint. Would she fight side by side the guardsmen and use it to raise moral or go deep in the enemy lines and show them the error of their ways. "Also Dorian and Philip, can I see the two of you alone, I wish to speak to the two of you." said Mireal as she then waited for everyone else to leave.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Saffren stood up and led Colonel Kinner out of the room. It had been difficult to keep the Colonel from screaming in outrage at the behaviour of the Astartes. "Throne, what's wrong with them!" Kinner raged as Saffren steered him away. "Can't they see that they are acting like spoilt children!"

"It's not our place to make judgements of them," Saffren said quitely. "Yes they may behave in an arrogant manner but they are still Astartes. For all the trouble they cause us they cause the enemy much more."

"The Guard could do it without them," spat Kinner. With that the Colonel marched off.

Saffren sat down to watch everyone leaving the meeting. Damn arrogant bastards, he thought to himself.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Phillip watched the reaction of dorion with amusement as he tried to unholstered his inferno pistol only to be stopped by the living saint. He moved his hand away from where it was hovering over his own pistol. Shot for shot, he would loose by miles but if he was going to die he was going to die defending himself. 

His eyes had been fixed, cooly meeting the man's deadly gaze with a cool unconcerned stare yet in his peripheral he could see a red tinted helm and he looked down to see Ingtar standing infront of him, las pistol raised.

Phillip laughed and whispered in his ear
"You dont have to protect me"
"I bloody do, that pistol can flay the flesh off your bones. It's an inferno pistol"
Phillips laughter turned to a grimace as he studied the pistol warily and the frown deepened as he heard the inquisitors voice

"Anyone who wishes to volunteer for this strike force please say so now. Also Dorian and Philip, can I see the two of you alone, I wish to speak to the two of you."

Ingtar's hurried whisper epitomized his own thoughts

"Well now your well and truly fucked"

Phillip nodded yet he held himself high
"Even if I'm fucked, no need to show it."

He strode over reaching the inquisitor and leaving Ingtar hovering nervously over by the wall next to the sleeping guardsman. He reached the Inquisitor and met her intense gaze with his own cool stare, holding her gaze for a few seconds before bowing his head in deference to her authority.

"You wished to talk to me, sir" he whispered and his chest tightened in fear but his face and eyes did not change


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde looked at Dorian a few times in the corner of her vision, not sure what he was going to do but she hoped it wouldn't be too drastic while she was occupied.
She needed some time to think about whether or not she should join this strike team, it was in her nature to want to go and assure the missions success, but it was quite possible her aid would just be overkill.
If that be the case, then she would be better off assisting the guardsmen here, any effort spent here would doubtlessly save dozens of lives, which was quite the bargain.
Also with Dorian occupied it would let her decide in peace, no doubt he'd be quick to tell her where to go so that she'd be the most impressive, completely ignoring all other factors.

Dorian made his way over to the Inquisitor also, his hand visibly twitching as it hovered over the stock of his inferno pistol, but he was quite formal otherwise.

"How may I serve you, Inquisitor?" Dorian formally inquired, partly bowing his head in respect.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

With the Pleasantries out of the way Cristoph takes his honored guests to his ships viewing platform above the bridge, the chamber had been re-purposed for this occasion, trophies of battle and suits of astartes armour lined the edges of the armoured bubble, every suit was painted to represent a different chapter of Space Marines, the Flesh eaters chapter was prominently displayed at the head of the line.

'This, Captain, is the feast.' A large table filled with food from all over the Imperium, the other Black Templar where lined at intervals through the table and two chairs where available facing each other at the head of the table, each obvious for whom they where designed. Cristoph turned to face the fellow Captain 'enjoy yourself, and my men in brotherhood!'


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sealtiel looked at the vast ammounts of food and turned his robed head to Chaplain Castiel saying "Brother-Chaplain keep your Death Company Astartes on full alert" turning away he took seat, Uriel doing the same next to him, the Flesh Eater reached forwards and grabbed a leg of some kind of bird, pulling it to his face he toom a bite and bit trhough the bone still within as if it was paper and looked up at the Black Templars saying with a mouth full of food "For the Emperor!".


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

laughing with the pleasure of the fellow astartes, Cristoph responded, 'for the emperor!' Cristoph dug into the food arrayed in front of him.

After a time eating Cristoph looked up to Sealtiel, 'Captain, I have something for you.' Cristoph snaps his fingers and the marine guarding the small chest came forward handing it to the Castellan. reaching for the box and handing it to the Flesh Eater, 'this is my promise to work along side you in this system as brother Astartes, The Ickvus Crusade is on her way and we will strike down the menace born here.'


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sealtiel took the scroll out of the hands of the Black Templar and handed it to Uriel who proceeded to place it within his robes. Nodding his thanks Sealtiel stood and said "We shall accept your alliance Brother, we shall smite the Traitors from this world, in His name" then a tap on his shoulder alerted him to Castiel who brought his helmed head next to the Thane Of Blood-Fall's ear saying "The Lady-Inquisitor has sent a apolagy Brother she has given her terms shall you accept?" clicking his fingers Sealtiel took a seat and said "Yes Castiel, I shall".


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

'yes, the apology, I hear of it,' Cristoph mentions. 'I was waiting for you response as to this matter as to support you, brother, I shall accept as well, my feelings are wary but my heart is pure.' Standing from his seat Cristoph looks over at the fellow chaplain and Captain Sealtiel, 'shall we accept together, bring the full force of our current forces with us? I am sure she will need our assistance if this rebellion is to be quashed in any reasonable amount of time, and a view of our forces as one, united in cause and brotherhood shall be all she needs to understand our stance on this,' Cristoph pauses for a moment as if looking for the right word, 'difficult, issue.'


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"WHAT IN THE EMPEROR NAME WERE YOU TWO THINKING!" yelled Mireal at both Dorian and Phillip. "You, What The Hell Where You Thinking? Winking At A Living Saint, During A Meeting An Important Meeting In The Presence Of Both The Inquisition And The Ecclesiarchy. You Almost Got Shot By Dorian Here." said Mireal as she tried to clam herself down. "And you Dorian, what were you thinking. It just a wink, yes he's an idiot for winking but you don't have to kill him for it. The last thing we need is the guard getting angry at you. Now here is whats going to happen, were all going to forget that this little thing happened. You guys are going to get along, if you can't I'll send your souls to the Emperor." said Mireal as she gaved both of them an icy cold stare that showed no mercy.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Davion jerked forward as the valkyrie avoided another AA missile. Sgt. Amadeus looked at the others and said,"Alright you all know the drill. Get out there, protect the captain and fire your hellgun at anything that dosen't have the imperial aquila on. Davion as your new I want you to stay close to me and the Captain. We escort him until we reach the local camp and then we will reinforce the Cadian 99th who are making a push towards an enemy objective. We will be given a proper briefing at the camp".

The Valkyrie landed and Sgt. Amadeus shouted,"OK this is it, combat protocol 578!"
And the ramp door opened. Davion, sgt. Amadeus took point, ready to shoot anything that moved. The captain walked out of the valkyrie. He walked over to sgt. amadeus and said,"Report".

"Nothing here right now but I expect we will meet some resistance as we move towards the camp. Permission to move to our objective", Sgt. Amadeus replied to the officer.

"Granted", said the Captain. Davion remained silent, keeping an eye out for the enemy.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Phillip listened to the inquisitor shouting and the urge to wink at her became unbearable, like a gnawing desperation in his stomach but he felt ingtar's words deep upon his mind and he barely restrained himslf aided by the inquisitors hard stare. Maybe it was the stare or the rumours of death that surrounded the inquisition but he no longer felt particularly confident of surviving this campaign.

Then an idea sprung to his mind and he looked sincerely into the inquisitors eyes

"Sir, I accept my actions were crass and wrong and therefore I will immediately apologise to the saint herself."

He stopped himself from smiling and looked at Dorian and then to the saint who seemed to be relieved to be alone and deep in thought.

"I don't blame the guy for going for me... but i do blame him for being so controlling over the living saint. Surely the saint is the beloved of the imperium and though it is far from my place, surely she can decide what she wishes."

"Inquisitor i would like to make my men available for either the strike team or holding the line. We are at your command as you see fit."


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Dorian's eyes narrowed dangerously a little when he was suddenly shouted at, he was clearly not happy being chided by an Inquisitor of another Ordo, the urge to draw his inferno pistol was incredible yet he resisted it.
He wasn't here to set the place on fire, he was here to ensure the Living Saint was properly used.

"I've killed men for less," Dorian said a little flatly, "The roots of heresy take many forms, such arrogance in openly displaying something like a wink to a Living Saint, I see it as the potential to sprout heresy, but by the Living Saint's will alone this guardsman remains alive. Her judgement is more pure than mine, he will not be executed for this arrogance, you have my word."
He turned from the Inquisitor and glared at Phillip for a moment.

"And you, guardsman, know your place, the Living Saint is the Will of the Emperor, I do not _control_ her, no one does, so kindly take your nose out matters you do not understand, _guardsman_," Dorian said imperiously.

Rosalinde silently just stood there in thought, a little lost for what to do, idly stroking the glistening feathers of one of her wings curled around her protectively.
What would Father want her to do? Smite the heretics or protect the heroes? Why was it such a hard decision?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"Dorian, I suggest you watch what you say, for I will ignore you comment about killing people for less then a wink. Remember he is a guardsmen, a guardsmen did not start the Horus Heresy nor did they start Age of Apostasy. It was also not ended by guardsmen but many of them were killed. Without guardsmen their would be no Imperium. They are the Emperor Currency and the Imperium blood use them well. I hope you understand what I mean by this. As for you guardsmen, Dorian is right, it is not your place to tell him or what the living saint to do. Now let us put this matter behind us. We are all children of the Emperor. Let us reserve our hatred for our true enemies, the forces of chaos. We have twelve hours before we strike. Take this time to rest. I will be in my quarters if yo need anything. The Emperor protects." said Mireal as then made a sign of the aquilla and got ready to leave, waiting to see if anyone else had something to say.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William was tired and covered in blood as were the two of his brothers that had gone with him and he felt ill at ease with the knowledge they were taking back with them. For whatever reason they had rarely ran into any daemons or cultists for that matter with each successive patrol out into the city, yes they had encountered traitors galore but the lack of daemonic presence unnerved him, it could only mean one thing and that was not good.

As they made their way to the entrance to the chapel Justin opened the doors for them before closing them again. Galahad was making his way to them down the center aisle, *"Gawain, Arthur you may go rest, good work today brothers."* Gawain and Arthur nodded and made thier way to their quarters. William turned and took off his helmet as Galahad began to speak, _*"Lord we had an incursion today."*_ William tilted his head as he tried to read into the anxiety in Galahad's voice,* "What type of incursion?"* he asked.

_*"A daemon of the shadows attempted to break in to our sanctum but was burned when it came near. The enemy is trying to find a weakness which means it thinks it has the strength to oust us."*_ said Galahad. William nodded and placed his hand on his brother's shoulder, *"Get back to your station, I will inform the Inquisitor."* He made his way to where they had set up thier planetwide vox system and he opened a link to the Inquisitor Mireal, *"Inquisitor this is Captain Tolle, it would seem that our initial thoughts on the enemy's strength and cunning were below what they might be. I request an immediate meeting with you."* As he sat and waited for a response William began an exercise to calm and clear his mind.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Dorian was becoming less pleased with this Inquisitor by the second, his attentions drifted off the guardsman mostly to focus upon the Inquisitor for a moment.
He was a little outraged and lost for where to begin.
"I shall hunt down heresy to the very ends of this entire universe if I have to, it does not matter how small the taint heresy may be, it must be crushed with no mercy, I do not care what this guardsman may or may not be capable of but if he has the seeds of heretical taint within him then I shall purge him from existence," Dorian said clearly, "I would not criticise your ways of hunting daemons, Inquisitor, however if your laxity about heresy says anything about your vigilance in hunting daemons, I shudder to think of the trust we have placed in you."
"You do your duty and let me do mine, as is the way of the Imperium," Dorian said, before turning away and walking off.

Take this time to rest...? Rosalinde was unfamiliar with that concept, she would not waste time, heresy still abounds in these lands, it was her duty to crush it.
She'd head over to the front lines, at least she'd be doing something there, she was restless to a fault and rather scared of disappointing Father again.
Though she wouldn't mind a bit more time to think, as the options laid before her were rather difficult to choose from.

Dorian however had other ideas, as he made his way back towards the valkyries outside and over to his one where the Sisters waited.
"Prepare a purgation contingent, I am not at ease with the people of this planet, the seeds of heresy may have already spread too far but we must attempt to salvage the righteous and pure of heart, we must not be caught offguard," Dorian said to the superior, who saluted and quickly got back onto the valkyrie with her squad.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(Same time post sorry blazinvire. Just flow with it if you can if not pm me and ill change it)

"Heresy" Phillip laughed aloud. "A man that stood and faced danger and held a trench with two hundred men proclaiming the emperor's name while you sat and shit yourself in a cosy little base, a heretic. You bastard." 

He turned away in disgust before turning back to the inquisitor

"Inquisitor you did not answer my question about where you wish me to be. I assume you need to consider the situation. I will be in my valkyrie with my squad. Patch through to Remus and ask for Sergeant Phillip Kandor or Phillip chances are Remus had already made himself known. By your leave inquisitor I have an apology to make."

With that he strode away allowing the trace of a smile to stretch over his face, which he quickly hid as he approached the winged form. He looked at her and his hand jumped to his hair and he quickly supressed his emotions. If he was to apologise sincerely he had to get a grip upon himself.

Throne, she was a living saint. He had to get a grip. He walked up to the woman and stood a few inches away, scared to disturb the beauty of her poise and her thought

He cleared his throat to announce his presence and waited for her to look at him and though his breath was stolen, he forced himself to hold his emotions from his eyes. 

"I wished to apologise" he said clearly and calmly "My action was crass and low and I'm sorry. I hope to fight alongside you once more" 
He smiled calmly and waited for her to accept or excuse him. In his peripheral he saw Ingtar shift in discomfort.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde looked a little troubled, not just by the decision she had to make but what had gone on between the guardsman and Dorian. Inner conflicts never were easy, especially these kind where Rosalinde wanted to side with both sides, it made it a little frustrating.

On the guardsman's cue Rosalinde turned to regard him, still looking a little troubled in her eyes but she was mostly expressionless, perhaps a little inquisitive.
Even though the man had nearly earned a sizzling hole right through the head and been indirectly accused of heresy, he was still polite enough, rather strange really, Rosalinde probably would have put a bolt through the person's head that said she was a heretic.
She'd never turn away from Father, she'd die first.

"Don't worry about me, I'm not offended, but Dorian isn't happy. He's just trying to do his job..." Rosalinde said, looking at the door a little regretfully before turning back to the guardsman, "Phillip right? My name's Rosalinde, I guess we never properly met."
She moved her wing away back to its at rest position, and extended her hand. It was good to finally, properly meet this heroic guardsman, almost humbling really.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

The Squad moved slowly forward, forming a horshoe around the officer. All that can be seen is burning wreckage and craters made by lascannons. Davion sees movement out of the corner of his eye. He turns his hellgun to where he saw it but theres nothing there.

Just then an explosion knocks Davion of his feet. He is stunned for a moment before Sgt. Amadeus grabs him and pulls him to his feet. Davion can see limping figures coming through the smoke. At first he thinks it members of his squad but then when he sees their rotting flesh he realises they are servants of nurgle.

"Oh shit, nurglites!", Davion shouts as he aims his hellgun. He fires 3 shots, hitting a zombie. The power of the upgraded lasgun tears it apart and Davion looks to Sgt. Amadeus for orders. But the sqaud leader is trying to pry a zombie off one of the other kasrkin. He looks to the others and says,"Form a circle around the Captain. Conserve your ammo and don't be afraid to use your knives if they get too close".

Davion starts firing his hellgun at the oncoming nurglites. His shots hit 3 zombies and they fall to the ground. The squad starts moving towards the camp.


----------



## Bladestorm (Apr 23, 2007)

*The 12th Kelghani*

The shuttles from the Imperial Navy ship, Ardent Light, made their way through the planets atmosphere.

The shuttles, matte black and emblazoned with the aquila of the Imperial Guard and the Green Flame of the 12th kelghani Regiment. Each landed in a well organized ring in the basecamps landing field, unloading the four Companies and their attached armor. 

Each and every soldier in the regiment, which seemed much smaller than most, only 1500 strong, wore the black carapace armor signature to the regiment. Every soldier, from cook to guard to veteran to officer wore the facecovering gas mask. Unlike the Kreig Death Corps and the Steel Legions of Armageddon, they were not out of necessity- but for intimidatation.

In neat, ordered rows the men filed out, guns and weapons at an attention pose.

From the very last shuttle, came the commander of the 12th, Colonel Shona Han. As she exited her shuttle, every man in the regiment snapped to a salute. She raised her hands as she looked them in the eye.

"Sons and Daughters of kelghan, we come to this world to fight the servants of the Ruinous Powers." Her voice boomed through her vox amplifier "Already here are the Emperor's finest- The Astartes, the Inquisition, and the Regiments of the Glorious God Emperor!"

Her men simply stared on, 1500 red glowing eyes taking in their commanders every word.

"We have the priviliage of serving besides the best, and we will bring the wrath of the Imperium on the enemy. We shall add this world to the list of our victories or may the annals of Kelghan say that we made our tomb here, surrounded by the enemy"

The men gave a single "Aa-rooh" and brought their left hand to their right shoulder, making a sound that carried far. 

"Captains, take command of your companies. I want the regiment situated within the hour"

Each of the Company Commanders signaled the affirmative and began to move their troops, in order, to set up housing and armories.

The Colonel herself turned to a nearby guardsmen, one not kelghani. He was her... tour guide. "Where can I be fully appraised of the situation"

"In the Command Center ma'am" he said "This way"


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Captain Rodeck stood at the back of the room, watching representatives from different fighting units here on Ickvus 5 make their way out of the room, or engaged in small groups of conversations. He saw a few of them were getting heated around the Inquisitor, he decided to keep well away. In amongst this, Rodeck turns to his Chaplain.

"Brother Sarkias, how do you interpret the Inquisitors words?" Rodeck asked the wise Chaplain. Sarkias was the Company Chaplain when Rodeck first became a brother in the 5th under Captain Helman, and would always find sage and level headed council from the grim faced warrior. 

"I say we use the tactical flexibility the Codex Astartes gave us and form the spearhead of the strike force, strike deep into enemy lines. I'm very sure that some of these guard contingents would relish the opportunity to fight alongside us in the assault. We bring our transports with us, and select other vehicles to assist us, nothing will stand before us" Sarkias said, gripping his hand into a tightly gripped fist.

Rodeck nodded in approval. "Very good Brother Sarkias, I shall go about the preparations with Brother Techmarine Kobelco for the armoured support."

"Very good, Captain, I shall tend to the company brothers spiritual requirements!" Sarkias said as he snapped a quick salute to the Captain. 

Rodeck made his way to the Inquisitor, waiting a moment for a conversation to finish before grabbing the attention of Mireal.

"My lady, I wish to offer my companies service to the strike force!.."


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

On the Starfall, Daniela sat behind her codifier, the hololith next to her displaying the planet and the 
deployment of various forces as well as orbitting starships. Three more had emerged from the warp in 
the last hour, imperial navy vessels carrying several more regiments of Imperial Guard, they would probably 
never land, they were in a spread holding pattern at the edge of the system, near warppoint, spreading out 
to form the blockade.
With a heavy sigh she began making her transmissions, encoding them with magenta level encryption.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Transmission origin: Inquisitorial cruiser Starfall
Transmission Destination: Ickus 5, Inquisitor Mirial
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Inquisitor Mirial,

My apologies for not attending the warmeeting you had scheduled. However as inquisitors, our mission is to
ferret out the hidden dangers that threaten the imperium. And a full scale war such as is occurring on the
surface is not a place where I would be able to add much in way of expertise, nor contribute much with
the forces at my command.
As ranking inquisitor, I will ofcourse defer to you in the matters of this debacle, and I hope my absence
is not missed, and that the war meeting has ironed out and coordinated the joint efforts of the various 
forces of the imperium at hand. I have been busy meanwhile making myself usefull in examining the various 
elements of the enemy's threats and making assessments and scenarios based on the information I have.
The obvious and most gravous threat is ofcourse the zombie plague, making our force turn upon themselves
even after a victory. I took the liberty of obtaining several samples of this threat and isolate them for
study aboard my vessel.
The rising of the dead is due to a disease, a warpbased virus that transmits on contact. It is also quite
possible that the disease is airborne, though it's lifespan without a host body is very limited. It also
means that any forces that have come in contact with the zombies are probably infected.
While a body is sound and whole, the disease is relatively inert, though I do not discount long term
debilitating effects on it's host.
As soon as the body is weakened however, either due to injury or a lapse in the immune system due to
another more ordinary disease, the warp energy is released. Tissue rapidly necrotises and the body will
become a walking corpse in a matter of hours.
The most disturbing fact I have encountered though is that this disease infects ALL humanoid life. Not
just humans, but the noble astartes are also not immune to this disease. While I doubt that the disease
is as effective against them as an unaugmented human, serious injuries, such as sustained by war WILL
affect them in a similar manner.
Proof of this I have included in the form of several pict images with this transmission. These were
taken by my savant when we investigated the command bunkers that were recently captured and the ground
around them oblitorated. I must inform you, that the structures are all very well constructed and impervious
to orbital bombardment.
With the current threat to the imperium of this disease, containment will be a high priority. As such, I have
ordered three of the naval ships that were coming to send reinforcements to the imperial guard to hold
position near the outer edge of the system. I Very strongly advice we instigate an inquisitorial quarantine
on this planet, until the planet is pacified, and a cure for this disease is found.
I stress again, even astartes are affected by this disease, so we will have to find a means to contain
even them, lest they become the harbringers of this deadly disease throughout the imperium.
My staff onboard the Starfall is currently working hard to find more information on this disease, and I
hope we will be able to find a means to eradicate it from this planet, I have requested some additional
forces from an adeptas sororitas convent I am well connected with to journey here, along with their full
staff of ordo hospitaler.
I sincerely hope that we will be able to cleanse this planet, for if not, I believe our most extreme
of measures will be nescessary to preven the spread of this cancer in the imperium. An option doubly
painfull, for not only for the loss of the planet and the imperial guard forces upon it, but also the
many astartes that have come to cleanse it.


By the Emperor's Grace,
Inquisitor Daniela Garth.

Attachments:
Preliminary autopsy and bio-reports of infected victims
Picts of a zombie traitor marine
Pict recording of the disease spreading through a body of a victim

Transmission Ends.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

She mulled over their options in this. The astartes that had come were very headstrong, bordering on egotistical,
They would have to be kept in the dark for a while about this, they would certainly object heavily to be
forced into such a quarantine. She needed someone else to ensure this quarantine, someone who would do the
right thing, and had the strength to stand up to them. Her thoughts finally settled on William, the commander
of the Grey Knights. They were the purest of the astartes ever, and if any would be able to totally resist this
disease, it would be them. Also, they knew the danger of the ruinous powers better than anyone. Even if they
were infected, they would understand the need for the quarantine, even if it meant damning themselves.
She activated her cogitator again and began to write a second message, coded magenta, for his eyes only.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Transmission origin: Inquisitorial cruiser Starfall
Transmission Destination: Ickus 5, Captain William Tolle of the Grey Knights
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Greetings Captain,

We met briefly on the battlefield below, I am inquisitress Daniela Garth of the Ordo Hereticus. While normally
my ordo and your chamber militant aren't affliated, I write this message in good faith and due to the graveness
of the matter.
I have begun an investigation of the disease that causes the dead to rise as zombie, and made several very
disturbing finds. Aside from being more insidious than I first thought, it is also far more dangerous, because
it can affect even the bodies of Astartes. Included are picts proving this. After your purge of the bunker,
my forces investigated it, and found several of the traitor marines that had been eradicated by you and your
men had also risen from the grave. They were clearly not followers of the plague god, but were affected 
nonetheless by his disease. As such, I think it's very possible that astartes loyal to the emperor that fall
might rise as the undead. Even worse, that the living astartes who have come in contact with this threat might
possibly have become carriers of this disease.

As such, I believe it might be nescessary to institute an inquisitorial quarantine of the planet and it's 
orbitting ships. I request you have your medicae examine yourself, your men and any that might have come
in contact with you after returning from the surface. Included in this transmission is the data I have on
the disease and how to diagnose it in carriers. I am personally working to find a cure to this disease
in order to stave of the dreadfull consequences if this is not contained.

For now, I have shared this information only with you and Inquisitor Lady Mirial, I request you keep this
a secret for now, while the navy ships that are still arriving in this system are setting up a picketline
outside the system to bar any from leaving. My guess from the 'headstrong' nature of the commanders of the
other astartes forces, who I believe are far more suseptible to this threat than yourself, is that they would
not take kindly to such measures as a quarantine, and themselves above the 'frailties' of unaugmented humans.

I have diagnosed myself and my forces, and to my dismay, we have caught the contagion, as such I also request
that if you see my vessel breaking orbit, that you fire upon and oblitorate it. The naval forces have similar
orders concerning the fleet around this planet.

I pray to the emperor that my worst fears concerning this disease and the possible consequences if it is not
halted do not come to pass and that we will prevail against the ruinous powers.

May The emperor be with you,
Inquisitress Daniela Garth

Attachments:
Preliminary autopsy and bio-reports of infected victims
Picts of a zombie traitor marine
Pict recording of the disease spreading through a body of a victim

Transmission Ends.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

She sighed and leaned back, she was tired, she had not slept much since their return to the ship. She reminded
herself that she needed to keep her strength, else the disease would strike. All of them had been infected by
it on the battlefield. If they died, they would be zombies.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sealtiel had left the Frigate on good measures, this was something he had set out to do before the Angels Fury had even docked with the ship. And he had once again in his opinion succeeded. Now Squads Israfel, Samael, Raguel, Scout Squad Gideon, the Death Company and the Command Squad were ready to deploy to Ickvus within a moments notice from Sealtiel. Standing once again in full armour with his plumed helm upon his head the Captain clicked his neck and stared at the two Thunderhawks that would carry his forces planet side and smiled, walking onto the one containing the Death Company and Command Squad with a nod to Castiel. 

The pair of Transports broke through the atmosphere Sealtiel saying over the Vox “Lady-Inquisitor I return however I do not require you to carry around the Null Rod, I am sure you can keep your own thoughts to yourself it would be much appreciated” the Angels Fury slowly became a receding dot in the sky as the Thunderhawks landed within the Imperial Guard Headquarters, Sealtiel standing outside awaiting the Inquisitress.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Chapters and new forces were arriving. It seemed almost as if the entire Imperium had arrived here to defeat the forces of chaos. Yet with the message from the Grey Knights put her in a tough position. The Grey Knights warnings could not be ignored but if she went to meet them it might brake the newly forge allies that she had just made. "Everyone who has just arrived, the war meeting ended about 5 minutes ago. If I had received some kind of notice before hand I have extended to include you. Now I must attend another meeting yet my acolyte here will inform you on everything you have miss and will note all your request and tell them to me after your mission is done. My apologizes for not being able to speak to you at this time." said Mireal as she made her way to the Grey Knights location were they had requested to speak with her.
******************************************************************
Mireal had now arrived Chapel of the Grey Knights. As she did she got a message from Inquisitor Daniela of the Ordo Hereticus. She quickly began to skim over it as she waited for the Grey Knights to escort her. As she waited to sent a message back telling the Inquisitor to notify Ordo Sepulturum of this problem. It seemed that their would be no retreat from this planet until victory.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Galahad came out to escort the Inquisitor into their sanctum, he was completely silent and said not a word and bowed to her as he left her where William was to meet her. William entered into the chapel from a side room where he had been watching what the other Inquisitor had sent him and nodded at Mireal, *"Inquisitor, I am pleased that you have come." *He motioned for her to follow him. They entered the room where he had come from, the pict and vid logs up on the screen, *"This is one of the dangers I must inform you about but I assure you it is not the least. I and my men have tested ourselves and come to the conclusion that because of our abilities we cannot be infected by this disease seeing as how it is warp based and we are anathema to the warp and all its forms."*

His face became grim, "But that does not exclude our menials who had come planetside to help us set up our base of command and it has come to my attention that they are infected, so it seems that I and my men are staying here for awhile. Now on to what I needed to tell you," he brought up a map of the city and the limits of where he and his men had gone, "These are the places that I and my men have scouted before any of our major patrols which are the red dots, the scouted areas are in yellow. The purple areas are areas where we had encountered daemonic presences whether in daemonic form or in the form of cultists, and as you can see there are less and less purple areas as the time goes on. This made me happy earlier because it meant that the daemonic forces knew of mine and my mens' presence and was afraid of us, but a few days ago a shadow daemon attempted to infiltrate our sanctum here," he motioned to the chapel they were in.

*"But due to how we work it was burned when it touched its holy walls. This has me worried for one reason, this attempt at infiltration means that the daemonic presence on this field is more powerful then we thought because it thinks that it can defeat I and my men. The attempt at infiltration shows this, I do not fear for my life for I know my duty but I fear for the others on this planet for if mine and my mens' observations prove to be true then we will be dealing with a very large and powerful incursion."* he stood there as he waited for Mireal to answer him.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"I see your concerns, it looks like not many people will be leaving this planet alive. With the daemonic presence and the diseases going around infection everyone, many will have to be put to the flame. Once we have accomplish our mission here you will have my permission to cleanse anyone on the planet besides the living saint. The Ordo Hereticus has already block off the planet. Any ships leaving will be shot down. We cannot retreat, it is either victory or death. If we fail, then this planet will be destroyed by heavy orbital bombardment. Yet have hope we may see a miracle. If these daemonic activities are as strong as you say then you will stay in reserves. You will be called upon when facing large amount of daemonic force. Smaller forces can be handled by the guard and space marines. I also assume you wish to know the battle plans." said Mireal as she took out a map. "As you can see there are 3 points that we are pushing in. We've been at a stalemate but with the marine support I believe we can brake that stalemate. I am hoping that the marines will send in support to these forces. Yet at the same time we will be creating a strike force that will go deep in enemy lines. This strike force will hit enemy weak points and cut them off their supplies and do other things. This combined with the marine supports should allow us to overwhelm our enemies, cut off any escape and end with war soon without to many causalities. Yet as you said their is a large daemonic force which may be used to act as their own type of strike force. That is where you and your troops come in. When this strike force appears you and your men will appear and will banish them back to the warp. Do you have any question or concerns about what I've told you?" ask Mireal as she waited for his reply.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William shook his head,* "I have none, Justin will give you the coordinates to the teleportation beacons we have set up across the city so that you and your small strike force may use them also. Now if you will excuse me there are matters that I and my men must attend to." *he nodded his head in thanks and turned back to regard the monitor in front of him as Mireal was escorted out by Justin who handed her the coordinates, *"Be ready to teleport into anything miss, we like to get up close with the enemy right off the bat."* Justin opened the door for her to walk out and walked with her to her valkyrie before leaving to go back to the chapel.


------------------------


William stood over a map of the planet and had a small box outlined, *"This is us and the area we have completely cleared, it's not much but it's a start. The Inquisitor wants us to hang back and wait for the daemons to strike at her forces and when they do we will be there to stop them."* He smashed his fist in his hand to emphasize his point, *"But we must still be alert on our patrols for they have showed the enemy has been on the move lately and we must be ready for anything, even the chance that we might be cut off for a very long long time. If this attack fails we will not, we will keep fighting from here until all of the Emperor's enemies on this planet have perished, or all of us have been killed."*


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

His fleet was still a week away, this is how he got here so fast after the call, Darian was close to Ickvus, but Cristoph had to show he was in charge, his Artificers had been working non-stop to fashion his suits of armour to show his rank, though the Cruzius was still en-route, that had to be passed on officially through the proper ceremonies. Cristoph marched down the passage the trophies of many campaigns lined the walls, the Helms of traitor marines, rescued artifacts from Ecclesiastical Palaces. The launch bay was full, two Thunder Hawk transports where loading up their cargo of four Razorback Assault Transports the 19 marines of Cristoph's personal guard (the neophytes where all just recently promoted) where checking their gear and loading the vehicles for an extended campaign.

Looking down through the view port Cristoph saw this, all men, some inexperienced in Astartes standards, but all veterans of many a campaign. Ministrations where being made to their equipment, Oath's of the moment where being made, these men, these Astartes, where the best Cristoph has seen, he turned back to the lift, it was time, the Flesh Eaters where preparing to launch, it was time to meet the Inquisitress.

The men where all loaded up in their transports, on his order, the atmospheric ships lifted off and passed through the force shield keeping the air inside the launch bay. The two craft turned arcing gently into the morning sun, the reflection of the star flaring off the bow of the vessels as the Chief of the Boat looked on, the Emperor's mighty sons, leaving again for war, the chief looked down at his display, last update was a day ago, Astropathic travel stated that the fleet was due in 7 days 14 hours. this was going to be a hard fought Crusade.

The ships hit atmosphere some of the fresh color was burning off the friction creating a scream like daemons crawling from the warp, as the Emperor's last crusaders approached the forward landing grid a twin sonic boom was heard as the two transport passed overhead, the ships fired their retro-rockets slowing the craft for approach, the pilots hit a signal button, a yellow light in the Razorbacks lit to signal the drivers to ready their vehicles for a hot drop, the Rhino chassis' revved their engines, turrets charged and heated up, a second yellow light lit then a third, finally a green light hit, the tracks where moving, the docking clamps released the Razorbacks dropped and the Astartes where in theater, the Razorbacks headed to the forward command post. The Inquisitress had promised peace, the only peace Cristoph was willing to accept was unity, he new that she wanted the same things he did, though she needed to learn that the Astartes served the Emperor and the Imperium for him, this was their charge, not pawns, but a scalpel, a swift sword to cut the heart out of the enemy.

This was their mission, and now the few Black Templar where ready, they would assist in the pacification of the Ickvus system.


----------

